# Software Update HR20: 0x10b



## Earl Bonovich

New Software 12/15/2006
Manufacture 700 - 0x10B

Release Notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=73209

*PLEASE DON"T POST... DIDN'T GET IT, or GOT IT tracking posts in this thread, they will be deleted*

*Forced Update Only; During "Santa" window*; As of right now, this version was only available for a tiny window on 12/15/2006. This version has not been pushed to customer, and should be consdiered a Release Candidate, not a national release

*Tracking Threads* We will continue with the tracking threads for problems with this release: See Post #2

*The more detail the better* Simply put... the more detail you can provide the better the feedback.

*Special Sub-Feature Discussion Threads*
The updated/new Record menu items - *Discussion*
The updated History feature - *Discussion*
The OTA/ATSC feature - *Discussion*
The ViiV feature - *Discussion*

*Revision History:*
Version 0x108 (12/12/2006): *Discussion Thread #1 Discussion Thread #2 * _Note: Was not released nationally_ 
Version 0x104 (12/06/2006): *Discussion Thread* _Note: Was not released nationally_ 
Version 0xFA (11/22/2006): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0xF6 (11/21/2006): *Discussion Thread* _Note: Was not released nationally_
Version 0xEF (11/15/2006): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0xEB (11/07/2006): *Discussion Thread* _Note: Was not released nationally_
Version 0xE3 (10/19/2006): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0xDC (10/11/2006): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0xD8 (10/04/2006): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0xD1 (09/26/2006): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0xCC (09/16/2006): *Discussion Thread Issue Thread*
Version 0xBE (09/01/2006): *Discussion Thread Issue Thread*

*The Original HR20 Review Thread*
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=61862

*Tips and Tricks Threads*
Official Tips and Tricks
Unoffical Tips and Tricks v2.9

*Unoffical Feature Request Survey*
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=68183

*Unoffical eSATA Feature Discussion*
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=66201


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Issue Tracker


----------



## Earl Bonovich

HDMI Tracker


----------



## jheda

my history is showing 2 lettermans, although season passed, as cancelled; 12/25 and 12/26

wasnt this resolved?


----------



## dvelleco

Hi guys,

Just got the 0x10B software. Thanks Earl & DTV! I have a pretty decent attic antenna and get good reception on all locals using the tuner in my HDTV. However, when using the HR-20 OTA tuner, the signal levels are much lower and one of the stations does not even come in at all (comes in fine using the TV's tuner).

Anyone else having this issue?

Thanks!


----------



## Capmeister

Well, I downloaded this (didn't have the other OTA santa gift) at 11pm.

Here's what I find.

OTA works well, though I see overscan problems I NEVER see with my HR10, but I am on a different TV than my HR10.

OTA signal seems about as strong as my HR10, but NOT as good as my old H20 I used to have, which is disappointing, but not a deal breaker.

Closed Captioning seems WORSE. More garbled, out of sync on some channels (and it's not the station because the HR10 isn't out of sync) and the timing issues of one line appearing and then one below it when they should both appear at the same time isn't fixed.


Attached at pictures of the closed captioning issues that can be seen in pictures. Note the garble (sorry for blur on one of the pics) and note cut off letters.

Closed captioning, by the way, on WILX-DT (NBC) HD for Conan OBrian is excellent. On WLNS-DT (CBS) with Letterman is was horrible--garbled, late--terrible.


----------



## Capmeister

Oh, as well, I still get the audio/video blackout when the screen is mostly white. 

As well, more about the out of synch captioning issue. The captions on WSYM-DT 1 and 2 (one is HD one is SD but show the same shows) were both terribly out of synch on the HR20 but PERFECT on the HR10. This makes closed captioning USELESS to me, though it is mostly now because of the poor timing, poor placement, and cut off and garbled captions.

If this isn't fixed soon, this box is no good to me.


----------



## thekochs

I have a switch that my H20 and HR20 feed through so I can go back and forth to view both OTAs. My OTA antenna comes in directly and has a high quality splitter to both these settop inputs. The H20 drives about 20% better reception on average over a exact channel-channel comparison. 

I'm hoping D* used the same tuners (vendor, etc.) and it is just firmware tweeks to increase receive sensitivity on the HR20 but there is most definitely a difference that is noticable enough that some channels tune and others don't.

Hope this helps.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

thekochs said:


> I have a switch that my H20 and HR20 feed through so I can go back and forth to view both OTAs. My OTA antenna comes in directly and has a high quality splitter to both these settop inputs. The H20 drives about 20% better reception on average over a exact channel-channel comparison.
> 
> I'm hoping D* used the same tuners (vendor, etc.) and it is just firmware tweeks to increase receive sensitivity on the HR20 but there is most definitely a difference that is noticable enough that some channels tune and others don't.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Are you going by the strength meters or some other measurement...because I have a very similar switch setup, and I actually get virtually the same strength on both boxes. I also noticed an HR20 increase on 1 of my OTA channels after about 30 minutes of operation - it has not changed since that time...its like the guide rebuild was delaying the channel sync-up...


----------



## Capmeister

When I had my H20 I could get in a station whose tower is 16 miles from here (strong) but the antenna isn't pointed at it. My HR10 doesn't bring it in. Nor does my HR20. The H20 did.


----------



## badit11

just upgraded to 10B, all my OTA channels show up in guide but all are 0 signal strength. They all worked fine when antenna hooked up to built in TV tuner.


----------



## thekochs

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Are you going by the strength meters or some other measurement...because I have a very similar switch setup, and I actually get virtually the same strength on both boxes. I also noticed an HR20 increase on 1 of my OTA channels after about 30 minutes of operation - it has not changed since that time...its like the guide rebuild was delaying the channel sync-up...


I'm looking at signal strength meter. Also, I'll have the HR20 set to a OTA and it will drop out or was searching and switch over to H20 and the channel is working....jump back quickly HR20 OTA channel is out.

I also had a HR10 and it's reception was hit or miss on OTA. The H20 was leaps ahead of it ! The HR20 with the little I've tried appears to be not as bad as HR10 was but not as good as H20.


----------



## Capmeister

Update...as I paid attention to closed captioning on Conan O'Brian it is great. But the sound is out of synch a little.. It's not on my HR10.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

badit11 said:


> just upgraded to 10B, all my OTA channels show up in guide but all are 0 signal strength. They all worked fine when antenna hooked up to built in TV tuner.


Try going to the antenna setup, and re-keying your zipcode, and then let it re-run the channel lookups. In my case, I keyed the zip in in the first place, even though it was prefilled, and all my channels came up well from the get-go.


----------



## badit11

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Try going to the antenna setup, and re-keying your zipcode, and then let it re-run the channel lookups. In my case, I keyed the zip in in the first place, even though it was prefilled, and all my channels came up well from the get-go.


I've rekeyed in zip code, red button reset, and reset antenna setup and still 0 signal strength on all channels


----------



## Groundhog45

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Try going to the antenna setup, and re-keying your zipcode, and then let it re-run the channel lookups. In my case, I keyed the zip in in the first place, even though it was prefilled, and all my channels came up well from the get-go.


I had the same problem on Wednesday. The zip numbers were filled in but the system didn't recognize them until I went back and re-keyed them with the remote. Give that a try.

GH


----------



## arasner

..except NBC. Perfect signal strength directly into TV, O signal strength into the sat receiver.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

badit11 said:


> I've rekeyed in zip code, red button reset, and reset antenna setup and still 0 signal strength on all channels


Do they show up in your guide. If so, then also check and run a system test on the main menu with the right top tab. That will tell you if your OTA tuners are even getting any signal.


----------



## badit11

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Do they show up in your guide. If so, then also check and run a system test on the main menu with the right top tab. That will tell you if your OTA tuners are even getting any signal.


System test sais both tuners OK,Acquired at 0%


----------



## Ed Campbell

Everything -- especially OTA -- already functioning pretty smoothly after the 1st Santa present. Tonight's update went smoothly > I decided to go back to square 1 and make it a "component update" and plugged back into HDMI afterwards > just to be on the safe side.

Everything still functioning as well as before. Finally experienced the temperature drop others have mentioned; though, obviously, I don't have a boatload of time on the system. Usually 122-129 > now 116 last time I checked.

Guess I'll have to grab a 10' ethernet cable, this weekend, and see what I might come up with using my Powerbook from the couch with the networking goodies. Not investing in a wireless bridge, yet > my wife and I still waiting to see what Apple's iTV will offer 1Q2007.


----------



## Avarond

Things seem to be running smoother than the 104 release. I have more OTA stations (and stronger) than I did on the Sony HD reciever I had before and I even have the networking up and going with Twonky on my Mac. Still have issues with the LPCM with twonky though but that has nothing to do with this release.

Menus seem a lot quicker also.


----------



## ksninew

Channel 2-1 in Chicago is in the guide but no reception, while I have
good reception on my Samsung 360.

Does anyone know why the signal strength would be 60 to 70% less
on the OTA Tuner-2 than Tuner-1? All the OTA stations are between
75-100% on Tuner-1 but almost nothing on Tuner-2?


----------



## snewo

Capmeister said:


> Update...as I paid attention to closed captioning on Conan O'Brian it is great. But the sound is out of synch a little.. It's not on my HR10.


That problem is not the HR20 for me. I was also seeing audio delay on Conan and I switched back to my TV tuner and saw it there too. From a Philly standpoint it appears to have been broadcasted with the audio issue.


----------



## edvo

Download worked fine! All OTA coming in at 97-100, except CBS is at zero. Anyone in Atlanta have this issue? I thought 46-1 (CBS) fixed their week ass antenna problem here?


----------



## AtlHDTV

Santa'ed 10B just after 11pm and have noted three problems:
1. While watching Battlestar Gallactica recorded on SciFi, used format option "1080i Crop" since BG is broadcast in letterbox. When progress bar displays during FF/REW noticed the screen distorts... appears to stretch the screen too much vertically. The picture returns to normal when the progress bar goes away.
2. During Antenna Setup, editting local channel list... paging back doesn't work. The channels scroll but are stuck... keeps scrolling the same set.
3. While watching Atlanta channel 5 (mpeg-4 sat), noticed audio synch problem. There was no audio synch issue when watching 5-1 (OTA). Other mpeg-4 channels work ok.
Many thanks to DirecTV and Earl for the early peek.


----------



## Capmeister

snewo said:


> That problem is not the HR20 for me. I was also seeing audio delay on Conan and I switched back to my TV tuner and saw it there too. From a Philly standpoint it appears to have been broadcasted with the audio issue.


It was okay on my HR10, but I will say, two different channels. HR20 was WEYI-DT out of flint, HR10 was WILX-DT. My mistake.


----------



## TheMoose

Uploaded 10b (had 108) I lost 2 OTA channels I had with 108 but hopefully it's just temp, we'll see I guess.

Oh yea I watched a recorded show & *PINKY LIVES!!*

Pinky has been around since the HR20 came out so I think we need to start a save pinky campaign, it just wouldn't be the same without her!


----------



## DCSholtis

arasner said:


> ..except NBC. Perfect signal strength directly into TV, O signal strength into the sat receiver.


Same with me though its on all my OTA sub channels still even with this download tonight. 0 signal strengh into receiver. Perfect into the TV. EPG received. 771 message still appears. 44131 zip in Cleveland.


----------



## TheMoose

The blue ring of lights is constantly "pulsing" (going from off to low to med to high) it does this when playing back a recored show or watching live, very annoying!
Also I don't seem to be able to turn off the ring of blue.


----------



## Coffey77

TheMoose said:


> Also I don't seem to be able to turn off the ring of blue.


Simultaneously press left and right on the ring buttons. On each press they'll go through several levels of brightness, then off.

Right?


----------



## Just J

ksninew said:


> Channel 2-1 in Chicago is in the guide but no reception


Confirmed - as with 0x108, Channel 2-1 in Chicago shows zero signal strength (not acquired). I can get all the other digital OTA Chicago DMA locals (well, the ones I care about) fine.


----------



## Coffey77

Just J said:


> Confirmed - as with 0x108, Channel 2-1 in Chicago shows zero signal strength (not acquired). I can get all the other digital OTA Chicago DMA locals (well, the ones I care about) fine.


Channel 2 is probably the weakest one out there. The only person I know who gets it is my brother-in-law and he lives by Comisky there. He could probably run a wire directly to the tower.


----------



## TheMoose

Coffey77 said:


> Simultaneously press left and right on the ring buttons. On each press they'll go through several levels of brightness, then off.
> 
> Right?


I understand that's how it's done, what I'm saying is it doesn't work anymore, I can't cycle thru diffrent levels of brightness or turn it off, it's constantly pulsing.


----------



## packfan909

This is a small bug. More cosmetic. When you go to the System Info tab on the help menu. If you scroll down, you expect to see copyright info for D*. The page ends before you see information about D*...and the cyclone design, etc.

Good night.


----------



## litzdog911

TheMoose said:


> I understand that's how it's done, what I'm saying is it doesn't work anymore, I can't cycle thru diffrent levels of brightness or turn it off, it's constantly pulsing.


The "pulsing" means that your DVR thinks it's in "pause mode". You probably need to reset the DVR.


----------



## litzdog911

For those of you that just activated your HR20's OTA tuners, Earl has set up a dedicated OTA Discussion thread here ....
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=71767


----------



## eagles1899

With previous updates, when I was still using the internal HD with recorded programs, every manual reset after an update resulted in me having to force a reformat of the HD in order to recover from hangs on reboot, and after I started using a SANS Digital MS2UT eSATA enclosure (two Seagate 750GB HDs in RAID-0) a manual reset with oxfa resulted in an auto-reformat of the HD.

I have since switched to using a Thecus eSATA enclosure with two WD 500GB HDs set up in a RAID-0 configuration. With multiple recorded programs, forced an update from 0xfa to 0x10b. Update went smoothly, no hanging, no auto reformat, and the recorded programs were still on the playlist after the update was done - as things should be.

This is a huge improvement for me as compared to previous updates. If I have time, maybe I will test 0x10b with the internal HD to see if it hangs on reboot...


----------



## TheMoose

litzdog911 said:


> The "pulsing" means that your DVR thinks it's in "pause mode". You probably need to reset the DVR.


That did the trick!
Thanks it was starting to get on my nerves!


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Coffey77 said:


> Channel 2 is probably the weakest one out there. The only person I know who gets it is my brother-in-law and he lives by Comisky there. He could probably run a wire directly to the tower.


To bad it is run of the Hancock... 

There is something up with WBBM-DT in Chicago.
DirecTV is actively looking into it.


----------



## NWAlilweaz

Thanks for the insight guys!! I downloaded the new update right at 10:01. went fine no hickups. as for other info:
Green Bay
54302
I'm using a RCA powered rabbit ears thing and I've noticed that I could bring in more strength on my old h20 than with the HR20. HR20 seems touchy. Got all my locals except for WACY 32 but like I've said in another post; 32 is NBC 26's red headed stepchild so go figure. Didn't really play with the record button much yet but so far I am really satisfied. I haven't had any hickups (knock on wood) as of yet with this new rollout from last night.


----------



## Ken Massingale

I've only had time to check the OTA. I also am having significant differences between channels strengths on the HR20 and the Samsung 4051 tuner. When it warms up some outside I'll tune my antenna and check signal strengths.
Regardless, I'm happy the new version was made available.
ken


----------



## OconRecon

Since the update, my unit hangs at "Searching for local markets..."

Not complaining, just an fyi for D*, but I'll take any suggestions.


----------



## RichmondSteeler

Since the update I am not able to see more than 24 hours ahead in the guide. Any suggestions?


----------



## vb-eagle

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Are you going by the strength meters or some other measurement...because I have a very similar switch setup, and I actually get virtually the same strength on both boxes.


How are you checking the signal meters for the ota tuner? I only see the tests for the 4-5 D* satellites.


----------



## VLaslow

I was hoping there would be a quick fix for the Music and Photo hanging with my Airlink 101 router in 10B. No such luck, but everything else seems to be as stable as it was.

Thanks for the opportunity Earl and "Romney" was "da man" in finding a workaround to get 10B downloaded after 3 attempts that got me 108 again and again and...well you get the idea.


----------



## opelap

RichmondSteeler said:


> Since the update I am not able to see more than 24 hours ahead in the guide. Any suggestions?


It can take 24 hours for the 14 days of guide data to repopulate


----------



## MrMolding

Got the update last night and so far, just one thing:

When we use the channel button on the remote to change channels and go fairly quick, it will bring up a Tuner Conflict Screen. I downloaded it to two boxes and they both have this happen. On one box, it lost audio via HDMI after this happened as well. On the other box it's going through TOSLINK to a receiver and I use component. On the box using HDMI, I had to reset the box to get the audio back. 

Other than that, THANKS!!!


----------



## opelap

Still have the Upcoming:Title not available problem in the 700s. After downloading the new software, and a RBR, I went to bed. Looked at the 700s when I got up and BEHOLD it had the correct data. I forwarded to Sun to set up a record, but when I scrolled back, all of the channels that just had the correct data, now show Upcoming: Title not Availble.

This has been an issue ever since I got this box. You would think this would be an easy fix.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

vb-eagle said:


> How are you checking the signal meters for the ota tuner? I only see the tests for the 4-5 D* satellites.


In the setup menu...under antenna setup...then under signal strength...


----------



## hasan

vb-eagle said:


> How are you checking the signal meters for the ota tuner? I only see the tests for the 4-5 D* satellites.


Menu > Help & Settings > Setup > Sat & Ant > Antenna Setup > Edit Off-Air Channels

Right cursor, then down cursor to Signal Meter.

Hit Select to change through your channel list, and observe signal levels on both tuners. The two tuners may show different signal levels, but not wildly different after the signal measurement settles. Mine for example:

Channel 5-1 WOIDT: 44/47 (tuner1/tuner2) ...and they reverse and change
Channel 8-1 KCCIDT: 100/100
Channel 11-1 KDINDT: 87/100
Channel 11-2 KDINDT2: 91/100
Channel 13-1 WHODT: 100/100
Channel 17-1 KDSMDT: 84/86
Channel 17-2 KDMSDT2: 84/85

These levels bounce around and reverse which one is stronger over a period of a f ew seconds.

The signal meter does not measure strength, it measures some variant of bit-error-rate (BER), which is the standard for evaluating digital signals.

Don't try to make inferences about small variations in readings...they are constantly on the move, if less than 100%.


----------



## houskamp

need "chickened out" added to poll :lol:


----------



## pcates

After the update I recorded two programs from OTA. Letterman on 11-1 and Great Performances on 8-1. This morning when attempting to watch Great Performances I go the "do you want to keep or delete message immediately. On Letterman I got the black screen and had to play with FF and Play to get it to go.

Noticed this in the prioritizer. Don't remember coming across the problem before.
If an entry shows no episodes scheduled you can not edit it. I had one that showed 2 episodes and I went in and changed to first run only. It then showed no episodes scheduled - there is no way to go back in and set for first run & repeat.


----------



## azarby

Earl Bonovich said:


> HDMI Tracker


Earl, Thanks for helping make 0x10B possible. On 0x108 WMP11 was not able to connect to the HR20. I have 0x10B on both of my HR20s and WMP11 is streaming both pictures and MP3s to them beautifully. My wife and I actually got to look at some of our cruise pictures with background Calypso music, all streaming from my home server PC.

I did notce one problem and that is with the system test. When you power up the box and run system test, the OTA tuners report 0% signal. If you exit the test, select an OTA channel and then go back and rerun the test, the test now reports 100% on both tuners. It appears the HR20 needs to wake up the OTA circuit and logic before it can detect a sigall. When running the system test, it should automatically enable this function. By the way, it did the same thing on 0x108.

I also notciced the existing problem with backing up when adjusting the favorites.

Thanks for the good work you do.

azarby


----------



## mgcsooner

OTA Problems this am in Dallas, OBS getting lots of pixelation on 13-1, when I flip in to TV tuner direct--perfect. Both antenna feeds off same splitter.


----------



## mikhu

NWAlilweaz said:


> Thanks for the insight guys!! I downloaded the new update right at 10:01. went fine no hickups. as for other info:
> Green Bay
> 54302
> I'm using a RCA powered rabbit ears thing and I've noticed that I could bring in more strength on my old h20 than with the HR20. HR20 seems touchy. Got all my locals except for WACY 32 but like I've said in another post; 32 is NBC 26's red headed stepchild so go figure. Didn't really play with the record button much yet but so far I am really satisfied. I haven't had any hickups (knock on wood) as of yet with this new rollout from last night.


Same here, I posted the same thing about channel 32 after 108. I think it's because they just switched their frequency from UHF 59 to UHF 27. D* probably still has them listed as 59, I know Antennaweb still does. I assume once D* knows they are on 27 we will be taken care of. Don't know how long that will take though!


----------



## 19secord

First, thanks to all involved with this latest forced download. I have 010B downloaded and up and running without any issues except here in Tucson there is a OTA channel 13-2 which is not detected by the HR20 scan. I see this channel with both of my HR-10s. Any ideas?


----------



## Capmeister

Update on Closed Captioning: I am now seeing the British Pound (£) symbol, which I hadn't before, so that IS some improvement (just not what I'd hope for--I'd wanted an end to letter clipping, garbling, placement issues, etc).


----------



## tgaunce

Downloaded 0x10B last night. This forum was a great find. Thanks Earl and DirecTV for listening. My HR20 was setup on Thursday.

This morning I hooked up my $20 UHF antenna (sitting on a speaker) and added the locals. All went well with high signal strength. Some stations in the guide are not really my locals (or are too far out) so I removed them.

Guide->All Channels :
The ota locals I had removed are not present (as you would expect). 

Guide->HD CHannels or Guide->Locals:
All ota locals show up in the guide (including those I removed).

Like I said ... very minor but figured I'd report it.

Again, very happy to have the update supporting OTA as CBS and Fox are not currently offered in HD in this market by DirecTV.


----------



## luv2fly3

Capmeister said:


> Update on Closed Captioning: I am now seeing the British Pound (£) symbol, which I hadn't before, so that IS some improvement (just not what I'd hope for--I'd wanted an end to letter clipping, garbling, placement issues, etc).


Capmeister...I'm down south of Lansing, so if you need any testing done on the Lansing stations...I'm happy to help. I haven't ever used the CC feature. I'm getting all of the Lansing stations pretty solidly where I'm at with the exception of WLNS, which is strong, but I am experiencing some drop outs at times. So far my experience is that the HR20 is stronger then the HR10-250, however not as strong as the internal tuner in my Sony HDTV. I have a H20, but haven't tested that.

So far my experience has been good with the 10B software. I haven't seen any trouble, with the exception of a few audio dropouts on a local OTA signal that I paused, rewound and then played. On playback there were a few dropouts, but changing the channel and going back fixed it and no problems since.


----------



## Capmeister

luv2fly3 said:


> Capmeister...I'm down south of Lansing, so if you need any testing done on the Lansing stations...I'm happy to help. I haven't ever used the CC feature. I'm getting all of the Lansing stations pretty solidly where I'm at with the exception of WLNS, which is strong, but I am experiencing some drop outs at times. So far my experience is that the HR20 is stronger then the HR10-250, however not as strong as the internal tuner in my Sony HDTV. I have a H20, but haven't tested that.
> 
> So far my experience has been good with the 10B software. I haven't seen any trouble, with the exception of a few audio dropouts on a local OTA signal that I paused, rewound and then played. On playback there were a few dropouts, but changing the channel and going back fixed it and no problems since.


I don't have my H20 anymore, but found it to have a stronger tuner. You might as well.

I'd be interested to see how CC is on Primetime Fox with Channel 47 tonight. I'll be checking on the HR20 and my HR10.

Thanks!


----------



## ctauber

I updated both of my boxes during the open window last night. Both are operating without issue. Thanks to EB and DTV for the opportunity to get out in front of this release.

As an aside- As a frequent reader/ rare poster of this board, I would like to sincerely thank Earl and the others responsible for their efforts to make the content and information available here available to all. 

:cheers:


----------



## Capmeister

Today Show in HD today. Closed Captioning garbled and cut.


----------



## bevonemo

Downloaded ox10B last nite. Went flawlessly watched and recorded Letterman OTA no problems. Got up this morning tried to turn on the TV w/ remote didn't work. Thought I just needed new batteries. Changed them out still not working. Called D* and the went through the steps to reprogram remote still not working sending someone out next week. BTW we did a reciever reset. I still have the Ox10B software. My remote is a RC23 I also have a RC24 on another reciever (not a HR20) and we tried to reprogram that one to work with the HR20 no luck. You guys have any suggestions?


----------



## richlife

bevonemo said:


> Downloaded ox10B last nite. Went flawlessly watched and recorded Letterman OTA no problems. Got up this morning tried to turn on the TV w/ remote didn't work. Thought I just needed new batteries. Changed them out still not working. Called D* and the went through the steps to reprogram remote still not working sending someone out next week. BTW we did a reciever reset. I still have the Ox10B software. My remote is a RC23 I also have a RC24 on another reciever (not a HR20) and we tried to reprogram that one to work with the HR20 no luck. You guys have any suggestions?


I assume you did it, but if not, try a red button reset. Oops, missed that in your post -- you did it.


----------



## richlife

I'm seeing the problem that stations that come in with the TV tuner, don't come in with the HR20. Waiting for new antenna and hoping.


----------



## ktabel01

Earl Bonovich said:


> To bad it is run of the Hancock...
> 
> There is something up with WBBM-DT in Chicago.
> DirecTV is actively looking into it.


That is what I thought. I can see the Hancock antennas from my windows. Thanks for passing this along to DirecTV, certainly seems to be a communication problem between their signal and the receiver. For now just using the TV tuner for CBS.


----------



## hasan

Capmeister said:


> Today Show in HD today. Closed Captioning garbled and cut.


All below are via the HR20 OTA tuner:

PBS HD via OTA on the HR20 CC is perfect!

ABC HD via OTA....no errors, but the text data is slightly ahead of the actual speech

CBS HD via OTA...no errors, text data leads actual speech as in ABC above

NBC HD via OTA...ditto

Now...switching to D* HD channels:

TNT HD via Sat...no errors, text slightly ahead of dialog

HD-NET Movies: ...no errors, pretty good text to speech timing. (Steve Martin)

ESPN-HD: mostly rubbish during a Terrel Owens interview...and Sunday NFL Countdown...also just rubbish.

Now...switching to D* SD channels:

202 CNN...Commercial was perfect, normal material good accuracy but having trouble keeping up.

203 Court TV: Perfect...and it's a darn InfoMercial for baldness treatement!

206 ESPN: BB game starting, a LOT of garbling...unusable

356 MSNBC: no errors...problems keeping up with the rapid dialog

360 FOX: no errors...problems keeping up with rapid dialog
============================================

Overall this is MUCH better than what I have been seeing. It isn't perfect by a long shot, but it is quite an improvement over a few weeks ago.


----------



## Ed Campbell

One of the funnier bugs I've ever seen.

Today has tons of EPL football matches recording and watching -- from 5:30 AM till mid-afternoon. Everything is running fine, so far -- three matches recorded, three to go.

So, I decide it's time to peep the To Do List and be certain everything's OK. Two 10 AM matches are OK and now recording. 1:00 PM match said everything is OK -- with the following addition:

Paraphrasing = "Partial recording because program became unavailable [13]."

It's funny because it hasn't been available to record, yet. It is listed in Guide and as I noted above, To Do shows it scheduled to record. Followed by irrational quote.

I'll check back in after recording/watching. Perhaps this is a note from the channel referencing a problem on the satellite feed from the UK earlier today -- it is a delayed telecast.

*Update*: Program ran just fine -- though ended up available for 15 minutes less run time than usual, they got the whole match in [on delay] with 1 minute to spare!


----------



## JSlabotsky

pcates said:


> After the update I recorded two programs from OTA. Letterman on 11-1 and Great Performances on 8-1. This morning when attempting to watch Great Performances I go the "do you want to keep or delete message immediately. On Letterman I got the black screen and had to play with FF and Play to get it to go.
> 
> Noticed this in the prioritizer. Don't remember coming across the problem before.
> If an entry shows no episodes scheduled you can not edit it. I had one that showed 2 episodes and I went in and changed to first run only. It then showed no episodes scheduled - there is no way to go back in and set for first run & repeat.


I have noticed the same problem in the prioritizer with 108 when a show has no episodes scheduled. (I chickened out on 10B.)


----------



## texasbrit

richlife said:


> I'm seeing the problem that stations that come in with the TV tuner, don't come in with the HR20. Waiting for new antenna and hoping.


If the station is marginal for signal strength, because the HR20 splits the signal to its two tuners you will lose 3.5db and this may be enough to prevent a lock. If the signal "strength" is 100 on your TV tuner then there may be a problem.


----------



## Capmeister

hasan said:


> All below are via the HR20 OTA tuner:
> 
> PBS HD via OTA on the HR20 CC is perfect!


Are you saying that all the lines come in at the same time in non-live CC? If so, maybe something is wrong with mine and I need a different setting or something?


----------



## veryoldschool

texasbrit said:


> If the station is marginal for signal strength, because the HR20 splits the signal to its two tuners you will lose 3.5db and this may be enough to prevent a lock. If the signal "strength" is 100 on your TV tuner then there may be a problem.


FYI: the internal splitter isn't it [for me]. To test this I split the signal, one to the HR & the other to a 4-way [6 dB] splitter. All of the tuners on the 4-way had better reception than the HR which was still "not acquired" on the same channel.
The HR just doesn't seem to have a very sensitive OTA tuner.


----------



## bevonemo

Just an update on the remote control problem. I went to setup and changed back to "IR" I was currently using "RF" mode. Works perfectly now.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

veryoldschool said:


> The HR just doesn't seem to have a very sensitive OTA tuner.


Mine pulls in all the locals (12 stations, 6 in HD most of the time) with 100% singals solid on 5 of the stations and 90-92% on the other 1 station. They have been steady since the download, and I've already tested recording at least 1 program on all 6 stations (2 on a couple - all with perfect video and sound playback.

With my history using the H20 receiver, as compared with the HR20, I've learned alot about OTA - including all sorts of multipath potential problems, AMP/No AMP needs, and the key to direction being king for signal reliability. Two of my neighborhood HR20 compadres actually removed preamps on their OTA antennas to resolve multipath signals, and now get solid OTA. Another had to add one for his antenna type. This was the same thing with the H20 receivers. In short, every install for OTA is just a bit different. Splitters can further muddy the water.

There's alot involved in getting a solid OTA in addition to the HR20, and all can impact signal quality and strength - even the stations themselves. In my case, the local CBS station can have a solid HD OPTA one day, and weak the next. Luckily, even on bad days for them, I get at least an 80% signal and few problems.


----------



## Groundhog45

OconRecon said:


> Since the update, my unit hangs at "Searching for local markets..."
> 
> Not complaining, just an fyi for D*, but I'll take any suggestions.


Re run the antenna setup and key in the zip code numbers even if they are there. The system doesn't seem to recognize the default one.

GH


----------



## marty45714

Earl Bonovich said:


> Issue Tracker


Earl, Please report to DirecTV:

I've only had the DVR for a week. No problems so far. I downloaded 010B last night and have experienced my first issue. So for now I am blaming this on 010B.

The DVR completely stopped responding to the remote this morning except for 4 buttons. The Guide, List, Menu and Exit buttons are the only ones that work on the entire remote. Also, the blue light on the DVR that flashes when you press a button will only flash when one of these 4 buttons are pressed.

Details: I was browsing HD channels by clicking channel up/down. I was showing someone my new HDTV, so I was changing the channel, lettting it set there for a few seconds so we could see the beautiful picture and then changing it to the next channel. Then I mentioned to him how beautiful the local OTA looked, so I started to dial up 15-1, then I noticed that it wasn't responding to the numbers I was pushing. So then I started pushing every button on the remote and noticed that only the 4 buttons mentioned previously worked.

Setup: I use RF to control the DVR, not IR. More details: There was a recording happening at the time on channel 103. The problem occured at 9:15 though, so the record had been running for 15 minutes before this problem occured. It is now 10:23, so it has been an hour and the problem has not corrected itself. I am going to try an RBR right now.

I don't know if any of these setup details could be related to the problem, but I am going to give them anyway if it will help in the troubleshooting process. 1) I have native resolution turned on, so it was switching from 720P to 1080i as I was browsing the channels. 2) I have Dolby Digital turned on because I am using HDMI.

After RBR: Everything is good in the world. All buttons work.


----------



## NWAlilweaz

Watching the Badgers beat on Pitt and after the game I was going to switch over to the Kentucky game and my remote wasn't responding nor any of the buttons on the box. Pushed the reset button and decided to jump on here. Anoying yes, but I do get my locals so I won't b**** about it too much. Hopefully the national rollout will fix this.


----------



## veryoldschool

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Mine pulls in all the locals (12 stations, 6 in HD most of the time) with 100% signals solid on 5 of the stations and 90-92% on the other 1 station. They have been steady since the download, and I've already tested recording at least 1 program on all 6 stations (2 on a couple - all with perfect video and sound playback.
> With my history using the H20 receiver, as compared with the HR20, I've learned alot about OTA - including all sorts of multi-path potential problems, AMP/No AMP needs, and the key to direction being king for signal reliability. Two of my neighborhood HR20 compadres actually removed preamps on their OTA antennas to resolve multi-path signals, and now get solid OTA. Another had to add one for his antenna type. This was the same thing with the H20 receivers. In short, every install for OTA is just a bit different. Splitters can further muddy the water.
> There's alot involved in getting a solid OTA in addition to the HR20, and all can impact signal quality and strength - even the stations themselves. In my case, the local CBS station can have a solid HD OPTA one day, and weak the next. Luckily, even on bad days for them, I get at least an 80% signal and few problems.


Your right. In my case it's the 300' mountain ridge that I'm in the shadow of. Given this and my 40 years with RF, I've spent a great deal of time & money testing how to improve my reception. I'm not in the 100% signal range & as so do my testing for [with] weak signals. 
_The cold truth,_ after reading all of the postings IMO is: DirecTV had two choices for the OTA tuners, from 1) Mexico [H20-100] or 2) Korea [H20-600] and they dropped the ball by choosing the poorer of the two. If you are in a strong signal area, your fine, but if you actually need a good receiver to get OTA, this isn't it. The HD OTA tuners in most TVs seem to be better than what D* used for the HR-20, which is why I think DirecTV dropped the ball as they haven't used what seems to be "the industry standard" for the HR-20.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

veryoldschool said:


> The HD OTA tuners in most TVs seem to be better than what D* used for the HR-20, which is why I think DirecTV dropped the ball as they haven't used what seems to be "the industry standard" for the HR-20.


With local HD channels being a priority, and probably being expanded with the 2 new birds next year...my guess is at the end of the day, this is not a top priority to them.


----------



## veryoldschool

hdtvfan0001 said:


> With local HD channels being a priority, and probably being expanded with the 2 new birds next year...my guess is at the end of the day, this is not a top priority to them.


I agree as this would require a hardware change. For me, the best "work around" would be to add PBS-HD to the channel line up as this is what I miss the most from my MPEG-4 channels.
End of rant...


----------



## fishingham

Earl, all is working as it did before with the addition of OTA. With the minor item of one sub channel not being in the guide, (it wasn't there for the last year either) the OTA tuner brings in the same channels as my H20's and TV's tuners. I just did a few short manual recordings of OTA stations and they look just like the original. I haven't found anything new that isn't working any more. When selecting channels to show in the guide (my own list), the error still occurs when you page down twice you can't go back up past one screen. An minor nuisance is all.


----------



## DrA

left HR20 open overnight blank screen in the morning, no audio, channels change.
On off did not work. Restart works.
HDMI to DVI Acer AL2216W monitor.
Did not have this issue before 0x108


----------



## Coffey77

Earl Bonovich said:


> I just want to double check with you guys.
> 
> Do you have 0x10B B as in Boy... (the forum text makes it difficult between 8 and B)
> 
> What I am looking for here, is feed back on the HDMI fixes in the 0x10B release


I forced the 0x108 (as in 7 "ate" 9) on Wed. ( I think that was when it all happened) and didn't have any trouble until this past update last night to bring it to 0x10B (as in GO BEARS!). I ran 0x10*B* for about 3 hours until I went to sleep and woke up this morning (around 10:00) and could only get the Local HD channels. I had the DVR powered down (as far as the PWR Button allows).


----------



## Radio Enginerd

First of all, thank you Santa for the "second chance" at getting Ox10B.

I was watching TNT-HD today (Saturday). While watching "Signs" (great movie by the way), I left the room, came back and rewond the minutes of programing I had missed. At commerical break, I pressed SLIP about 4-5 times to catch up to "real time". SLIP got me back to real time. At that point, the picture froze. After about 2 seconds, I pressed SKIP BACK and everything was fine.

Waited a few minutes (because the movie was at an intense spot) and tried to see if I could reproduce the issue. This time I SKIPPED back about 10 times (worked well) and then SLIPED forward. The HR-20 caught up, same result, frozen picture. Pressed SKIP back 1 time and the issue resolved itself.

On the third try I SKIPPED back about 10 times again and then SLIPED forward. The HR-20 caught up, same result, frozen picture. This time I practiced patience and waited a few more seconds. After about 5+ second the picture unfroze and continued as it should.

Since that moment, I have not been able to reproduce the issue.

Finer Details:

- HR-20 with Ox10B downloaded via Santa's Sleigh.
- This is my first interaction with my HR-20 (meaning first time I've used it since last nights update)
- Networking has NOT been configured
- OTA has NOT been configured
- I was NOT recording "Signs" on TNT-HD, just encountered it on the guide and decided to start watching it from when I tunned in.
- HR-20 is connected via HDMI to my Plasma (model # is in my sig)
- My BBC's are disconnected (not for any particular reason, moved equipment around last month, forgot to hook them back up).
- No Multiswitch inline.

Hope this bug report helps.


----------



## Radio Enginerd

NWAlilweaz said:


> Watching the Badgers beat on Pitt and after the game I was going to switch over to the Kentucky game and my remote wasn't responding nor any of the buttons on the box. Pushed the reset button and decided to jump on here. Anoying yes, but I do get my locals so I won't b**** about it too much. Hopefully the national rollout will fix this.


Is your remote configured IR or RF?

Important detail IMO.


----------



## Capmeister

Problem with mostly white screen blanking out audio and video (using componant here) seems a bit worse this build. This didn't happen with the H20.

TV doesn't have HDMI so can't test that. Doesn't happen on RCA outputs.


----------



## Radio Enginerd

Capmeister said:


> Problem with mostly white screen blanking out audio and video (using componant here) seems a bit worse this build. This didn't happen with the H20.
> 
> TV doesn't have HDMI so can't test that. Doesn't happen on RCA outputs.


Are you seeing that with MPEG-4 locals? MPEG-2 HD or SD? Or all of the above.

I'm curious as I think I have observed that issue (white screen causing audio/video drops) during an episode of Grey's Anatomy (MPEG-4 feed) a few weeks ago.


----------



## Jeff Richardson

AtlHDTV said:


> 2. During Antenna Setup, editting local channel list... paging back doesn't work. The channels scroll but are stuck... keeps scrolling the same set.


I thought I would mention that this is a bug for me too. I think I might have seen this one posted before (hard to keep up with this forum) so perhaps it is not a newly introduced bug in 10B, but it is there in 10B. As a work around to go back you can just punch in a channel number and start from there, but you can't page back to get to it. Page forward works fine.

-Jeff


----------



## Ed Campbell

This bug arrived with 108.


----------



## bret4

Pinky is still working in 0x10B. Saw it during play back of a show when I skipped some important messages from the sponsors.

My signal meter for OTA gives no signal on some channels even though there is a good signal. It worked last night but today it is hit or miss. Thinking a reset may restore it.

Had some breakup of the picture that I recorded, like loss of signal. Think it was when I was playing with the OTA channels during the recording. I was changing settings and checking the signal on OTA channels.

All in all things are getting better for me. Channels change faster. I can't put my finger on what it is, but it just seems more solid today going from 0x108 - 0x10B.


----------



## Malibu13

marty45714 said:


> Earl, Please report to DirecTV:
> 
> I've only had the DVR for a week. No problems so far. I downloaded 010B last night and have experienced my first issue. So for now I am blaming this on 010B.
> 
> The DVR completely stopped responding to the remote this morning except for 4 buttons. The Guide, List, Menu and Exit buttons are the only ones that work on the entire remote. Also, the blue light on the DVR that flashes when you press a button will only flash when one of these 4 buttons are pressed.
> 
> Details: I was browsing HD channels by clicking channel up/down. I was showing someone my new HDTV, so I was changing the channel, lettting it set there for a few seconds so we could see the beautiful picture and then changing it to the next channel. Then I mentioned to him how beautiful the local OTA looked, so I started to dial up 15-1, then I noticed that it wasn't responding to the numbers I was pushing. So then I started pushing every button on the remote and noticed that only the 4 buttons mentioned previously worked.
> 
> Setup: I use RF to control the DVR, not IR. More details: There was a recording happening at the time on channel 103. The problem occured at 9:15 though, so the record had been running for 15 minutes before this problem occured. It is now 10:23, so it has been an hour and the problem has not corrected itself. I am going to try an RBR right now.
> 
> I don't know if any of these setup details could be related to the problem, but I am going to give them anyway if it will help in the troubleshooting process. 1) I have native resolution turned on, so it was switching from 720P to 1080i as I was browsing the channels. 2) I have Dolby Digital turned on because I am using HDMI.
> 
> After RBR: Everything is good in the world. All buttons work.


Happened to my unit just a bit ago. Same issue with only a few of the buttons working and a recording going on at the same time.

Only difference............i'm on ox108 and not 0x10*B*


----------



## jheda

PINKIE LIVES IN OX10B!!!!!!!!!

FOUND HER GOING 3X FF;


----------



## btmoore

marty45714 said:


> Earl, Please report to DirecTV:
> 
> I've only had the DVR for a week. No problems so far. I downloaded 010B last night and have experienced my first issue. So for now I am blaming this on 010B.
> 
> The DVR completely stopped responding to the remote this morning except for 4 buttons. The Guide, List, Menu and Exit buttons are the only ones that work on the entire remote. Also, the blue light on the DVR that flashes when you press a button will only flash when one of these 4 buttons are pressed.
> 
> Details: I was browsing HD channels by clicking channel up/down. I was showing someone my new HDTV, so I was changing the channel, lettting it set there for a few seconds so we could see the beautiful picture and then changing it to the next channel. Then I mentioned to him how beautiful the local OTA looked, so I started to dial up 15-1, then I noticed that it wasn't responding to the numbers I was pushing. So then I started pushing every button on the remote and noticed that only the 4 buttons mentioned previously worked.
> 
> Setup: I use RF to control the DVR, not IR. More details: There was a recording happening at the time on channel 103. The problem occured at 9:15 though, so the record had been running for 15 minutes before this problem occured. It is now 10:23, so it has been an hour and the problem has not corrected itself. I am going to try an RBR right now.
> 
> I don't know if any of these setup details could be related to the problem, but I am going to give them anyway if it will help in the troubleshooting process. 1) I have native resolution turned on, so it was switching from 720P to 1080i as I was browsing the channels. 2) I have Dolby Digital turned on because I am using HDMI.
> 
> After RBR: Everything is good in the world. All buttons work.





Donnie Byrd said:


> Happened to my unit just a bit ago. Same issue with only a few of the buttons working and a recording going on at the same time.
> 
> Only difference............i'm on ox108 and not 0x10*B*


This problem has existed since at least 0xE3 where I think I was the first to report it. It has be infrequent bug, there have been a few posts of it every so often, I have only seen it a few times.


----------



## Reggie3

My first problem - was looking at HD channel 95 and was going back to D*Channel 9 

System locked up with black screen completely. Did a red button reset. But now the banner has all these horzontal lines that show up in the banner overlay (guide etc) It goes away when I go to 720 or 480 - but when I go back to 1080i it is there. Maybe I will try a reset again.

UPDATE: a second reboot eliminated the problem


----------



## Capmeister

Recorded Star Trek on WSYM-DT on HR20 and decided to check it 20 mins in. The HR20 locked up. I did a RBR and it came back and started recording again. Everything before the RBR was garbled as if the signal was bad. Everything after was fine. Also recorded this on my HR10. No issues, so I know the signal was okay.


----------



## kylebj

Forced a download last night. Many thanks to Santa (and Earl of course)!! I also am using an H20. Switched my OTA over to the HR20 and am only getting 2 stations when before I was getting at least 10. Am a little disappointed about that. Was hoping to be able to record the CW since it is only available in HD OTA. I would have thought the OTA tuners in the H20 would have been the same in the HR20.


----------



## veryoldschool

kylebj said:


> Forced a download last night. Many thanks to Santa (and Earl of course)!! I also am using an H20. Switched my OTA over to the HR20 and am only getting 2 stations when before I was getting at least 10. Am a little disappointed about that. Was hoping to be able to record the CW since it is only available in HD OTA. I would have thought the OTA tuners in the H20 would have been the same in the HR20.


It sounds like your H-20 is a -600. If it was a -100, you would have about the same as your HR20-700. Too bad it's taken so long to find out what "we got".


----------



## WolfpackSully

Santa finished loading 10b for me last night, with 14 minutes to spare (1:46 am, Eastern). After the download and going through the OTA setup, I had to RBR in order to get the OTA channels to show up.

As others have noted, paging in the guide has a slower reaction time than it used to. This AM my remote started flaking out – often had to hit a key twice to get any function to work, until the remote just wasn’t working at all. RBR cleared that up.

This afternoon, I left the HR20 on while I was out (about 4 hours). When I returned, there was not picture or sound. The info display would work and I could change channels, but I couldn’t hear or see anything (black screen). RBR cleared this up as well.

I haven’t recorded anything since the download, but have watched previously recorded programs (MPEG4, MPEG2) without issue. Trick plays have been working as well. I did notice that when rewinding a live program, the picture still freezes and doesn’t show how far back you are going. I had seen this in previous updates.

I’m currently running component connections and have had great luck with OTA reception since adding the U75R antenna.

Thanks y’all!!
Sully


----------



## PurdueGradMem

Thank you to D* and the board community for helping get this software into the hands of people that can really test it. 

I did experience my first issue tonight with the 10B tonight. I am located in Memphis TN, and am receiving CBS via OTA. My signal strength is 100/100. I set Elf to record around 3pm this afternoon. I was then out all evening until 10pm. When I get home, and turn on my TV the screen is tuned to 3-1 (CBS) but the screen is black. I had to tune to a different channel and then back to 3-1 to have it show up. 

Additionally, ELF was not in my Playlist. I checked the To-Do History and it shows as Partial.

I also believe I had an issue earlier today with a basketball game, but I do not have as much information.

I hope this can help provide the information to bring a stable and reliable platform to us all soon.

PurdueGradMem


----------



## chewwy420

I have seen this happen a few times today where nothing is recording and the the record light goes on and it is red not the yellow like when it is recording. It on stays on for about 10 seconds then goes out.... anyone else seen this?


----------



## Tom Robertson

chewwy420 said:


> I have seen this happen a few times today where nothing is recording and the the record light goes on and it is red not the yellow like when it is recording. It on stays on for about 10 seconds then goes out.... anyone else seen this?


Chewwy420,

This is a known thing, tho you are the first to mention/confirm in version 0x10b that I've seen. I don't know if this has been confirmed to be a cosmetic bug only or a signal that the HR20 is doing something like calling home on the phone line. But it does appear to be harmless either way.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Knon2000

My kids had the first unwatchable show that my recievers have had, but it was recorded under the "F" version. Downloaded "B" last night from Santa. OTA is better than my HR10's but still not on par with the TV Tuners. Everything in guide that should be, very happy camper here


----------



## rsonnens

Jeff Richardson said:


> I thought I would mention that this is a bug for me too. I think I might have seen this one posted before (hard to keep up with this forum) so perhaps it is not a newly introduced bug in 10B, but it is there in 10B. As a work around to go back you can just punch in a channel number and start from there, but you can't page back to get to it. Page forward works fine.
> 
> -Jeff


I too ran in to this for the first time today with 10B (never saw this before.)


----------



## hi-rez

0xfa -> 0x10b

Recorded 2hours out of 3hours of LOTR ROTK...Hit list and select, went to play and got a black 'preview' window in the upper right - and it froze...waited five minutes and gave it the red button.

I've never had this happen before


----------



## hi-rez

hi-rez said:


> 0xfa -> 0x10b
> 
> Recorded 2hours out of 3hours of LOTR ROTK...Hit list and select, went to play and got a black 'preview' window in the upper right - and it froze...waited five minutes and gave it the red button.
> 
> I've never had this happen before


Of note, after the reboot it showed the program as watched (grayed out) in the list...


----------



## Tom Robertson

hi-rez said:


> Of note, after the reboot it showed the program as watched (grayed out) in the list...


Every time I start watching a show, even just to verify the start of it, the show becomes grayed out.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Oldsteve

Had to do 3 rbr's yesterday. All three times machine did not respond to any button on remote or unit. Would not power off either. In each case I was doing something different. The last time the sound went out while we were watching MI3 while it was recording on PPV. Tried to back it up with rewind since I had read that sometimes works. The picture froze. Found out later that the sound continued to record after the lock up but the picture was frozen in the playback at the point where the remote locked up. Not sure this version is very stable.


----------



## hasan

tibber said:


> Every time I start watching a show, even just to verify the start of it, the show becomes grayed out.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


As far as I can tell that's normal and I like it. I often take a quick peek at the start of a show to see if it recorded properly, i.e., full length (it's just a habit...I've not had recording problems in the 12 weeks I've had the box). If a show is not greyed out, it means I haven't checked it yet.

I also like the fact that if I preview a show (and basically have it qued up for the start of the program), when I return to the program, even if days later, it takes up at exactly the point I left it (qued up).

So, as far as how the GUI represents a show and where shows are "revisited", I consider both outstanding features and not "bugs" or "anomalies"


----------



## hdtvfan0001

hasan said:


> As far as I can tell that's normal and I like it. I often take a quick peek at the start of a show to see if it recorded properly, i.e., full length (it's just a habit...I've not had recording problems in the 12 weeks I've had the box). If a show is not greyed out, it means I haven't checked it yet.
> 
> I also like the fact that if I preview a show (and basically have it qued up for the start of the program), when I return to the program, even if days later, it takes up at exactly the point I left it (qued up).
> 
> So, as far as how the GUI represents a show and where shows are "revisited", I consider both outstanding features and not "bugs" or "anomalies"


Agree on all points.

The GUI is getting better and better all the time. The grayed out banding of the OTA channels in the guide is a nice feature, as (unlike the H20 receiver), you can quickly spot the OTA channels independent of the D*TV local channels.


----------



## hasan

Yes, I noticed the GREY ota channels immediately and I really like it.

I hope the local affiliates get their current data to Tribune so I can see the remaining digital channels OTA...I have 4 missing, fortunately, none are major networks, but I do watch 2 of the 4 routinely.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

hasan said:


> Yes, I noticed the GREY ota channels immediately and I really like it.
> 
> I hope the local affiliates get their current data to Tribune so I can see the remaining digital channels OTA...I have 4 missing, fortunately, none are major networks, but I do watch 2 of the 4 routinely.


Hope you get them soon as well.

I guess I'm lucky, as all of my locals are there and work fine. Even my multi-channel locals (like secondary OTA weather channel 11-2) work. We're also spoiled by having 2 locals with all news in HD. All streams are in the 90-100% range. OTA is super here.


----------



## jaywdetroit

Just reporting EXTREMELY slow response times on the Prioritizer and the ToDo list. 

The system seemed to be caching my button presses on the remote and executing my command 5-10 seconds later. 

Commands I was using:

Up arrow - 2-3 second delay
Page up/down - up to 5 second delay
Record button: up to 10 second delay

I entered the Prioritizer from "My Playlist - To Do" 

After exiting out of everything, response times went back to normal.


----------



## k0rww

I haven't had an update since 11/22/2006.

Should I force an update?

I'm in the St. Louis area.


----------



## PoitNarf

k0rww said:


> I haven't had an update since 11/22/2006.
> 
> Should I force an update?
> 
> I'm in the St. Louis area.


No, the update window has closed. You're going to have to wait for a national release of an update.


----------



## jcwest

Got th Santa 10b SW Friday evening.
Recorded Dallas vs Atlanta game Saturday evening and watched some of it while it was recording.

Finished watching it this A.M. and everything was ok. 
Did notice when I went to restart the recording today in the MyPlaylist column there is an icon in the circle where the Record icon is but it had a big "K" in the circle and it was grey like the title because I had run some of it.

Does anyone know what the K means?

Thanks J C


----------



## PoitNarf

jcwest said:


> Did notice when I went to restart the recording today in the MyPlaylist column there is an icon in the circle where the Record icon is but it had a big "K" in the circle and it was grey like the title because I had run some of it.
> 
> Does anyone know what the K means?


The K icon indicates that the recording is designated "Keep Until I Delete". That recording will remain until you specifically tell it to delete. The normal processes which deletes older shows once hard drive space becomes low will ignore any show designated "Keep Until I Delete".


----------



## WolfpackSully

First recording with 10b (Saturday Night Live): I went to watch it this AM and received the dreaded Delete Now/No Delete prompt. After a RBR, I still received the same prompt when trying to play the recording – this is new, since any time (release?) previous to this, the unplayable recording would have been deleted after the reboot. RBR again: this time the recording played!! BTW, it was an OTA HD recording – channel 5-1 in Raleigh.

On another note, when playing a previously recorded MPEG2 program this AM, it froze, followed by the Delete Now prompt. I quit the recording and RBRed. Program plays fine now…

Sully


----------



## jheda

HAVE SANTAS OX10B

WHEN REWINDING 1X.......IT TAKES 2 OR THREE SECONDS TO START
PINKIE IS STIL THERE IN 3XFF SPORADICALLY
CALLER ID STILL NOT WORKING
EITHER IM CRAZY OR HD LOCALS LOOK A LITTLE SHARPER

NIEVE q....THE TALK OF NEW RECORDING SCREENS.....INSTEAD OF TABS.....HOW DO YOU NAVIGATE TO IT?


----------



## PoitNarf

jheda said:


> THE TALK OF NEW RECORDING SCREENS.....INSTEAD OF TABS.....HOW DO YOU NAVIGATE TO IT?


See this post for info on the recording menu changes:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=741220&postcount=1

And please, fix your caps lock key.


----------



## salvatore

I received the update during the window on the 15th, and late Saturday morning the DVR would respond to commands, but there was no picture or sound on any channel (black screen). I did not try to watch a recording to see if that was affected as well.

A reset and 02468 command on startup downgraded to 0xfa, and all is well.

Here's my setup in case it helps:
Mitsubishi WS-65517 65" RPTV
HR20-700 connected via HDMI
Toslink audio from the DVR to a Sherwood receiver.


----------



## jheda

PoitNarf said:


> See this post for info on the recording menu changes:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=741220&postcount=1
> 
> And please, fix your caps lock key.


thanks for the response!!!!!!!!! i knew that site existed but couldnt find it now. it used to be a sticky. and for your pleasure, i didnt even capitalize the first letter of the sentence!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jheda

PoitNarf said:


> See this post for info on the recording menu changes:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=741220&postcount=1
> 
> And please, fix your caps lock key.


ignorant q #2

how do you navigate to that screen? ive always recorded by hitting R on the guide.....

thanks for your patience


----------



## Earl Bonovich

jheda said:


> ignorant q #2
> 
> how do you navigate to that screen? ive always recorded by hitting R on the guide.....
> 
> thanks for your patience


Couple of ways to get there.

When in the guide, if the program is NOT currently playing.
Highlight the show, hit select.... That will bring you to the detail screen for the show.

From a search, highlight the episode and hit select... that will bring you to the info screen.

Once there, you navigate with the arrows, to highlight the record option you want... Then hit select.

Then just populate the screen with your "choices", and select it to record


----------



## jheda

Earl Bonovich said:


> Couple of ways to get there.
> 
> When in the guide, if the program is NOT currently playing.
> Highlight the show, hit select.... That will bring you to the detail screen for the show.
> 
> From a search, highlight the episode and hit select... that will bring you to the info screen.
> 
> Once there, you navigate with the arrows, to highlight the record option you want... Then hit select.
> 
> Then just populate the screen with your "choices", and select it to record


got it, as always udaman


----------



## MrRoarke

Been a lurker here for a while. Caught the window for the 10B update and downloaded it. Since then I think I must have done about 4 regular restarts, and 2 RBR's. Had several unwatchable recording's (get the option to delete immediately on playback), but most of the time the problem's have been when playing back a recording in progress the system locks up, or if I try to navigate to a HD channel while a different HD channel is recording the system locks up after a small number of channel changes (3 or less). Unfortunately for me, this has been the least stable update by far (though FA for me was also really bad).


----------



## veryoldschool

MrRoarke said:


> Been a lurker here for a while. Caught the window for the 10B update and downloaded it. Since then I think I must have done about 4 regular restarts, and 2 RBR's. Had several unwatchable recording's (get the option to delete immediately on playback), but most of the time the problem's have been when playing back a recording in progress the system locks up, or if I try to navigate to a HD channel while a different HD channel is recording the system locks up after a small number of channel changes (3 or less). Unfortunately for me, this has been the least stable update by far (though FA for me was also really bad).


It sounds like you may need to do a reformat or a "reset everything" to clear out your unit. 0xFA should have given you so much trouble. Yes I had a few [of these], but for the most part it worked quite well [for me]. A good "flushing out" can do wonders.


----------



## MrRoarke

That's kinda what I was thinking. Been reading through the posts the last 15 minutes or so trying to get a feel for the reformat process. Looks like the "Reset Everything" selection will do it. Will I revert back to an earlier version? or keep the 10B I'm on now?


----------



## veryoldschool

MrRoarke said:


> That's kinda what I was thinking. Been reading through the posts the last 15 minutes or so trying to get a feel for the reformat process. Looks like the "Reset Everything" selection will do it. Will I revert back to an earlier version? or keep the 10B I'm on now?


It will clear everything [including your Zip code] BUT NOT your software, as it's stored in non-volatile memory [good thing].


----------



## jsnable

salvatore said:


> I received the update during the window on the 15th, and late Saturday morning the DVR would respond to commands, but there was no picture or sound on any channel (black screen). I did not try to watch a recording to see if that was affected as well.


I had a similar problem Saturday night. I performed a RBR and then checked a recording made just prior to turning on the unit and finding the black screen. The recording was fine and the box has been okay since.

Jay
0x10b
Sony Bravia S2000 via HDMI


----------



## AtlHDTV

The format button on NFL Sunday Ticket standard def games is ignored. I've turned off the Native settings in my setup and set the resolution to always be 1080i (to avoid long channel changes). Normally, I can use the format button to switch from 1080i Pillar Box -> 1080i Crop -> 1080i Stretch. However, the format button does not respond on NFL-ST channels. The format appears to be hardcoded to 1080i Stretch (which I hate!). I am running 10B but I have noticed this issue on prior releases. Specifically, I am watching channel 712.


----------



## wheelswagz

After spending some time using the HR20 with the 10B update, I have come up with 3 issues where it appears the software still needs some improvement.

1. Before 10B I could hold the skip back button down and it would take me to the beginning of a recorded program. Now with 10B, when I hold the skip back button down, it does NOT take me back to the beginning of the program. I've tried with both, IR and RF. But holding the jump forward button does still take me to the end of the program though.

2. Closed Captioning is working as well for me as my other D*TV H10 receivers when it comes to displaying all of the words in a "non-garbled" manner. It's not perfect yet, but I'd say about 85%-90%. HOWEVER, the CC display properties are NOT working as designed. In 3 separate software versions I've used, changing the CC backgroup opacity to transparent DOES NOT work. It works on my other D*TV receivers, but it's never worked on my HR20.

3. ViiV is pretty cool, and I see some additional great things happening with ViiV. However, when I was playing around with it and playing some songs through the HR20 I had a problem. I was doing a lot of jumping around and switching to different MP3s on the HR20. Then an error box displayed saying that it lost connection with my PC, but the song was still playing!! During this time, I lost the Music & Pics option from my menu. After a while (without a reset) the menu option came back and it was working again. So I assume there will be some stability improvements with ViiV in the future, as well as added functionality.

All-in-all, since I've gotten my replacement HR20 last week, and the software update. I have been VERY HAPPY with my HR20. The minor issues listed above, are really the only problems I've been having, and none of them are too critical IMHO.

Thanks D*TV!!


----------



## Just J

I noticed that channels 95 and 99 had no guide data - both said "< Upcoming: Title Not Available", and if I left-arrowed to the channel ID box and pressed Info to bring up the list of upcoming programs, the list was empty.

Back in the guide a few minutes later and they both had data, and nicely populated upcoming program lists.

Back in the guide a few minutes after that, and the guide data for both is gone again.  

Conditions: Component video connection, optical digital audio connection. Native off, 720p the only resolution, Pillar Box mode. Recording the Bears game from Chicago satellite local FOX 32, with a 90 minute pad (to test that feature), and watched the recording through the first half. Surfing the guide and other channels (mostly SD, but some non-local HD) and doing chores to let the game get far enough along that when I go back in and watch in slip-30-between-each-play mode, it will be in the padding part of the recording before I'm caught up.


----------



## Just J

As a follow up to the above, I went back to the game to watch the end of it. I still haven't figure out how to leave a recording so I pick up where it left off. So, I had to use the trick play features to get caught up. I noticed by watching the game clock at the top of the screen that when doing 4 speed FF (I am trying to resist the urge to call it four play ) the on-screen preview of where you are jumps all over the place. The clock would go from 47, to 24, to over 1:00, back to 24, to some other number, back to 47 - it seemed like some times repeated, but I couldn't tell if it was the same frame or not, and it seemed quite random.


----------



## Tom Robertson

hasan said:


> As far as I can tell that's normal and I like it. I often take a quick peek at the start of a show to see if it recorded properly, i.e., full length (it's just a habit...I've not had recording problems in the 12 weeks I've had the box). If a show is not greyed out, it means I haven't checked it yet.
> 
> I also like the fact that if I preview a show (and basically have it qued up for the start of the program), when I return to the program, even if days later, it takes up at exactly the point I left it (qued up).
> 
> So, as far as how the GUI represents a show and where shows are "revisited", I consider both outstanding features and not "bugs" or "anomalies"


You expressed far better than I.

Merry Christmas,
Tom


----------



## LGM2007

Just signed up. I have been lurking for a few weeks since I had my HR-20 installed. I wanted to say thanks to the people on this site for some useful information.
Downloaded 10b and have had no technical problems.


----------



## bonscott87

AtlHDTV said:


> The format button on NFL Sunday Ticket standard def games is ignored. I've turned off the Native settings in my setup and set the resolution to always be 1080i (to avoid long channel changes). Normally, I can use the format button to switch from 1080i Pillar Box -> 1080i Crop -> 1080i Stretch. However, the format button does not respond on NFL-ST channels. The format appears to be hardcoded to 1080i Stretch (which I hate!). I am running 10B but I have noticed this issue on prior releases. Specifically, I am watching channel 712.


It's not the HR20, it's DirecTV. When they overlay the Active stuff it auto stretches the SD channels. You can hit the exit button to remove the Active overlay.


----------



## byron

possible bug:

i'm trying to edit one of my favorites lists and i keyed in 80 and then hit enter. then hit channel down to scroll through the list. the list scrolls as it should, but scrolls the same 5-6 channels over and over and over. 

fyi...i was trying to removed the HD DNS channels from my custom list.

can someone confirm this isn't just me?


----------



## mhevey

Had first lockup in 010xb tonight. I was watching a ball game on one OTA channel (FOX) and a program was scheduled to record on another OTA channel at 7. The record light came on the box at 7 and at the end of the game (7:15-7:30 ish) I tried to change the channel to a MPEG4 station for the kids to watch charlie brown. All I got was a black screen with no audio or video. Thinking it might be the feed, I tried to pull up the guide to change to another channel- unfortunately at this point the guide never came up (the blue background and window in the upper right corner were there- with no picture/sound in the window but no guide). I tried to exit out of this, but could not. No matter what button I pushed on the remote (exit, menu, or guide) the unit was non-responsive (the record light was still on). I ended up having to do a red button re-set.


----------



## SFS97

Just J said:


> As a follow up to the above, I went back to the game to watch the end of it. I still haven't figure out how to leave a recording so I pick up where it left off. So, I had to use the trick play features to get caught up. I noticed by watching the game clock at the top of the screen that when doing 4 speed FF (I am trying to resist the urge to call it four play ) the on-screen preview of where you are jumps all over the place. The clock would go from 47, to 24, to over 1:00, back to 24, to some other number, back to 47 - it seemed like some times repeated, but I couldn't tell if it was the same frame or not, and it seemed quite random.


I noticed this, this morning replaying a hockey game.


----------



## veryoldschool

mhevey said:


> Had first lockup in 010xb tonight. I was watching a ball game on one OTA channel (FOX) and a program was scheduled to record on another OTA channel at 7. The record light came on the box at 7 and at the end of the game (7:15-7:30 ish) I tried to change the channel to a MPEG4 station for the kids to watch charlie brown. All I got was a black screen with no audio or video. Thinking it might be the feed, I tried to pull up the guide to change to another channel- unfortunately at this point the guide never came up (the blue background and window in the upper right corner were there- with no picture/sound in the window but no guide). I tried to exit out of this, but could not. No matter what button I pushed on the remote (exit, menu, or guide) the unit was non-responsive (the record light was still on). I ended up having to do a red button re-set.


This is "normal" every once and a while. If it happens too often, then you might want to do a reformat or "reset everything" [from the setup menu] to "flush it out" and start with a clean unit. I bugs me when it happens to me but it hasn't happen that many times.


----------



## DblD_Indy

Earl Bonovich said:


> Issue Tracker


D*TV Unit HR20 -700
Ox10B Friday 12/15/11.39

TVHitachi 65F59 1080i Compliant
Software Version # Main V0001.3000
AR HDMI 12' Model AP086

Since inital reboot over the last two days the system has crashed 3x.
During all three we were recording two shows and attempting to switch back and forth via menu/myplaylist.

Twice has unit continued to play but would not take controls from the remote. Both had to be repaired by RBR. System came back up and returned to recording on both channels.

The middle crash today was when I restarted a paused film when returning to that program. The system started playing but only sound. Video remaind black. Not sure if this one is HDMI or Unit issue. At this point the remote did seem to work. It would bring up the menu's but not allow you to change channels, recording ff or rw. the during the entire time the system continued to play the sound from the recorded program.

I was able to use the remote to power off the unit/TV and the unit seemed to continue recording. On power up the system then started playing the movie with video.

All Three do have the fact that we were recording on both tuners at same time.

I might even be correct to say that on was being recored in HD in Standard Deffinition.


----------



## ram4784

Watching a recording of the Giants/Eagles game on KDFW-4 (Dallas) via MPEG4. Entire system became very sluggish for all remote commands (5 to 10 second lags). At the end of the game I deleted the recording and responsiveness returned to normal. Also, during the game there were at least 10 BSOD's, only during local commercial breaks. Affiliate is probably overloading the encoder?

Component/Optical hookup!

Overall, extremely happy with this 10B build.


----------



## hasan

ram4784 said:


> Watching a recording of the Giants/Eagles game on KDFW-4 (Dallas) via MPEG4. Entire system became very sluggish for all remote commands (5 to 10 second lags). At the end of the game I deleted the recording and responsiveness returned to normal. Also, during the game there were at least 10 BSOD's, only during local commercial breaks. Affiliate is probably overloading the encoder?
> 
> Component/Optical hookup!
> 
> Overall, extremely happy with this 10B build.


I watched the same game OTA-HD with the HR20 and it had no problems, so it wasn't a network problem. I like your theory...


----------



## snewo

Version 0x10b

Issue: If you are recording one channel and watching something you previously recorded, the buffer of the active channel is lost when you return to the channel you were watching.

ie. I was watching Sunday Night Football and decided to watch the Family Guy I taped tonight. While watching Family Guy my DVR started to record Mythbusters as it should. When I returned from watching Family Guy I was going to rewind to where I left the game and "catch up" but the buffer was empty. (For those who are working out the times in my descriptions, it was the 11:00pm Mythbusters)

My understanding of how the DVR works should have allowed this. It worked fine earlier in the night when it was not recording anything.


Let me know if I'm wrong. Or if I need to include any more information.


----------



## WolfpackSully

Another recording with 10b (Desperate Housewives – OTA HD): I went to watch it and there were negative numbers on the play bar. I tried to ff without any success and then suddenly received the Delete Now/No Delete prompt. After a RBR, the show was playable, but the length of the recording had reduced from 1 hour to 25 minutes! Maybe some insight there somewhere on what’s been causing the unplayable bug…

Also, while watching a previously recorded program today, the sound started dropping out. I couldn’t get it to sync back up. I tried various trick plays. After a couple of minutes, the remote control pretty much quit functioning – keys would only work if pressed more than once, and then they would execute incorrect functions. RBR cleared the problem.

Sully

BTW, component connection, not HDMI.


----------



## Doug Brott

Had a lockup tonight for the first time in a long time (pre 0xFA).

I had left the channel tuned to a DirecTV Sunday Ticket Channel and then left for a family outing. When I returned hours later, the system was locked up. I suspect that the channel that it was tuned to became unavailable but the system was somehow trying to tune it in creating some sort of deadlocked situation.

I'm not sure if this is better than or worse than 0xFA because I would have typically changed the channel AWAY from a Sunday Ticket channel rather than letting the channel availability expire.

Required a RBR to fix. Last time that happened was at least 1 month back.


----------



## FastEddie

I have had a problem watching something that is currently recording. Pixilates and freezes up. I tried fast forwarding and that causes it to happen and it transfers to the recording. I rebooted the system and hopefully that will cure the problem.

Other than that no problems


----------



## Doug Brott

FastEddie said:


> I have had a problem watching something that is currently recording. Pixilates and freezes up. I tried fast forwarding and that causes it to happen and it transfers to the recording. I rebooted the system and hopefully that will cure the problem.
> 
> Other than that no problems


If you can rewind and it pixelates at the same point every time, then the problem is from the DirecTV feed (or original feed to DirecTV) rather than a problem with the HR20.


----------



## DVDLen

Unwrapped x10b Friday night (thanks Santa!) and had no problems until tonight. First Pinky dropped in to say hi, then some (but not all) keys on the remote stopped working. Menu, List, Guide, etc worked, but up, down, left right, enter did not. I use a universal remote, so tried switching to the HR20 remote - same thing. Some keys worked, some didn't.

I rebooted the HR20 (red button) and all the remote key functions are working. 

Kinda weird.


----------



## Blitz7734

Under 10B had my first negative number recording, and I also had a recording where it asked me if I would like to delete after pressing play from the list.

Using the networking options. My computer is AMD CPU so not ViiV compliant. After RBR, both recordings (negative, and delete now) where gone from playlist. Prior to recording, network music worked and pictures worked. Set my wedding pictures up to be viewed, after I copied pictures to computer, no pictures were viewable, music was still available. pictures came back after RBR.

I futzed with the pictures not being viewable thing for 2-3 hours prior to the corrupted recordings showed up. Also my background usually D* blue started showing up black. Until I would exit out of the networking options.

First corrupted recordings since I bought it.

MJB


----------



## FastEddie

brott said:


> If you can rewind and it pixelates at the same point every time, then the problem is from the DirecTV feed (or original feed to DirecTV) rather than a problem with the HR20.


It would only do it when I tried to FF and only on things that were in process of recording. If I left it alone to record to the end it was fine, but if I FF it would do it every time at the FF point. It's not a D* feed problem although it me be a problem on channel 74 as I tried in on other channels and didn't has the same problem.

After the reboot I hasn't done it yet (keeping fingers & toes crossed) and won't any more.


----------



## Coffey77

snewo said:


> I was watching Sunday Night Football and decided to watch the Family Guy I taped tonight. While watching Family Guy my DVR started to record Mythbusters as it should. When I returned from watching Family Guy I was going to rewind to where I left the game and "catch up" but the buffer was empty. (For those who are working out the times in my descriptions, it was the 11:00pm Mythbusters).


I think I understood this but if not, please bear with me as I try to explain my theory. Without the Dual Live Buffers and the switching feature many of had with our TiVo's, you aren't able to choose which channel it is left on. I have a feeling this happened: Let's say Family Guy was on FOX 32 and Football was on 720 HD (just to get this rolling) One recorder went to FOX 32 and the other stayed with you on 720. When you switched to watch Family Guy on the Hard Drive, the one tuner locked on 32 stayed on 32 and it then used the tuner you had on 720 to record Mythbusters (I like that show by the way!). I would have imagined that if you went back to the Family Guy channel, it would have had a buffer on it. Just my guess. Hope it helps!


----------



## EJB

I accidently posted this under ox108, so I am moving it here now. I know this has been reported under 0x108, but not sure if anyone has reported it for 0x10B. Sunday night I was watching a show recorded on Friday (pre Santa visit). While watching the recording, the screen saver would pop on every 5 minutes unless I pressed something on the remote. This is the first time I have personally seen this bug/feature in the 4+ months I have owned the HR20.

ejb


----------



## gantte

DVDLen said:


> First Pinky dropped in to say hi, then some....
> Kinda weird.


What exactly, in clear non-confusing terms, does this mean?


----------



## hasan

gantte said:


> What exactly, in clear non-confusing terms, does this mean?


It's a color shift of an icon to 'pink'...it's a video corruption/memory error...typically harmless. It shows up under certain circumstances...I've seen it ONCE in 12 weeks, while using "trick play" (ff/rw etc)

It is referred to humorously because while definitely a bug, it seems completely harmless the vast majority of the time. In some ways it's like the random RED recording light....should be orange/yellow, but once in a while it will come on all by itself red. It means nothing.


----------



## srwiltshire

Everything seems to be working fine for me except that my Caller ID quit working. It has always worked before.


----------



## jheda

over the last 24hrs my rewind x1 is not working; all rewinds take a couple of secs before beginning; anyone else in ox10b noting same?


----------



## jayhawkfan

I noticed after the update that I no longer have the circle of blue lights. They don't come on when I turn on the unit or when doing trickplay. Anyine else seen this?


----------



## hasan

jayhawkfan said:


> I noticed after the update that I no longer have the circle of blue lights. They don't come on when I turn on the unit or when doing trickplay. Anyine else seen this?


Have you tried pressing (at the same time) the right and left arrow buttons on the front panel of the HR20? This cycles them through various brightness levels and turns them off if you keep hitting them.


----------



## jayhawkfan

Tried adjusting the brightness. Got nothing


----------



## hasan

jayhawkfan said:


> Tried adjusting the brightness. Got nothing


It's time for a red button reset! (recessed Red button just to the left the access card, which is located under the flip panel on the right front side of the HR20)

You'll lose your guide info (which will rebuild automagically over the next 24 hours), but that's the only thing you lose.


----------



## jayhawkfan

That was my next try. Not too concerned however since I find the blue lights kind of bright and annoying in a dark room even at minimum brightness. Just curious if this was a "feature" of 10b


----------



## hasan

jayhawkfan said:


> That was my next try. Not too concerned however since I find the blue lights kind of bright and annoying in a dark room even at minimum brightness. Just curious if this was a "feature" of 10b


I'd be concerned if the unit was misbehaving in this manner...in other words, something is "confused" in the software and it may end up causing other problems in the near future. I'd do a reset and get back to a "clean" state.


----------



## bethg727

Last night I had the system lock up. I was watching the first two hours of Survivor while it was still recording (on HD channel but not OTA). I also had the live finale scheduled to record with a 1/2 hour buffer. When it came time for the live finale to start recording, my system froze. It was not a black screen, just froze with the current TV picture on it. I had to do a red button reset. I also had to re-pad the live finale after the system came back up.

I've actually had the system lock up more frequently under this newest release.

I am connected via HDMI to DVI on a Samsung DLP (sorry- don't remember the model).


----------



## Rpbertxyz

Turned the receiver on Sunday morning, and the following happened.
1- couldn't get any SD channels to have picture or sound, Hd channels came in fine. After reset, could get all channels.
2- After that reset, in a matter of minutes, none of the remote buttons would respond. To do the reset I had to pull the plug.
3- After that reset the channels were extremely slow to change, Did another reset, now everything is fine.

Another update - I had caller ID working from back in September, never an error, last night got the famous message telling me to check with my telephone service.


----------



## SFS97

Had my second lockup since September. Woke up this morning, powered up the TV/HR20 and got black screen. Hit the info button and it tried to display something but was unresponsive after that. Running 0x10b, unit was in stand by, on an OTA channel (KDFW-DT Fox 4 Dallas), HDMI from HR20 to Samsung SP-R4212. RBR.

Btw, where is the 0Xfa discussion thread? or was there a software update last night?


----------



## hasan

SFS97 said:


> Had my second lockup since September. Woke up this morning, powered up the TV/HR20 and got black screen. Hit the info button and it tried to display something but was unresponsive after that. Running 0x10b, unit was in stand by, on an OTA channel (KDFW-DT Fox 4 Dallas), HDMI from HR20 to Samsung SP-R4212. RBR.
> 
> Btw, where is the 0Xfa discussion thread? or was there a software update last night?


It's probably back a few pages...it hasn' t been very active since the windowed updates many of us have gotten.


----------



## jcwest

My HR-20 has never "locked-up" before the Santa 10B Friday night.

1. Sunday A.M. set Monday Night Football to record on ESPN. Selected the recording to extend the record time and the blue screen with Please Wait and the picture in the right corner came up and everything stopped responding. Current channel played right along in the window. Had to do a red button.

2. Sunday P.M. at the very end of the Tampa game when it went to overtime my bride wanted to get a pizza so I set it to record and added an hour to the record time without a hitch.

So, it seems to happen some of the time but not all.

P.S. The 10B update rocks!!! The above bug and one missing OTA subchannel is my only hickup. My HR-20 has been very solid for the last few monts anyway.

Thank Earl & Company


----------



## mridan

Just J said:


> Confirmed - as with 0x108, Channel 2-1 in Chicago shows zero signal strength (not acquired). I can get all the other digital OTA Chicago DMA locals (well, the ones I care about) fine.


I live in Villa Park,are you using a roof mount antenna?Mine will be installed next week. Channel 2 is broadcast in VHF ,(hard to get good signal) from John Hancock


----------



## Doug Brott

SFS97 said:


> Had my second lockup since September. Woke up this morning, powered up the TV/HR20 and got black screen. Hit the info button and it tried to display something but was unresponsive after that. Running 0x10b, unit was in stand by, on an OTA channel (KDFW-DT Fox 4 Dallas), HDMI from HR20 to Samsung SP-R4212. RBR.
> 
> Btw, where is the 0Xfa discussion thread? or was there a software update last night?


Check out the Black Screen Lockup thread. My operating theory is that the channel somehow becomes unavailable to DirecTV (OTA goes off the air overnight?) and the HR20 gets stuck trying to resolve the fact that the channel is no longer there. I had this problem with a Sunday Ticket channel yesterday.


----------



## avatar230

Apologies for quoting myself at length, but it's easier than re-describing the problem:



avatar230 said:


> I record both THE TONIGHT SHOW WITH JAY LENO and LATE NIGHT WITH CONAN O'BRIEN off of the MPEG-4 KNBC feed in Los Angeles. The two programs air sequentially, and I've noticed something a little bit odd of late when I go to playback LATE NIGHT.
> 
> When I hit play on a new episode of Conan, the program usually starts with Conan taking the stage as the band finishes playing the theme (i.e. the main titles are cut off). I had been chalking this up to bad start times out of KNBC, but then I noticed that the TONIGHT SHOW recordings generally end with Leno thanking the musical guest for the evening. If you figure Conan's main titles last about 30 seconds, this is a lot of program material to go missing between two shows supposedly recording back-to-back.
> 
> So then I tried playing a new Conan episode (started at his entrance as usual) and hitting REWIND at the begin of the timeline. To my surprise, it rewound through the Conan main titles and all the way back to the Jay Leno logo -- all the "missing" material was actually there at the head of Conan, but the episode was not playing back from its start.
> 
> This seems to happen reliably every night and has been around since at least x104. I was able to reproduce the same problem last night with THE OFFICE/SCRUBS/30 ROCK, which also were all sequentially recorded off the MPEG-4 KNBC. Both SCRUBS and 30 ROCK could be rewound to "get back" more program material at the head of the shows. This program material *was not* a duplicate of material on the end of the show prior, so it doesn't seem to be some kind of smart soft buffering; rather it appears playback is not starting from the true head of the shows. Additionally, the first show in these sequential series always starts from its actual head -- THE TONIGHT SHOW and THE OFFICE were not able to be rewound to get back more bonus material.


The above bug still exists in 0x10B. Additionally, I noticed that if you play the recording through to the end to bring up the "DELETE?" prompt, select "NO" and then play the recording again, it plays from the true head, not from 30 seconds or so in as it did the first time.

Other than this minor glitch, so far so good!


----------



## Just J

mridan said:


> I live in Villa Park,are you using a roof mount antenna?Mine will be installed next week. Channel 2 is broadcast in VHF ,(hard to get good signal) from John Hancock


I'm in Arlington Heights, with a small (but decent) indoor antenna. No problems watching and recording any other other OTAs (though I really only do channel 11's digital channels, as I get the others from the satellite). Channel 2.1 has two differences from all the other channels.

First, location (Antenna web has it at a bearing 3 degrees different from that of all the other major digital channels).

2nd, as you note, is that it's the only Chicago digital channel broadcast in the VHF band. I wonder at what point we can tell if the OTA tuner in the HR20 just won't cut it for VHF, and a replacement is necessary.


----------



## mridan

2nd, as you note, is that it's the only Chicago digital channel broadcast in the VHF band. I wonder at what point we can tell if the OTA tuner in the HR20 just won't cut it for VHF, and a replacement is necessary.[/QUOTE]

I don't have a clue, Earl if you're out there can you answer this?


----------



## 66stang351

Just had to do my first reset since I got my HR-20 2 weeks ago. Turned the tv on this morning and had no picture or audio on any channel. Remote and guide worked though. Red button reset and all is good.


----------



## boatbumm

I'm thanking Santa very much for the 0x10B upgrade -- the OTA was the key deliverable that I was waiting for to hook up the box and activate it!

Don't have much history with this unit yet, but I've seen 2 issues so far:

1. No Caller ID on screen. (A known bug)

2. Video freeze-ups when watching TV. Audio is OK, but no matter what channel I switch to (OTA or Satellite), the video is frozen. Removing power from the box (I guess the brute force equivalent of a RBR) restores system to normal. Nothing is being recorded when this happens.

Haven't recorded too many shows yet (rerun season), but those that I've selected manually have recorded OK and have been viewable.


----------



## wakajawaka

Just wanted to report that last night I did a mixed bag of recordings

1) Footbal Night in America - Manual Recording Start 7:00pm Duration 59 min. OTA HD
2) Survivor - Selected from guide, 8:00-10:00, set padding for 1 hour to catch reunion show OTA HD
3) Simpsons, Amer. Dad, Family Guy 8:00-9:30 Selected From Guide SAT MPEG4

I had no problems whatsoever, everything recorded great. I am very encouraged at this point. I think it's just a matter of time before I replace my HR10-250 and become a 2 HR20 family


----------



## Just J

So, I go to add Ch 98 to my favorites list. Navigate to there, then enter 98 to bring that up. Press select to mark that channel. Then press up arrow twice to move to see if there are other 9X channels I might want to add. Huh???  Won't scroll up - doesn't move at all. Tried [Channel Up] to move a whole page worth, and it simply scrolls channels 102 - 98 down from the top. [Down Arrow] works OK, and [Channel Down] moves me 4 channels down, but [Channel Up] just scrolls the currently displayed channels.

Component, Optical Digital Audio, 720p only, Native off, Dolby On


----------



## bonscott87

Just J said:


> So, I go to add Ch 98 to my favorites list. Navigate to there, then enter 98 to bring that up. Press select to mark that channel. Then press up arrow twice to move to see if there are other 9X channels I might want to add. Huh???  Won't scroll up - doesn't move at all. Tried [Channel Up] to move a whole page worth, and it simply scrolls channels 102 - 98 down from the top. [Down Arrow] works OK, and [Channel Down] moves me 4 channels down, but [Channel Up] just scrolls the currently displayed channels.


Known bug that you can scroll up in the channel list when editing favorites.


----------



## HD AV

Just J said:


> So, I go to add Ch 98 to my favorites list. Navigate to there, then enter 98 to bring that up. Press select to mark that channel. Then press up arrow twice to move to see if there are other 9X channels I might want to add. Huh???  Won't scroll up - doesn't move at all. Tried [Channel Up] to move a whole page worth, and it simply scrolls channels 102 - 98 down from the top. [Down Arrow] works OK, and [Channel Down] moves me 4 channels down, but [Channel Up] just scrolls the currently displayed channels.
> 
> Just the opposite of a reported bug on the H-20. When setting favorite channels, you could not scroll DOWN. Last channel number had to be entered manually and then you could scroll up only.


----------



## n3ntj

I should have my HR20 later this week. I assume from what I read that I can't simply do the '02468' upon startup and get the 0x10b update to get OTA activated or will this now come down automatically upon bootup as of now?

Is the 0x10b update still only on a very limited basis or is it now available to all (as of 18 Dec.)? Are there instructions in the manual to get updates or is this a 'secret' way to force the unit to check for available updates?

Thanks from the newby..


----------



## SockMonkey

n3ntj said:


> Is the 0x10b update still only on a very limited basis or is it now available to all (as of 18 Dec.)? Are there instructions in the manual to get updates or is this a 'secret' way to force the unit to check for available updates?


The 0x10b software is not the national version yet so performing the 02468 force will only download the newest national version... 0xfa (I believe). Still, your HR20 probably will not have that version when you get it. On the day mine was installed, it automatically restarted and installed the latest version without anything being done by myself or the installer... I would just let it be and update itself. If it doesn't happen soon after the install, it will happen that night.

Welcome to the forums.
Bob


----------



## Ed Campbell

wakajawaka said:


> I think it's just a matter of time before I replace my HR10-250 and become a 2 HR20 family


I've already given away my HR10 and until 10B was keeping up with everything I wanted to record -- HD and SD. Not any more.

With the addition of local OTA HD smack in the middle of UK/Europe football season, I'm stuffed. If I haven't used up all my Good Guy credits w/D* -- and they get back in good supply of HR20's -- I think 1st or 2ndQ 2007 is going to see me trying to whimper another freebie from retention.

What are we ever going to do when there's a full choice of channels broadcasting in HD?


----------



## Derwood

Been lurking here since I got a R15 early this year. I've had an HR20 since about 2 weeks after release. I use this unit sparingly as it is mostly for my 2 year olds TV watching until I trust it to replace my HR10 downstairs. Still it records several hours of SD programming a day with the occasional HD manual recording. Downloaded 0x10b on Friday and got my first lockup ever this afternoon. Had to have been on HDNet last as there were locked up bikini clad hotties on screen.

I have been pretty happy with this unit and now that I have OTA to record CW and PBS stuff that isn't on MPeg4 could probably replace the HR10 semi-comfortably.


----------



## philconners

I continue to have issues with the crop formatting. It's been mentioned by others as well - it will zoom in too much and cause the picture to be stretched too tall. In a given scene it will jump back and forth between "correct crop" and "super cropped." At this point the crop is useless for me, which is disappointing since that is how I prefer to watch SD, and it is much quicker to adjust on the HR20 than on my TV. Earl, has this been identified as an official bug? It has been mentioned by several others in various posts.


----------



## philconners

Regarding my crop issue, I confirmed it is NOT related to HDMI as I just hooked my tv via component and the issue remains.


----------



## snewo

Coffey77 said:


> I think I understood this but if not, please bear with me as I try to explain my theory. Without the Dual Live Buffers and the switching feature many of had with our TiVo's, you aren't able to choose which channel it is left on. I have a feeling this happened: Let's say Family Guy was on FOX 32 and Football was on 720 HD (just to get this rolling) One recorder went to FOX 32 and the other stayed with you on 720. When you switched to watch Family Guy on the Hard Drive, the one tuner locked on 32 stayed on 32 and it then used the tuner you had on 720 to record Mythbusters (I like that show by the way!). I would have imagined that if you went back to the Family Guy channel, it would have had a buffer on it. Just my guess. Hope it helps!


I guess that kinda makes sense. Essentially the DVR used the first available tuner to record Mythbusters and that was the one which had the SNF buffer in it.

Since we don't have dual buffers then the simple solution for this problem would be:

If ((both tuners are available) && (you need to record something right now))
{
Switch tuner not buffering TV currently to record show
}

:sure:


----------



## WolfpackSully

Powered on the HR20 tonight to find it recording House and How I Met Your Mother (both OTA), about 8 minutes into the recordings. Figured I would try to catch House from the beginning: went to My Playlist -> House -> play. The recording goes to house, but without any sound. It turns out that what I am watching is the “live” viewing of that recording. I can’t rewind, pause, nothing. I can quit the recording and go back to the live channel and the sound returns.

Okay, next I try How I Met Your Mother. The exact same thing happened. If I’m watching the current broadcast, all is okay, except that none of the functions work (ff, rw, etc.). If I got to My Playlist to watch the recording from the beginning, I get the current broadcast without sound (not back to the beginning) – can’t rr back.

I know I need a RBR, but figured I’ll let the recordings finish in hopes that they will recover. Quite a few RBRs required since Santa 10b…

Sully


----------



## somguy

I am just curious to see if anyone in the South Florida area has received any of the latest software updates for the HR20 beginning with 0x104 ( the enabling of the OTA ) and moving forward. 

I have read a couple of responses from Florida about their OTA yet I have not received an update since 11/22/06 of oxfa. If anyne in Florida, especially South East Florida, or more specifically South Florida ( Fort Lauderdale ) have received any of the latest updates in December then please reply to this post asap and thank you for your time.


----------



## Capmeister

Closed captioning never seemed to work on FNC for O'Reilly's show. It's workin' tonight. Nice to see.


----------



## btmoore

Capmeister said:


> Closed captioning never seemed to work on FNC for O'Reilly's show. It's workin' tonight. Nice to see.


Perhaps is not the HR20 but the CC typist having a hard time not tying the truth.


----------



## Capmeister

btmoore said:


> Perhaps is not the HR20 but the CC typist having a hard time not tying the truth.


Heh. It was scrolling superfast on his show most nights. Tonight, fine. ;p


----------



## veryoldschool

somguy said:


> I am just curious to see if anyone in the South Florida area has received any of the latest software updates for the HR20 beginning with 0x104 ( the enabling of the OTA ) and moving forward.
> I have read a couple of responses from Florida about their OTA yet I have not received an update since 11/22/06 of oxfa. If anyone in Florida, especially South East Florida, or more specifically South Florida ( Fort Lauderdale ) have received any of the latest updates in December then please reply to this post asap and thank you for your time.


This update hasn't gone national yet, and we are all running beta software, so you won't get it through automatic download until next year.


----------



## chewwy420

Still getting reboots when ever I am tuned to an HD channel. Not MPEG4 just the MPEG2 channels, HDNET and so on. Just sitting there doing nothing and it reboots. It comes back up and then 5 minutes later it reboots again and so on. When viewing a normal channel it's fine. I guess it's time to go back to 0xFA.


----------



## Capmeister

The whitescreen causing a/v dropout really seems worse with this version. Am I the only one experiencing it? Is it my TV? 

Earl, is this a known issue with some TVs or do I ned a new TV?


----------



## Capmeister

Closed captioning on CSI:Miami tonight, placement is oddly at the TOP of the screen rather than the bottom:


----------



## jheda

somguy said:


> I am just curious to see if anyone in the South Florida area has received any of the latest software updates for the HR20 beginning with 0x104 ( the enabling of the OTA ) and moving forward.
> 
> I have read a couple of responses from Florida about their OTA yet I have not received an update since 11/22/06 of oxfa. If anyne in Florida, especially South East Florida, or more specifically South Florida ( Fort Lauderdale ) have received any of the latest updates in December then please reply to this post asap and thank you for your time.


I am in Fort lauderdale and santa stopped here. I am in oxdB and aside from some flaws working pretty well.

However since we have mpeg4 i have no motivation to get an OTA so i cant speak to that aspect. Mpeg4 locals working much better then prior releases when channel 7 was horrific.

jheda


----------



## littlebadboy

My HR20 had a totally crappy night tonight. I had it set to record 7 shows tonight and it only got one that worked correctly. Four asked me if I wanted to delete them immediately and the other two did something that I have not seen before, I get a black screen on one and the time line at the bottom shows 0:00 at one end and 0:01 at the other end but below on the elapsed time it shows -0:28 ff, slip, rew nothing worked to bring it back. The other show when selected from the playlist would pop on show one frame but the title below was not from that show but from another of the shows that was prompting me to delete. Naturally after resetting they all are gone and I missed yet again another night of tv.


----------



## SockMonkey

Just thought I would chime in and say that an HDMI issue that I had, and didn't really know was an issue, has been corrected. When I would turn on my TV, the HDMI handshake would result in about 1 second of digital snow and a loud rapid popping sound and then picture/sound of the currently tuned channel.

As of 0x10b, this is gone. And man, is it a welcomed change. I frankly thought that this digital snow at startup was normal or was a "Feature" of my TV. Now that it's gone, I really hope that it's gone for good.

Thanks Santa!
Bob


----------



## Tom Robertson

littlebadboy said:


> My HR20 had a totally crappy night tonight. I had it set to record 7 shows tonight and it only got one that worked correctly. Four asked me if I wanted to delete them immediately and the other two did something that I have not seen before, I get a black screen on one and the time line at the bottom shows 0:00 at one end and 0:01 at the other end but below on the elapsed time it shows -0:28 ff, slip, rew nothing worked to bring it back. The other show when selected from the playlist would pop on show one frame but the title below was not from that show but from another of the shows that was prompting me to delete. Naturally after resetting they all are gone and I missed yet again another night of tv.


Ouch! Welcome to the forums, tho sorry under these circumstances. :welcome_s

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Earl Bonovich

We should soon start to see an increase of people "checking off" Automatic as the method they received 0x10b


----------



## btmoore

littlebadboy said:


> My HR20 had a totally crappy night tonight. I had it set to record 7 shows tonight and it only got one that worked correctly. Four asked me if I wanted to delete them immediately and the other two did something that I have not seen before, I get a black screen on one and the time line at the bottom shows 0:00 at one end and 0:01 at the other end but below on the elapsed time it shows -0:28 ff, slip, rew nothing worked to bring it back. The other show when selected from the playlist would pop on show one frame but the title below was not from that show but from another of the shows that was prompting me to delete. Naturally after resetting they all are gone and I missed yet again another night of tv.


Sounds like the unwatchable bug is alive and strong.


----------



## Malibu13

Earl Bonovich said:


> We should soon start to see an increase of people "checking off" Automatic as the method they received 0x10b


Anyone care to be the first to read into that statement? :lol:

"Let The Games Begin"


----------



## TampaGator

Was visited by Santa and got the b version. OTA is great. One big issue, trying to rewind or freeze live tv results on a permanat freeze that is only unfrozen by changing the channel. does not seen to be specific to any particular channel or type of channel(ota,mpg4, etc). this is very common, probably 9 out of 10 times.
(My wife and kids are mad at me ....again)


----------



## Earl Bonovich

TampaGator said:


> Was visited by Santa and got the b version. OTA is great. One big issue, trying to rewind or freeze live tv results on a permanat freeze that is only unfrozen by changing the channel. does not seen to be specific to any particular channel or type of channel(ota,mpg4, etc). this is very common, probably 9 out of 10 times.
> (My wife and kids are mad at me ....again)


When you get a chance.

Totall unplug the unit... Let it sit for about 5 minutes.
And restart... Instead of just flipping to unlock it.

Also, does it do this for recorded content?
What about "live" content that is being recorded.


----------



## Monty23

Tonight I changed the channel. Watched for about 20 seconds, seen something interesting, hit the replay button twice and the picture froze and the unit locked up. Tried pressing various buttons for about 45 seconds and the unit would not respond to anything, finally hit exit and everything was working again.


----------



## Tom Robertson

Earl Bonovich said:


> We should soon start to see an increase of people "checking off" Automatic as the method they received 0x10b


And I bet we get to remove an announcement from the forum soon 

Woohoo!!!


----------



## KSteiner

Earl Bonovich said:


> We should soon start to see an increase of people "checking off" Automatic as the method they received 0x10b


I hope to get 0x10b soon!!!!!

I just got my HR20 last night and want to use the Media sharing!!!


----------



## jfolliard

Earl Bonovich said:


> When you get a chance.
> 
> Totall unplug the unit... Let it sit for about 5 minutes.
> And restart... Instead of just flipping to unlock it.
> 
> Also, does it do this for recorded content?
> What about "live" content that is being recorded.


OK - newbie here so please bare with me - When people say "Santa" brought the upgrade I'm assuming that it was automatically downloaded in the background by D*? I was confused because the poll has an option for Santa and an option for automatic.

Also, I checked my version and it's still on 0xfa dated 11/22/06. I live in Portland, Oregon so figured I should have received the next two at least? 0x104 and 0x108? the the newest - 0x10b?

Anyway I tried forcing it - not sure if I did it right or note - I pushed the reset button then immediately when the full blue screen appeared I pressed 02468 and nothing else on my remote. Did this three times but it still shows the old 0xfa software version. Did I do this right?

Seems like I should have been upgraded since 11/22?

Thanks.

Jack


----------



## TheMoose

OxFA was the last national release (on 11/22), to get 108 or 10b you had to force it during a limited window (that "santa" opened).
All that will happen if you try to force an update now is it will reload the national release which is OxFA.
You just need to wait for the new national release that should be happining soon, so shut off the HR20 when your not using it so it can take the update when avalible (whenever that is).


----------



## Coffey77

Sounds like 0x10B is on it's way out now or quite soon. I don't think you did the Forced download correctly - you would have seen a Status Bar with the software downloading and a percentage. It would tell you which version you are downloading and it would say it "New Version Found" even if it's the same one you have with 0xfa. If you didn't see the Download bar, you didn't get the force code in right. Be patient, it takes a few tries. Don't do it too fast, just a nice calm 0.2.4.6.8 - give it a minute or two as it takes time to start the download page.. and then you can dance around and shake it to the Download Gods!!! :icon_da: :dance: :jumpingja


----------



## bret4

Recorded two shows last night and there is no sound at all on them. Video is fine start to finish. Can't read lips so I guess I have to go learn how to do that now. 0x10B still not that great.


----------



## Just J

Dang! I thought they had this fixed. :nono: 

I have a Manual Recording scheduled for 5:00a-5:30a (CST), M-F, Ch 204. It's been working right since Santa brought 0x108. But this morning there's no entry in the To Do list until the 27th - the entries for the next 5 showings aren't there.

When I check the history screen, it shows it as Canceled and says "This showing was partially recorded because of an unexpected error. (14)". It shows the same thing for each missing entry. (Noty sure how it got partially recorded before it was due to start  )

Update: In the time it took to research and type the above, today's entry hit the To Do list. The four that follow are still missing.

As far as I know, everything was fine when I turned the box off last night around 11:30 CST. I turned the box on this morning around 4:35 and noticed the problem around 4:45. Today's entry came back around 4:50.


Component Video, Optical Digital Audio, 720p, Native Off


----------



## rlockshin

BUG:
I have Santa's present and am still having same issue.
When watching tv,and recording a preset show, someties when going up and down channels manually I get a recording conflict screen. This has happened before the latest software and continues to happen.
When will his be fixed.I do surf quickly,is that the cause?


----------



## RBD

I got the 0x10b today... i'm new to this things... what does the 'network' feature allow u to do? and is it recomended to get an OTA here in the L.A market? Cuz the only local channel not in HD is channel 9, and 13.


----------



## tfederov

When bringing my HR20 out of standby, I can't get channels above my locals (Satellite, not OTA). I get the channel bar (with the blue button) but that's it. RBR will fix it but I'm wondering if I need to keep it out of standby.


----------



## Brantel

RBD said:


> I got the 0x10b today... i'm new to this things... what does the 'network' feature allow u to do? and is it recomended to get an OTA here in the L.A market? Cuz the only local channel not in HD is channel 9, and 13.


So you got 10b automatically? Today?


----------



## RMSko

I have 0x10b and I still have the problem that every time I turn on my HR20 (and the TV) there is no sound. Once I change channels or inputs the sound works fine. It's not a major issue, but it is a bit of a pain. BTW - I use the DD option and have audio connected to a Yamaha receiver via optical.


----------



## Just J

Just J said:


> Dang! I thought they had this fixed. :nono:
> 
> I have a Manual Recording scheduled for 5:00a-5:30a (CST), M-F, Ch 204. It's been working right since Santa brought 0x108. But this morning there's no entry in the To Do list until the 27th - the entries for the next 5 showings aren't there.
> 
> When I check the history screen, it shows it as Canceled and says "This showing was partially recorded because of an unexpected error. (14)". It shows the same thing for each missing entry. (Noty sure how it got partially recorded before it was due to start  )
> 
> Update: In the time it took to research and type the above, today's entry hit the To Do list. The four that follow are still missing.
> 
> As far as I know, everything was fine when I turned the box off last night around 11:30 CST. I turned the box on this morning around 4:35 and noticed the problem around 4:45. Today's entry came back around 4:50.
> 
> Component Video, Optical Digital Audio, 720p, Native Off


Update: Today's show recorded, but when I went to play it, it was 30 minutes of black silence. Tried a few things, nothing worked, did an RBR. Now the recording is watchable (it even picked up where I had left off in my attempts to play it).

After the RBR, got the 771 message and a blank screen until I changed channels (down one from from Satellite LIL NBC 5 [Chicago]). Now all instances of the recurring manual recording are back on the to do list, and I don't seem to have any reception issues (Satellite signal strength shows in the 90-100 range on all the birds on both tuners.)

 The previous RBR on this box was after the 0x10B download, which was not all that long ag0. If periodic preventative RBR's are going to be necessary, I hope they're not going to be this often.


----------



## 325xia

Earl Bonovich said:


> We should soon start to see an increase of people "checking off" Automatic as the method they received 0x10b


If we already have 0x10b, will it still update our box when/if 0x10b goes National. Thus messing up our Guide for another 24hrs.?


----------



## diggumsmax

I had my first issue with 0x10b last night. Came home from work and turned on my HR20 and the screen was just black. I could navigate through the guide and change channels but there was no picture or sound and no error message. Doing a RBR fixed the problem.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

325xia said:


> If we already have 0x10b, will it still update our box when/if 0x10b goes National. Thus messing up our Guide for another 24hrs.?


It should not re-download 0x10b if you already have it.


----------



## SockMonkey

I'm sorry if this has already been mentioned, but...

I'm noticing more frequent trick play problems on 0x10B. I know these have existed before (in one form or another), but they seem worse to me now.

1. Pressing << after doing a Skip Back causes another skip back instead of a REW.

2. The 30 second slip seems more jumpy but it is still fast. On 0xFA, the slip was quick but it quickly flipped images on the screen as it moved through the 30 seconds of video. With 0x10B, the slip is not as "Smooth" and shows maybe one or two images during the slip. Sometimes it is like the old Tivo skip because it doesn't appear to show any images during the slip. You'd think that would be good, but it just scares me thinking the HR20 is going to lock up. I actually prefer the quickly changing images.

Also, my issue with not being able to add padding to Autorecoded Keyword Searches still exists. This one is high on *my* list of "Needs to be fixed."

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## jfolliard

TheMoose said:


> OxFA was the last national release (on 11/22), to get 108 or 10b you had to force it during a limited window (that "santa" opened).
> All that will happen if you try to force an update now is it will reload the national release which is OxFA.
> You just need to wait for the new national release that should be happining soon, so shut off the HR20 when your not using it so it can take the update when avalible (whenever that is).


Thanks for the info! You said to turn the unit off when not using it ... I recall that I received the 0xfa upgrade but don't beleive the unit was off at all. Anyway, I wonder why it has to be shut down to receive upgrades?


----------



## aguadulce

I recorded a show via OTA (7-1) and went to view it and received the "Delete Now" prompt with nothing else on the screen and the program not recorded. I have 0x10b and checked the signal strength on the OTA channel in question and it was at 100% about a 1/2 hour later. And I was able to view it "live" soon after the failed recording. First ever failed recording for me. Sounds like others are also seeing this in 10b.

Randy


----------



## Earl Bonovich

jfolliard said:


> Thanks for the info! You said to turn the unit off when not using it ... I recall that I received the 0xfa upgrade but don't beleive the unit was off at all. Anyway, I wonder why it has to be shut down to receive upgrades?


It does not have to be "shut off", to get the update.

Technically the only way to "shut-off" the DVR, is to unplug it.
Putting it in Standby, is probably what you are referring to.

And all that does different is tell the HR20 that you are not using it.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

aguadulce said:


> I recorded a show via OTA (7-1) and went to view it and received the "Delete Now" prompt with nothing else on the screen and the program not recorded. I have 0x10b and checked the signal strength on the OTA channel in question and it was at 100% about a 1/2 hour later. And I was able to view it "live" soon after the failed recording. First ever failed recording for me. Sounds like others are also seeing this in 10b.
> 
> Randy


The bug is not NEW to 0x10b

They are aware of the issue.


----------



## jheda

despite rbr's, i still have a hesitiation/lag time of 1-2 secs before the hr-20 performs a 1x rewind. Furthermore it sometimes only goes back a few seconds. 

Anyone else reporting this bug?


----------



## jfolliard

Earl Bonovich said:


> It does not have to be "shut off", to get the update.
> 
> Technically the only way to "shut-off" the DVR, is to unplug it.
> Putting it in Standby, is probably what you are referring to.
> 
> And all that does different is tell the HR20 that you are not using it.


Does it have to be in standby to be upgraded and how do you put it in standby? I could not find the word "standby" when reviewing the latest tips and Tricks pdf.

Thanks.

Jack


----------



## hasan

jfolliard said:


> Does it have to be in standby to be upgraded and how do you put it in standby? I could not find the word "standby" when reviewing the latest tips and Tricks pdf.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Jack


No...it doesn't...I never turn mine off/put in standby. It DOES have to be idle (no scheduled recording or remote keypad activity) for a period of hours. Since I never watch or schedule a recording after midnight, I don't worry about it.


----------



## Coffey77

SockMonkey said:


> I'm sorry if this has already been mentioned, but...


Sorry, this is WAY off topic but Pepe is hilarious!

"I like my women like I like my coffee... ALOTE!!!! He he he he"

:backtotop


----------



## Bman

0x10b has arrived. Woke up this morning to a circle of blue lights... I live just outside Seattle. I forced the "Santa" download last week and have been enjoying OTA flawlessly since on both of my HR-20's. Hopefully things will continue to just keep getting better. BTW the new "tips & tricks" is very helpful. I couldn't figure out how to delete a season pass without them.

Thanks to all, especially the big bears fan...
Brian


----------



## jfolliard

mine came through last night as well - Portland, Oregon


----------



## mikeny

Just to log:

No audio or video yesterday using stock drive when going to any channels or playing recordings. Restarted unit (with a new external drive) and it's been fine.


----------



## Tom Robertson

Earl,

Can I presume that people with 0x10B can now call CSRs? 

Merry Christmas,
Tom


----------



## Earl Bonovich

tibber said:


> Earl,
> 
> Can I presume that people with 0x10B can now call CSRs?
> 
> Merry Christmas,
> Tom


........ yes, I would guess so
But if you got it via a FORCED update... please try us here first in the forums.


----------



## lbostons

Now that it is being released could I just force the update and get the new software or do I have to wait? I am in Ohio. Thanks, lbostons


----------



## Earl Bonovich

lbostons said:


> Now that it is being released could I just force the update and get the new software or do I have to wait? I am in Ohio. Thanks, lbostons


You still have to wait.
Unless you happen to catch it when it is has been authorized for your box, but hasn't actually pushed to your box yet. (relatively small window)


----------



## lbostons

Thanks Earl for the prompt response!


----------



## luisonline

I have 0x10b and it has been working great haven't had a single problem. This morning I got up to watch some TV and the sound was very sharp almost electronic. I reset the unit through the remote and then reset with the red button, no luck. Unplugged the HDMI, plugged it back in and nothing. I unplugged it from my TV and plugged it back in, nothing. Does anyone know what is happening? I unplugged my HR20 this morning while I am at work and let it cool down, I have no clue what it could be. Last night it was fine, this morning turned it on and thats what I got. Help.

I also thought of downloading the software again but I realized that it would probably go back to 0xfa if I am not on the list for the push, that wouldn't be good. Is this correct Earl? anyone?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

All channels?


----------



## luisonline

Earl Bonovich said:


> All channels?


Yes, I tried OTA channels, HD Channels and SD Channels.

Just happened when I checked this morning and as I am going through the thread I am noticing a lot of the same time frame

(last night was fine woke up this morning...) Did something happen overnight?

Thanks Earl.:grin:


----------



## axpnj

Earl Bonovich said:


> You still have to wait.
> Unless you happen to catch it when it is has been authorized for your box, but hasn't actually pushed to your box yet. (relatively small window)


Have they fixed the network cable lockup isssue with 0x10b? The HR20 hangs on reset when the network cable is plugged in. When I remove the cable and reset it's fine. This started with the Santa download of 0x10b, I had to uplug the network cable to finish the install. Also tried another cable, same problem.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

axpnj said:


> Have they fixed the network cable lockup isssue with 0x10b? The HR20 hangs on reset when the network cable is plugged in. When I remove the cable and reset it's fine. This started with the Santa download of 0x10b, I had to uplug the network cable to finish the install. Also tried another cable, same problem.


The 0x10b that is being rolled out, is the exact same 0x10b that you got last week. So if the problem existed with your setup before that, it will exist after that.

Have you tried with the network connection plugged in...
But NO computer turned (aka, the HR20 has nothing to talk to on the network?)

Granted the HR20 should be able to handle any issues with talking to the Media Servers, but at this point... it is so new, and just about EVERYONE's installation is different (with regards to networks).....


----------



## axpnj

Earl Bonovich said:


> The 0x10b that is being rolled out, is the exact same 0x10b that you got last week. So if the problem existed with your setup before that, it will exist after that.
> 
> Have you tried with the network connection plugged in...
> But NO computer turned (aka, the HR20 has nothing to talk to on the network?)
> 
> Granted the HR20 should be able to handle any issues with talking to the Media Servers, but at this point... it is so new, and just about EVERYONE's installation is different (with regards to networks).....


Thanks, yes I figure it's some bug that has to worked out. Bummer, I'll have to leave the network cable unplugged during updates.

I'll try your suggestion. I have a couple of switches, Tivos and a network camera on the network also. I'll try powering down each one and see what happens. I'll let you know what I find.


----------



## Oldsteve

Earl Bonovich said:


> The 0x10b that is being rolled out, is the exact same 0x10b that you got last week. So if the problem existed with your setup before that, it will exist after that.
> 
> OK, my wife hates me but I took the risk knowing full well it might be buggy. I can't believe that D* is releasing this very buggy version to the unsuspecting public. They must have decided that it would be better to release a buggy version than listen to all of the whiners that didn't get the Santa visit. That said, I have had to do a RBR every day since forcing 0x10b because of freezing. No buttons on remote or HR20 unfreeze the screen when it happens to me. Only a RBR clears it up.


----------



## Vinny

Earl Bonovich said:


> The 0x10b that is being rolled out, is the exact same 0x10b that you got last week. So if the problem existed with your setup before that, it will exist after that.


So are we to assume that no bug fixes or stability issues have been addressed since the forced 0x10b last week or if they have been addressed; will there be another release fairly soon after national release of 10b?


----------



## veryoldschool

Oldsteve said:


> OK, my wife hates me but I took the risk knowing full well it might be buggy. I can't believe that D* is releasing this very buggy version to the unsuspecting public. They must have decided that it would be better to release a buggy version than listen to all of the whiners that didn't get the Santa visit. That said, I have had to do a RBR every day since forcing 0x10b because of freezing. No buttons on remote or HR20 unfreeze the screen when it happens to me. Only a RBR clears it up.


Sounds like a reset everything [from the setup menu] is needed, as I haven't hit the red button [yet].


----------



## Oldsteve

veryoldschool said:


> Oldsteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a reset everything [from the setup menu] is needed, as I haven't hit the red button [yet].
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a different reset than a red button reset?
Click to expand...


----------



## JSlabotsky

I'm nervous about this. 108 is working OK so far.

Some of the issues people are having sound like they could involve problems with file system corruption (bad sectors) or problems with the SATA bus. I find it interesting that one user has problems when using the internal drive, but has no problems when using an eSATA drive. It sounds to me like the "bad" drive might have a corrupt file or a buggy SATA interface, while the "good" drive is giving clean data transfers. It would be interesting to know the brand names and models of the drives in use. Heat could be an issue as well.

Does a "reset everything" format the drive? If so, doing this definitely has the potential to help with stability.


----------



## veryoldschool

Oldsteve said:


> Is that a different reset than a red button reset?


Yes it reformats the drive [so all recordings are gone] AND clears all of the memory in the chips. You will need to re-run setup and enter your zip code [again]. Your software will stay though [good thing]. It is the cleanest "flushing out" I know of.


----------



## Oldsteve

veryoldschool said:


> Yes it reformats the drive [so all recordings are gone] AND clears all of the memory in the chips. You will need to re-run setup and enter your zip code [again]. Your software will stay though [good thing]. It is the cleanest "flushing out" I know of.


Is there a way to save the recorded shows I have on the drive now? I am not networked but can be. I have a USB external drive as well.


----------



## veryoldschool

Oldsteve said:


> Is there a way to save the recorded shows I have on the drive now? I am not networked but can be. I have a USB external drive as well.


Not that I know of. This is the downside to a "reset everything" or a reformat. You will need to watch what you have before as the drive will be empty after.
The copyright "issues" are keeping programs inside the box and there is no way to get programs out of it [yet]. The only way I can think of would be to send them in SD to a VCR.


----------



## ruesch37

I have 2 HR20s and yesterday at two different times on both of the HR20s only the MPEG4 stations would come in. Every other station including the OTAs just had a black screen.

I did the first Santa update for OTA but not the second one. I had to do resets to get the channels back each time.

Anyone else having this problem???

Any thoughts Earl??


----------



## Earl Bonovich

I mentioned it in your other thread;

This is not "new" to 0x10b (excet for the OTA piece).

DirecTV is aware of the issue.

Right now, all I could recommend is a RBR... or unplug the unit for about 5 minutes, and let it restart from a shutdown state.


----------



## veryoldschool

As many may know, when a computer crashes, it leaves bad files on the drive. Many times I've had to scan my PC to repair the drive just to get it to work again.
When the HR freezes or reboots, it is the same thing. As much as it is a pain [loss of programs] to reformat the drive, it may be needed to clean the computed files.
Talking to D* about which to do: reset everything or reformat [from the front panel], they said the reformat was for when the system would hang at the startup screen [welcome to DirecTV] and the reset everything would clear more [than just the drive]. I've done both & if I can get to the setup menu to reset everything, that's what I would do. 
Now others may know more and will be glad to hear their thoughts.
Since I have "completely flushed out" my system, I've haven't had problems [maybe one bad recording before this upgrade] and unplugged my system after the upgrade just to give it a clean start.
I hope this helps those that aren't having the same "good luck" I'm having with mine.


----------



## Doug Brott

Oldsteve said:


> OK, my wife hates me but I took the risk knowing full well it might be buggy. I can't believe that D* is releasing this very buggy version to the unsuspecting public. They must have decided that it would be better to release a buggy version than listen to all of the whiners that didn't get the Santa visit. That said, I have had to do a RBR every day since forcing 0x10b because of freezing. No buttons on remote or HR20 unfreeze the screen when it happens to me. Only a RBR clears it up.


Are you experiencing the Black Screen Lockup? If so, maybe you can change the channel to a non-OTA channel. My (unsubstantiated) theory is that the channel you are viewing goes away and the HR20 gets into some kind of uncontrollable loop trying to restore a non-existent channel.


----------



## veryoldschool

brott said:


> Are you experiencing the Black Screen Lockup? If so, maybe you can change the channel to a non-OTA channel. My (unsubstantiated) theory is that the channel you are viewing goes away and the HR20 gets into some kind of uncontrollable loop trying to restore a non-existent channel.


I like your thinking, but wouldn't the acquiring signal pop-up be there? As I have only weak signals this pop-up is very annoying as the signal comes and goes.


----------



## islesfan

Earl Bonovich said:


> Issue Tracker


10b is still canceling future recordings. I set it to record all of the Islanders games this week on NHL Center Ice, and it dumped them all again. They are listed in History as "canceled" with no explanation given. I just accessed the history as usual and selected record again on each game.


----------



## Doug Brott

veryoldschool said:


> I like your thinking, but wouldn't the acquiring signal pop-up be there? As I have only weak signals this pop-up is very annoying as the signal comes and goes.


I don't think that the Satellite (or OTA) signal is going away per-se. I do think that the existence of a particular channel is going away. It doesn't seem to be able to "fix" itself even if the channel comes back though.

It's just a theory, based on my observation and the observation of others. If there were more empirical evidence, then we could be more certain.


----------



## veryoldschool

brott said:


> I don't think that the Satellite (or OTA) signal is going away per-se. I do think that the existence of a particular channel is going away. It doesn't seem to be able to "fix" itself even if the channel comes back though.
> It's just a theory, based on my observation and the observation of others. If there were more empirical evidence, then we could be more certain.


I would add "my thinking" to this with a time [old software] where it "didn't complete" the tunning command. I was watching live, recording another and it came time for a second recording. The prompt came up asking to change channels to record. I said OK, and the video froze. From what it looked like to me the change channel command was sent, the tuner didn't complete the task, and the unit was unresponsive until RBR.


----------



## nevetsgne

Earl,

Are we not keeping track of issues at the begining of the thread anymore?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

nevetsgne said:


> Earl,
> 
> Are we not keeping track of issues at the begining of the thread anymore?


"Yes"... but... 
I have slacked on it a bit...

However, even without those links, DirecTV does follow each post in this thread.


----------



## hjones4841

Earl: I had my first ever shortened recording (actually playback) last night since getting the HR20 in September. I am running 0x10 Bravo version. It was on NCIS from MPEG4 local that recorded last week under OxFA. I watched it last week and it was fine. Played it back again last night and only the first 14 minutes were there. Very strange.


----------



## inkahauts

Since I first installed my HR20 in September, I have not been able to pad the record times of any auto records. I currently have 10b, so I know its still not fixed in the latest release. The box will allow me to go in and update an auto record to say that it will pad, but if I go back in to check it, it has reverted back to say that it will end on time. Does anyone else have this problem? Also, when using a keyword search to set up an autorecord, the unit still records shows on channels I don't get. It gets fustrating when it trys to record a Lakers game on the sports channel that I don't recieve and I miss the game!


----------



## Earl Bonovich

The switch has been flipped on 0x10b

It is officially the current National Release.
By tomorrow morning, you all should have 0x10b on your HR20's.


----------



## hdfan01

Earl Bonovich said:


> The switch has been flipped on 0x10b
> 
> It is officially the current National Release.
> By tomorrow morning, you all should have 0x10b on your HR20's.


Boy, 23 min since you posted, and I'm the first to respond????? I hope 10b is as good as 108. I have had great luck with it. Well, I'm just happy that everyowho wants OTA can now have it. Thanks for all you've done Earl.


----------



## baimo

great newas for those tgat missed the window. merry xmas


----------



## jamieh1

Earl, 
Is directv going to notify HR20 useres that the antenna option is now available?
There are lots of people that probally dont have a clue.


----------



## KSteiner

Thanks Earl for the good news!!!


----------



## Dusty

I just got back from a business trip and found both my HR20s were updated to 0x10B last night. I only used it for two hours so far but I was very happy with the release. I believe the trick play never worked better for me. The picture was smooth and the buttons were responsive.

I set up my indoor antenna for 0x108 release but I found I lost a few channels after 0x10B. I had to readjust the antenna and I got all channels back with even better signal strength.

No problem so far. Looking forward to the holidays so I can work on connecting HR20 to my network.

I wish the photo and music playing can be a little easier. I have a network drive that is always on, but my computer is not. It would be nice if HR20 can mount a network drive and just play the files from it.


----------



## FastEddie

So far since 0x10b has installed I have suffered at least 7 random reboots. I don't mind if it's late a night and I'm not watching (other than the guide missing), but when it's in the middle of recording something or I'm watching. Has anybody else been having the same problem.


----------



## veryoldschool

I've had my unit for six weeks. Downloaded 010B last Friday. OTA setup but not the network. No problems until tonight. Disk usage is more than has been before at about 70% free. Set to record Jay Leno on SAT MPEG-4. During this I was watching the recording. The show had 7 min. left to record of the 1:05 show & I was only 30 min. into the recorded program. I had jumped through a few commercials and was back watching for about 5 min. Bang, system crash & reboot. This is the first time this unit has done this.
What's different: this version of software & more programs stored on the drive than I normally have had. 
I think it's the software as the hardware has been working well with only a couple [one each] of freezes & un-watchable programs since I got it, but never a crash or un-commanded reset [reboot]. Temp after reboot was 126 degrees as normal [for it].:blackeye:


----------



## veryoldschool

FastEddie said:


> So far since 0x10b has installed I have suffered at least 7 random reboots. I don't mind if it's late a night and I'm not watching (other than the guide missing), but when it's in the middle of recording something or I'm watching. Has anybody else been having the same problem.


As of tonight, Yes.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

I think in general, for the 10B release (that I got via santa a bit early), it may be prudent to do a reboot once you have fully received this reelase, to make sure there are no lingering things in the HR20 from the update. In the brief few days I've recorded with 10B, all recordings of OTA HD programming, as well as regular HD and SD programming have worked without a hitch. I still continue to be able to fully view recordings going back as far as 2 months under previous releases without any troubles. I can remember that when I originally got my OTA setup a few years ago, it took some "adjusting" to get the optimum signal strengths and stable reception. Since then, to problems.

My guess is the primary remaining hiccups for anyone (if any) will range around people's OTA antenna setups, configuration,or signal strengths (in some cases causing lockups or reboots) and maybe still some HDMI issues with certain brands/models. After reviewing the most recent 100 or so posts on the 10B release and any issues, it appears that 80% fall into one of these 2 categories.


----------



## 911medic

Strange... I d/l'd 0x10b last Friday night (santa), and today I come down and my ring of LEDs is at full brightness, as though it's rebooted. I check the software version and it still says 0x10b was installed last Friday (not last night). Either my HR20 rebooted while in standby last night for some reason, or it re-d/l'd the software but didn't change the install date in the system info page.
If it had re-installed 0x10b, would I have had to set up my OTA stuff again?


----------



## hasan

Earl Bonovich said:


> It should not re-download 0x10b if you already have it.


It did not...it did reboot and I assume, try...because I found my blue circle of LEDs on full this morning. When I checked the firmware date, however, it showed last Friday, which is when I got 0x10b.


----------



## hasan

911medic said:


> Strange... I d/l'd 0x10b last Friday night (santa), and today I come down and my ring of LEDs is at full brightness, as though it's rebooted. I check the software version and it still says 0x10b was installed last Friday (not last night). Either my HR20 rebooted while in standby last night for some reason, or it re-d/l'd the software but didn't change the install date in the system info page.
> If it had re-installed 0x10b, would I have had to set up my OTA stuff again?


Mine did exactly the same thing, and NO you don't have to set OTA up again.


----------



## wsreed

Mine up dated at 445AM.... all seems great. OTA seems much better than my old Dishnet 9000.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I got my replacement HR20 last night and setup was slick and quick. The unit came pre-loaded with version 0xBE (ugh) but I made short work of that before setting up any preferences. 

I reported this issue initially with 0x104 and it is still there:

When editing a custom favorites list, neither the channel up (page up) nor up arrow will take you back to a previous number. The list scrolls but the end result is you are on the same screen. 

This is the same result I had with the first HR20 with 0x104 and 0x108; I didn't have 0x10B long enough to test it.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

This is an ongoing issue as well. 

If you go into setup and choose native mode on, then off, without exiting, the resolution changes to 480p even though I don't have that set as an available resolution. 

Pushing the format button returns the resolution to 1080i (which is the only res I use) and the unit functions normally after that. 

I believe this is an HDMI issue but am unable to test it with component in my setup.


----------



## tstarn

lamontcranston said:


> I got my replacement HR20 last night and setup was slick and quick. The unit came pre-loaded with version 0xBE (ugh) but I made short work of that before setting up any preferences.
> 
> I reported this issue initially with 0x104 and it is still there:
> 
> When editing a custom favorites list, neither the channel up (page up) nor up arrow will take you back to a previous number. The list scrolls but the end result is you are on the same screen.
> 
> This is the same result I had with the first HR20 with 0x104 and 0x108; I didn't have 0x10B long enough to test it.


Same thing is happening here, with 10B. Just noticed it when I went to edit my Faves.


----------



## Herdfan

This may be a known issue, and if so: Sorry!

Last night I was watching a recorded program. Since I didn't finish it, I hit the EXIT button to return to LiveTV. The Live program was the Bowl game on 72. I had no trickplay functions. I couldn't pause, FF, RW or anything.

I went back to my recorded program and could trickplay just fine. Back to Live and still nothing. Changing the channel restored my trickplay.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Favs editing, is a known issue with the system.


----------



## somguy

I just received the new 0x10B software update and I had some minor questions:

BTW...I got the update by pulling the plug out, waiting 1 minute and putting it back in...an hour and a half later I got the update. Just some FYI since it has not yet been Nationally released yet!!

1. In my user guide it states that you can record up to three shows at once ( 2 via satellite and 1 via ATSC ). Does anyone have a user guide that states this too? I bought my unit in September 2006 and this info. is on page 19.

2. Now that we have this new Network/Internet feature, does anyone know if you can connect a Westell Wirespeeed DSL to the HR20 or does one must have a router?

3. Are other people experiencing better OTA reeception and/or more OTA channels that come in on an H20 or other units better than the HR20?

4. Does anyone have any info. as to why The Office of the President's phone number has been disconnected and if there is another phone number to reach them at?

All of your input is greatly appreciated and Happy Holidays to all of you!!


----------



## Earl Bonovich

#1) All the user guides say this... It is "an incorrect" statement in the manual.
#2) You can direct connect it to a DSL modem (since most of them are routers any way now adays), but right now... the only features enabled are home networking options.... so if you don't have your PC also connected to that same "router"/DSl modem... there really is no benefit right now.
#3) Yes and no... there are people that report better, worse, same, ect... each market/area is different
#4) Abuse of the direct phone numbers, has caused them all to be changed. You can now only call the main number, and go through the "tiers" unless one of those tiers gives you an expiring pin number, to directly dial another department.


----------



## skeller05

Just because I received the 10b update @ 4:45am... is it too soon to start whining for dual live buffers? How about Ethernet connectivity?

Hey, don't yell at me ... it's a "what have you done for me lately" world ... I just live in it. 

Good job, D*.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

skeller05 said:


> Just because I received the 10b update @ 4:45am... is it too soon to start whining for dual live buffers? How about Ethernet connectivity?
> 
> Hey, don't yell at me ... it's a "what have you done for me lately" world ... I just live in it.
> 
> Good job, D*.


0x10b already has Ethernet connectivity...

And you are about a week late on the whining for DLB

:welcome_s to DBSTalk


----------



## Vinny

As much as I liked the Dual Live Buffers (DLB) in the HR10; I'm finding that I'm missing them less and less with the HR20. However, I am sure that I will use them when and if the HR20 is upgraded with DLB's.


----------



## Gmaxx

Just figured I'd post my first issue with 10b. I got the software via Santa on Friday night. I watched Monday Night Football on ESPN HD on channel 73 and went to bed after it was over. I leave the receiver on all the time and when I woke up Tuesday the receiver was still tuned to channel 73 and showing Sportcenter but was unresponsive. The HR20 would not respond to the remote or the front panel commands. A RBR was needed and fixed the problem. Anyone else have this happen?

JP


----------



## spolaski

When I got home from work yesterday, I noticed that the HR20 was actually doing a manual recording I had set up last month (but that had never recorded once). A quick look at the info page lo and behold that 0x10b had downloaded early Tuesday morning!

Anxious to see whether the internet stuff worked, I connected a network cable to my router and went through the quick networking setup. No problem with the HR20 finding my network. I don't have a Viiv Pc, mine has an AMD processor but does run Windows Media Center Edition. I downloaded Windows media player 11 and the share over network wizard had no problem finding and serving up pictures and music to the HR20.

I've got to say I'm pretty excited about all this. Although I've only had a short amount of time to tinker with it - being able to serve up music and family photos is really a cool feature! 

My previous gripes were:

1) Caller ID didn't work --- fixed!
2) Manual recordings didn't record --- fixed!
3) Stability --- so far, so good

I haven't tried OTA yet (the only station I'd want to get is the local PBS so it's far from a killer app for me). But given they've fixed my gripes and added the networking features I've got to say that I'm very satisfied with the HR20 right now.


----------



## Ed Campbell

Earl Bonovich said:


> #2) You can direct connect it to a DSL modem (since most of them are routers any way now adays), but right now... the only features enabled are home networking options.... so if you don't have your PC also connected to that same "router"/DSl modem... there really is no benefit right now.


I haven't lurched into experimenting with the ethernet port, yet -- but, I wonder -- if I did make this connection, can I then hack things around to running my browser onscreen > web surfing?

I've done this in the past > my TV supports a computer/DVI hookup and my Macs all support TV DVI in addition to monitor versions. I've been figuring on waiting for Apple's iTV -- but, could get tempted, now, to dash to the neighborhood Big Box for a wireless bridge if this was possible and simple.


----------



## spolaski

Ed Campbell said:


> I haven't lurched into experimenting with the ethernet port, yet -- but, I wonder -- if I did make this connection, can I then hack things around to running my browser onscreen > web surfing?
> 
> I've done this in the past > my TV supports a computer/DVI hookup and my Macs all support TV DVI in addition to monitor versions. I've been figuring on waiting for Apple's iTV -- but, could get tempted, now, to dash to the neighborhood Big Box for a wireless bridge if this was possible and simple.


I don't know - but right now the only things you are able to access is photos, music, (and maybe video files - It's an option but I didn't have anything on my drive to try it with yet) that are served up by some other software (such as WMP11 or Twonkyvision). You access them through a new option in the menu screen "Music & Photos".

Being a cranky geek and all you may be clever enough to figure out a way to trick the HR20 into thinking that the web pages are photos or something. But given that the HR20 _is_ checking for an internet connection (despite only doing locally networked things right now) hints to me that this may be a future functionality. Just guessing, of course.


----------



## veryoldschool

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I think in general, for the 10B release (that I got via santa a bit early), it may be prudent to do a reboot once you have fully received this reelase, to make sure there are no lingering things in the HR20 from the update.
> My guess is the primary remaining hiccups for anyone (if any) will range around people's OTA antenna setups, configuration,or signal strengths (in some cases causing lockups or reboots) and maybe still some HDMI issues with certain brands/models. After reviewing the most recent 100 or so posts on the 10B release and any issues, it appears that 80% fall into one of these 2 categories.


I must be in the 20%. I unplugged my unit after Santa Friday. Have had no problems except for the weak OTA tuner, BUT last night had a crash for no good reason while watching my local MPEG-4 channel. This definitely doesn't fall within your "80%". Can I go back to testing 0x108, Santa? Please.... I'll be a good boy... I promise.


----------



## Doug Brott

Gmaxx said:


> Just figured I'd post my first issue with 10b. I got the software via Santa on Friday night. I watched Monday Night Football on ESPN HD on channel 73 and went to bed after it was over. I leave the receiver on all the time and when I woke up Tuesday the receiver was still tuned to channel 73 and showing Sportcenter but was unresponsive. The HR20 would not respond to the remote or the front panel commands. A RBR was needed and fixed the problem. Anyone else have this happen?
> 
> JP


This is the Black Screen Lockup bug. Some folks have reported getting hit after leaving it tuned to ESPNHD. Many have reported problems after leaving it tuned to an OTA station and I had a problem after leaving it tuned to a Sunday Ticket channel. Maybe it only happens when tuned to an MPEG-2 HD broadcast??

Earl,

While I'm sure DirecTV is aware of this problem, maybe it's time to put the Black Screen Lockup bug up on the issue post. Hopefully they have already narrowed down the problem in their lab since all we can do is hypothesize.


----------



## jimbo713

10b here! And I'm just reporting the "KEEP"/"DELETE" issue (reported already?) when presing play for the first try to playback David Letterman last night (12/19) from My Playlist.


----------



## DishDog

We have our MacBook Pro connected to the TV (RGB/VGA Video Port and Audio using the TV's PC In port). 

The MBP in on a wireless network and we have a wireless mouse and keyboard as well.

The MBP came with a DVI/VGA adaptor so all I had to to was plug it in, start it up and change the monitor setting to Mirroring.

So now we have internet, iTunes and iPhoto on the living room TV.


----------



## mtnagel

Here's a list of the bugs that I still have with 10b. Note that none are earth shattering, but these should get fixed when possible.

*Position when caught up to live in a recording is not maintained when you switch to another recording and then come back to the first recording *
- Start watching a recording and catch up to live and hit PAUSE. Immediately hit LIST and start watching something else and come back to the first recording and it will start you back at the beginning, not where you paused it.

*Parental Control Bugs*
- _Title isn't blocked in the header when you have a group_ - For example, I have 3 Nip/Tucks recorded and it says "Blocked Title" for the group listing and for each of the shows when you expand the group. But, if you highlight the group listing (that says "Blocked Title"), in the header at the top of the screen, it says the actual name.
- _Padding issue_ - When watching a show that should be blocked that you padded, when you get to the end of the original show time (before padding would start), it prompts for you password again. Note, this was tested on a show that was recorded under 108. I will record another to test today.
- "_Blocked Title_" - Since no one has said it's supposed to be like this, I will assume this is a bug unless someone tells me different. Only TV-MA things show up as "Blocked Title" no matter what your settings are. For example, R rated movies are blocked, but don't show up as "Blocked Title". I actually like the way it does this, but I'd like some confirmation (from Earl) that this is how it's supposed to work.

*Jump to live doesn't really jump to live*
- Pretty self-explanatory, but when you hold down the ADVANCE button for 3 seconds, it doesn't jump to live, but a minute or so behind.

*Jump to tick doesn't really jump to tick*
- Again, self-explanatory, but when you hold down the FFWD button for 3 seconds, it doesn't really jump to the next tick. For example, when jumping to the 15 minute tick, it only goes to 14 minutes.

ETA: *Pinky still lives!*


----------



## mtnagel

*"Super Zoom" *appears to be FIXED, but it seems to come and go and it was tested on a recording from under 108, so I don't know for sure.
- For information, I posted about it here. When using the 480p crop mode, sometimes it will "zoom" in too much. But if I press play, sometimes that will fix it and it will zoom out more. Sometimes I can even toggle it back and forth by using the play button and it will go from how it should to be zoomed in.


----------



## veryoldschool

DishDog said:


> We have our MacBook Pro connected to the TV (RGB/VGA Video Port and Audio using the TV's PC In port).
> The MBP in on a wireless network and we have a wireless mouse and keyboard as well.
> The MBP came with a DVI/VGA adapter so all I had to to was plug it in, start it up and change the monitor setting to Mirroring.
> So now we have internet, iTunes and iPhoto on the living room TV.


This was why with my Media Center PC connected to my TV, I haven't gone through the HR-20 network setup [or wondered why someone wanted to], BUT I'm sure there are users that don't have a computer connected to the TV and so this feature would be useful to them. IMO


----------



## wakajawaka

mtnagel said:


> *Jump to tick doesn't really jump to tick*
> - Again, self-explanatory, but when you hold down the FFWD button for 3 seconds, it doesn't really jump to the next tick. For example, when jumping to the 15 minute tick, it only goes to 14 minutes.


For me it's actually 14 minutes and about 58 seconds, close enough in my book.


----------



## mtnagel

wakajawaka said:


> For me it's actually 14 minutes and about 58 seconds, close enough in my book.


Well, I never actually tested it before, but the line looked pretty far from the actual tick mark, but in my test, it's actually about 15 seconds before it hits the amount that should be at the tick, but it still doesn't look like it's on the tick when it hits that number.

For example, I hit the jump to tick and it said 0:14. I started timing. I kept hitting play to see the progress bar and it took roughly 15 seconds before it said 0:15 minutes. But the line wasn't really on the tick. Maybe it was touching it. Hard to tell.

Nonetheless, I think the skip to tick should at least go to exactly 15 minutes if that's the tick you are going to.


----------



## wakajawaka

mtnagel said:


> Well, I never actually tested it before, but the line looked pretty far from the actual tick mark, but in my test, it's actually about 15 seconds before it hits the amount that should be at the tick, but it still doesn't look like it's on the tick when it hits that number.
> 
> For example, I hit the jump to tick and it said 0:14. I started timing. I kept hitting play to see the progress bar and it took roughly 15 seconds before it said 0:15 minutes. But the line wasn't really on the tick. Maybe it was touching it. Hard to tell.
> 
> Nonetheless, I think the skip to tick should at least go to exactly 15 minutes if that's the tick you are going to.


Agreed, doesn't seem like it should be that difficult to fix.


----------



## mtnagel

wakajawaka said:


> Agreed, doesn't seem like it should be that difficult to fix.


It is weird that ours are different though


----------



## wakajawaka

mtnagel said:


> It is weird that ours are different though


Well, I haven't actually timed mine, I'm going from a gut feel, but it sure does feel faster than 15 seconds. I'll check it out tonight.


----------



## veryoldschool

I don't seem to be the only user that had a reboot last night.
I wonder if: the national release caused my unit to start [try] to update itself.
My thinking: The unit received the update command, rebooted, found no new software, and just finished the reset. This would "explain" what I saw & also account for the other posting of the same "problem".


----------



## bobojay

veryoldschool said:


> I don't seem to be the only user that had a reboot last night.
> I wonder if: the national release caused my unit to start [try] to update itself.
> My thinking: The unit received the update command, rebooted, found no new software, and just finished the reset. This would "explain" what I saw & also account for the other posting of the same "problem".


Ditto here....


----------



## HD AV

Earl,
Couldn't find how to start new thread so I'll post here. I noticed this while recording a program OTA. I went into the guide and when I scroll up or down, just as the scroll stops, it causes a 1 to 2 second drop-out in the audio. I was able to repeat this every time I went into the guide and paged up or down. I also noticed pixelation in the preview window. Don't know if others have had similar occurrences. Will try a RBR tonight after work to see if it stops the problem. I just got the update and was testing it while home at lunch.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

HD AV said:


> Earl,
> Couldn't find how to start new thread so I'll post here. I noticed this while recording a program OTA. I went into the guide and when I scroll up or down, just as the scroll stops, it causes a 1 to 2 second drop-out in the audio. I was able to repeat this every time I went into the guide and paged up or down. I also noticed pixelation in the preview window. Don't know if others have had similar occurrences. Will try a RBR tonight after work to see if it stops the problem. I just got the update and was testing it while home at lunch.


 That issue has been reported by some others...
Thanks for the update.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

veryoldschool said:


> I don't seem to be the only user that had a reboot last night.
> I wonder if: the national release caused my unit to start [try] to update itself.
> My thinking: The unit received the update command, rebooted, found no new software, and just finished the reset. This would "explain" what I saw & also account for the other posting of the same "problem".


I believe you have stated the way the updated occured. In my case, I already had 10B (via Santa), and my unit did the same thing, as others have reported too. That would mean the guides are in "rebuild mode" during the 24-hour window.


----------



## bret4

I have a strange problem. I recorded 2 showings of Law and Criminal intent on one day and one showing on the next day. These are on USA 242 at 6:00 and 7:00 EST. All three shows didn't have any sound. They have a good picture and play fine but no sound at all. I have recorded other shows and have no problem on the same days. These are not in HD.

Okay, This one was my fault. What the problem was, was that I had the unit set for Spanish audio on the USA channel. There was no Spanish second audio being sent with those programs. This made it seem like there was no audio. When I switched to English audio I got my sound back. That's what you get for messing with settings just for fun.:bad_nono: !rolling


----------



## LameLefty

bret4 said:


> I have a strange problem. I recorded 2 showings of Law and Criminal intent on one day and one showing on the next day. These are on USA 242 at 6:00 and 7:00 EST. All three shows didn't have any sound. They have a good picture and play fine but no sound at all. I have recorded other shows and have no problem on the same days. These are not in HD.


I had that issue one day under 0xE3 with several episodes of the X-Files on TNT HD. I think it's a network and/or D* issue, not one specifically with the HR20.


----------



## diggumsmax

Native mode does not work correctly for OTA. When I change between ESPN and ESPN2 which are both broadcast in 720p it does not have to resynch. When I was switching between ABC and FOX last night (both were 720p) It had to resynch. It is only the OTA locals that do this. Native mode works correctly for DTV channels.


----------



## philconners

mtnagel said:


> *"Super Zoom" *appears to be FIXED, but it seems to come and go and it was tested on a recording from under 108, so I don't know for sure.
> - For information, I posted about it here. When using the 480p crop mode, sometimes it will "zoom" in too much. But if I press play, sometimes that will fix it and it will zoom out more. Sometimes I can even toggle it back and forth by using the play button and it will go from how it should to be zoomed in.


I still have this issue with live tv - I haven't tried it on recorded shows. So this remains to be fixed (not sure if it had been identified as an official bug). I am having it in 1080 crop (native off), but I had it with Native on as well. Also, have it via component and HDMI.


----------



## HDNut

Earl Bonovich said:


> 0x10b already has Ethernet connectivity...
> 
> And you are about a week late on the whining for DLB
> 
> :welcome_s to DBSTalk


Earl, what can we do with the Ethernet connectivity? Do we have a thread on that? Thanks! Happy Holydays and a Happy New Year!!!!!


----------



## Earl Bonovich

HDNut said:


> Earl, what can we do with the Ethernet connectivity? Do we have a thread on that? Thanks! Happy Holydays and a Happy New Year!!!!!


All sorts of threads on it already.

Check out any of the ones talking about Network Setup, ViiV and so on.

See this thread as a starting point:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=72947


----------



## HDNut

Earl Bonovich said:


> All sorts of threads on it already.
> 
> Check out any of the ones talking about Network Setup, ViiV and so on.


WOW!!!!!!!!!! That was super fast repplying! Thanks: will check it out!


----------



## veryoldschool

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I believe you have stated the way the updated occurred. In my case, I already had 10B (via Santa), and my unit did the same thing, as others have reported too. That would mean the guides are in "rebuild mode" during the 24-hour window.


Thanks, as this makes me feel better about this release. I know D* wouldn't have been any help. I had 010B from Santa too, but I bet D* "had problems" with my Santa download that started the reboot.
Hopefully this will be the only time [until the next beta trial & then national release].


----------



## Brantel

Pre 10b (FA)

My wife calls me at work and says "I tried to play Mickey Mouse Playhouse for the kids and it keeps asking me if I want to delete the recording." I tried to duplicate this when I got home and they played fine.

Post 10B

I ask my wife if she tried the DVR today and she said: "I tried to play Mickey Mouse Playhouse for the kids and it keeps asking me if I want to delete the recording. That thing is a piece of Crap!"

I assured her it was not a piece of crap but she is not convinced.

Anywho... Was 10B suppose to eraticate this problem? If so, should I delete all pre 10B (FA) recordings in an effort to get rid of possible corrupted recordings? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## veryoldschool

Brantel said:


> Pre 10b (FA) My wife calls me at work and says "I tried to play Mickey Mouse Playhouse for the kids and it keeps asking me if I want to delete the recording." I tried to duplicate this when I got home and they played fine.
> Post 10B
> I ask my wife if she tried the DVR today and she said: "I tried to play Mickey Mouse Playhouse for the kids and it keeps asking me if I want to delete the recording. That thing is a piece of Crap!"
> I assured her it was not a piece of crap but she is not convinced.
> Anywho... Was 10B suppose to eraticate this problem? If so, should I delete all pre 10B (FA) recordings in an effort to get rid of possible corrupted recordings?
> Thanks in advance!


I'm not sure it's wise to ever disagree with her.
The problem with the "delete" message showing before watching the program seems to still be around. Try a red button reset. Then see if Mickey will play. If the delete message shows, say no and see if it will then [play]. If not then "she's" [you're] out of luck. If you still have problems [after the RBR], go to setup and do a "reset everything" or reformat the drive. BUT remember you will lose all recordings doing this. It should give you a "clean start" with the new software.


----------



## ram4784

jimbo713 said:


> 10b here! And I'm just reporting the "KEEP"/"DELETE" issue (reported already?) when presing play for the first try to playback David Letterman last night (12/19) from My Playlist.


I had the same problem with the keep/delete issue with Letterman (mpeg4) last night and with the manaul recording of Stewart/Colbert (mpeg2) at midnight. Possible trouble may have started when the box tried to record two shows that were on PBS OTA that was off the air for technical reasons (both of these came up with black screen/no trick play). Santa gave me 10b last Friday.


----------



## Intex

If wives were responsible for DirecTV purchases, they would be out of business by now! I don't mind being a beta tester for the HR20, but do I have to pay for 5 DVR's in the meantime? Has anyone tried to get a rebate yet?


----------



## btmoore

veryoldschool said:


> I'm not sure it's wise to ever disagree with her.
> The problem with the "delete" message showing before watching the program seems to still be around. Try a red button reset. Then see if Mickey will play. If the delete message shows, say no and see if it will then [play]. If not then "she's" [you're] out of luck. If you still have problems [after the RBR], go to setup and do a "reset everything" or reformat the drive. BUT remember you will lose all recordings doing this. It should give you a "clean start" with the new software.


Or you can just join my HR20 Anonymous program. Here are the 12 Steps.


We admitted we were powerless over our HR20-that our lives had become unmanageable. 
Came to believe that a code release cycle could restore us to sanity. 
Made a decision to turn our will and our lives over to the care of DirecTV. 
Made a searching and fearless moral inventory of our HD equipment. 
Admitted to the HR20, to ourselves, and to another human being the exact nature of our wrongs caused us by DirecTV coding defects. 
Were entirely ready to have DirecTV remove all these defects of code. 
Humbly asked DirecTV to remove the HR20 shortcomings. 
Made a list of all persons we had harmed after having your HR20 crash and lose recordings, and became willing to make amends to them all.
Made direct amends to such people wherever possible, except when to do so would injure them or others. 
Continued to take personal inventory and when we were wronged by statements of improved stability in release notes. 
Sought through phone calls and meditation to improve our conscious contact with DirecTV as we understood Him, praying only for knowledge and power to carry out fixes to the HR20. 
Having had a spiritual awakening as the result of these steps, we tried to carry this message to other HR20 owners, and to practice these principles in all our affairs.


----------



## gusbuf

I am very very frustrated. I get new update. Run OTA setup. All local channels show up in guide. However, when it comes time to tune in a station, I get message 771. My signal meters are at 0% strength for both tuners. I had previously had my OTA hooked up to the tuner on my Sony KDS60A2000, and the picture on every HD station was amazing. I am about 25 miles from tower with absolutely no obstruction. I have a Terrestrial Digital DB4 antenna on my roof. Why won't my HR20 tuner find the signals? I have red buton reset three times, redone the OTA setup three times, and still same result. Anyone else in my DMA (Buffalo, NY) have this problem? I am in Williamsville, 14221 zip code. I would love any and all suggestions to solve this problem. Thanks!


----------



## purpledave

btmoore said:


> Or you can just join my HR20 Anonymous program. Here are the 12 Steps.
> 
> 
> We admitted we were powerless over our HR20-that our lives had become unmanageable.
> Came to believe that a code release cycle could restore us to sanity.
> Made a decision to turn our will and our lives over to the care of DirecTV.
> Made a searching and fearless moral inventory of our HD equipment.
> Admitted to the HR20, to ourselves, and to another human being the exact nature of our wrongs caused us by DirecTV coding defects.
> Were entirely ready to have DirecTV remove all these defects of code.
> Humbly asked DirecTV to remove the HR20 shortcomings.
> Made a list of all persons we had harmed after having your HR20 crash and lose recordings, and became willing to make amends to them all.
> Made direct amends to such people wherever possible, except when to do so would injure them or others.
> Continued to take personal inventory and when we were wronged by statements of improved stability in release notes.
> Sought through phone calls and meditation to improve our conscious contact with DirecTV as we understood Him, praying only for knowledge and power to carry out fixes to the HR20.
> Having had a spiritual awakening as the result of these steps, we tried to carry this message to other HR20 owners, and to practice these principles in all our affairs.


In agreement, I thought about going out and getting drunk:grin: :goofygrin


----------



## ruthiesea

I woke up this morning and the sun was shining and the birds were singing. All was right with the world. I found out why when I turned on my HR-20. I had finally received the 0x10b update!:lol: 

So far everything is working fine.


----------



## jostanton

In Las Vegas, NV, our NBC HD OTA is channel 3-1, frequency channel 2. Normally, I would get a good signal of about 85% on my old 10-250, and 100% on my TV's DT tuner. On both of my HR20s, I get no signal at all for this channel, even though it appears in the guide data. All the rest of the local DT stations have 100% signal and no issues (including sub-channels). I use an outdoor VHF/UHF antenna (with a clear line of sight to transmitters about 15 miles away) in the attic. Anyone else in this market experiencing the same problem?


----------



## chewwy420

Earl, 
What does it mean when the record light comes on and is RED instead of the yellow. Does it every so often.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Nothing; Just that it didn't initilize the light properly


----------



## chewwy420

Sorry maybe I wasn't clear, It comes on when nothing is recording for about 5-10 seconds then turns off.


----------



## Groundhog45

gusbuf said:


> I am very very frustrated. I get new update. Run OTA setup. All local channels show up in guide. However, when it comes time to tune in a station, I get message 771. My signal meters are at 0% strength for both tuners. I had previously had my OTA hooked up to the tuner on my Sony KDS60A2000, and the picture on every HD station was amazing. I am about 25 miles from tower with absolutely no obstruction. I have a Terrestrial Digital DB4 antenna on my roof. Why won't my HR20 tuner find the signals? I have red buton reset three times, redone the OTA setup three times, and still same result. Anyone else in my DMA (Buffalo, NY) have this problem? I am in Williamsville, 14221 zip code. I would love any and all suggestions to solve this problem. Thanks!


When you ran the OTA setup, did you enter the zip code or just take the default? I found that I needed to enter the numbers for the setup to run correctly. Just a thought.

GH


----------



## dafreeds

I am at the Friddin end of my rope (the same rope my wife wants to wrap around my neck)

OK, since 10B, nothing but nightmares.

This morning, went to turn on box and nothing. Did RBR and eventually DVR started up. LOST ALL PROGRAMS, SERIES LINKS, CHANNEL FAVORITES, EVERYTHING!

OK, pissed Yes, but I can move on. Now, tonight went to pause TV and none of the trick play buttons are working. Trying to do RBR again and it doesn't seem to be getting too far. Been on the Acquiring 1 of 2 screen for some time.

Anyone else out there seeing similar problems???


----------



## nevetsgne

Pinky is alive and well!!!!

Just incase no one else posted it.


----------



## somguy

Earl Bonovich said:


> #1) All the user guides say this... It is "an incorrect" statement in the manual.
> #2) You can direct connect it to a DSL modem (since most of them are routers any way now adays), but right now... the only features enabled are home networking options.... so if you don't have your PC also connected to that same "router"/DSl modem... there really is no benefit right now.


The manuals may be incorrect, but does this mean that D* can get away with it? Doe sthis not mean that they promised something that they cannot deliver? Does this not also mean that this is false advertisement? I believe that something needs to be done about this, but what remains to be seen.

I believe that I just have a DSL box, I have had it from BellSOuth for the last 3-4 years or so. I also don't believe that I have the capability of connecting an extra Ethernet cable to the HR20,...I just have the one port that goes to my pc. I was thinking of disconnecting it from my pc and connecting it to my HR20 but now I see no point in doing so until maybe that one day that we can get a straight Internet Connection to the HR20 without a pc needed!!

Thanks for your replies and any more input would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## houskamp

somguy said:


> The manuals may be incorrect, but does this mean that D* can get away with it? Doe sthis not mean that they promised something that they cannot deliver? Does this not also mean that this is false advertisement? I believe that something needs to be done about this, but what remains to be seen.
> 
> I believe that I just have a DSL box, I have had it from BellSOuth for the last 3-4 years or so. I also don't believe that I have the capability of connecting an extra Ethernet cable to the HR20,...I just have the one port that goes to my pc. I was thinking of disconnecting it from my pc and connecting it to my HR20 but now I see no point in doing so until maybe that one day that we can get a straight Internet Connection to the HR20 without a pc needed!!
> 
> Thanks for your replies and any more input would be greatly appreciated!!


Just buy a cheap router... bestbuy or circuit city have them at around 50$..


----------



## mrshermanoaks

FYI,

Had my first unplayable show in weeks (Real World on MTV) tonight. Went to try and play it while it was about 2/3 through recording and got just a black screen. Let it finish, went back, and still all black.


----------



## bruno3496

I do not post much here but I have been following these threads time permitting. I have had the HR20 since September/October time frame. No matter what I had tried I could never get the twin cities HD local channels to work. I tried tons of different things, too numerous to list. Nothing ever seemed to work. 

After the box updated itself with the latest national release, the HD locals work and have not stopped working. I do not know what was fixed, Nothing was done with equipment or setup here. But it is awesome. I thought this day would never come. 

Before we would reboot the box and turn to a local HD channel. After we left the box on for more then 20 minutes all HD loacl channels would go black and would temporarily lockup the box. (30-60) seconds. We could not switch to an hd-local channel with out it doing this until we rebooted again. THen after reboot it would only work for 20 miunutes or so... repeat... 

Now it appears after 2 hours of watching and switching channels, the HD local stations are still working...

I hope this stays this way... Please???


----------



## veryoldschool

dafreeds said:


> I am at the Friddin end of my rope (the same rope my wife wants to wrap around my neck)
> OK, since 10B, nothing but nightmares.
> This morning, went to turn on box and nothing. Did RBR and eventually DVR started up. LOST ALL PROGRAMS, SERIES LINKS, CHANNEL FAVORITES, EVERYTHING!
> OK, pissed Yes, but I can move on. Now, tonight went to pause TV and none of the trick play buttons are working. Trying to do RBR again and it doesn't seem to be getting too far. Been on the Acquiring 1 of 2 screen for some time.
> Anyone else out there seeing similar problems???


If you can't get beyond "1 of 2", you might need to do a reformat of your disk. I would then go into the setup menu and "reset everything" [more than just another reformat] as it will clear out the chips on the boards. This will be as complete a "clean start" as you can do for your HR-20. The software seems to be OK so hopefully just a good house cleaning will bring you back into shape.


----------



## dafreeds

Red Button Reset -- Did that!
Full Reset -- Did that!

After full reset, all seemed fine until I tried the trick play buttons. They did not work. Do a RBR and buttons work and all seems well again. Then, the system LOCKS UP.  So, did a RBR again, not getting to the "satellite search" screen. Do another RBR, and another, and, well, you get the point.

I am not certain if the box is bad, but it does not appear fixable. Still any advice is welcome.


----------



## litzdog911

somguy said:


> The manuals may be incorrect, but does this mean that D* can get away with it? Doe sthis not mean that they promised something that they cannot deliver? Does this not also mean that this is false advertisement? I believe that something needs to be done about this, but what remains to be seen.
> 
> ...


Something like reprint the manuals with the correct information


----------



## gcisko

chewwy420 said:


> Earl,
> What does it mean when the record light comes on and is RED instead of the yellow. Does it every so often.


When I have seen this, it means your recording will be deleted pretty much after it is recorded. I Hope it is not still true though. But I have seen this in the past.


----------



## gcisko

nevetsgne said:


> Pinky is alive and well!!!!
> 
> Just incase no one else posted it.


But they do not list this as a fix. And should not until it is actually fixed. I noticed this as well...


----------



## gcisko

dafreeds said:


> I am at the Friddin end of my rope (the same rope my wife wants to wrap around my neck)
> 
> OK, since 10B, nothing but nightmares.
> 
> This morning, went to turn on box and nothing. Did RBR and eventually DVR started up. LOST ALL PROGRAMS, SERIES LINKS, CHANNEL FAVORITES, EVERYTHING!
> 
> OK, pissed Yes, but I can move on. Now, tonight went to pause TV and none of the trick play buttons are working. Trying to do RBR again and it doesn't seem to be getting too far. Been on the Acquiring 1 of 2 screen for some time.
> 
> Anyone else out there seeing similar problems???


Yep call customer support and ask for a supervisor. Then insist on free basic programming as you are a beta tester for the HR20. They tried to "help" me diagnose my issues and obviously could not because it is all down to the firmware software download. I am just shocked at how much we have to rely on this software. It means everything.

At least now customer support does confirm that the 10B download did happen last night. I also pointed out that there have been 13 software version downloads since I have gotten the unit in september. I assured them there is nothing wrong with my HR20 and the problem is the firmaware software.


----------



## Blurayfan

chewwy420 said:


> Earl,
> What does it mean when the record light comes on and is RED instead of the yellow. Does it every so often.


One reason for the red record light is when the HR20 is phoning D* every so often. My unit did this just yesterday when I asked a CSR to force the HR20 to call home and report my PPV orders done by remote.


----------



## rlockshin

jostanton said:


> In Las Vegas, NV, our NBC HD OTA is channel 3-1, frequency channel 2. Normally, I would get a good signal of about 85% on my old 10-250, and 100% on my TV's DT tuner. On both of my HR20s, I get no signal at all for this channel, even though it appears in the guide data. All the rest of the local DT stations have 100% signal and no issues (including sub-channels). I use an outdoor VHF/UHF antenna (with a clear line of sight to transmitters about 15 miles away) in the attic. Anyone else in this market experiencing the same problem?


Same problem here in Ohio. 3-1 and 3-2 do not come in,yet came in on h20 at 100%
Go to the OTA discussion and post problem there.
There is a known bug with channels nationwide with that frequency.


----------



## Brantel

dafreeds said:


> Red Button Reset -- Did that!
> Full Reset -- Did that!
> 
> After full reset, all seemed fine until I tried the trick play buttons. They did not work. Do a RBR and buttons work and all seems well again. Then, the system LOCKS UP.  So, did a RBR again, not getting to the "satellite search" screen. Do another RBR, and another, and, well, you get the point.
> 
> I am not certain if the box is bad, but it does not appear fixable. Still any advice is welcome.


Several of us are stuck on the checking satellite settings 1 of 2 page


----------



## dafreeds

If there are so many problems and I can't seem to get past them with the RBR and all the other crap, what choices do I have???    

If I call up DTV tech support, I don't feel like I am going to get anywhere. Has the problem gotten so bad that I should demand someone come to the house and ensure all is working as expected? Should I request a new HR20 be delivered -- and would that even help? Should I call up and demand that they offer me credited for the pain and suffering they have cause -- and what should I demand?

Basically, until 10B, iwas reasonably happy and now it is getting bad. Resets are needed constantly and I am now afraid to record any shows for the fear I may lose them. At least we have our old stand-by TIVO unit until it gets better.

Still missing TIVO.


----------



## humorme201

What a nightmare...but I finally figured out how to resolve....Wednesday morning 12/20 around 4am all 3 of my HR20s apparently rec'd the new software update...didn't know this at the time b/c upon waking and attempting to access one of the boxes, it appeared to be BRICKED!!! No lights, nothing...you could hear the hard drive, and actually see the network lights working, but no images on the tv screen and no lights on the box....unplugged power, clicked on reset, nothing...

Called Support and they knew nothing of the new firmware, they were just going to send me out a replacement box...>>>BOX #1

Wife woke up at 8am, and she tried BOX #2 and BOX #3, same result...I called DTV and instead of sending out replacement boxes, they were sending out a technician (for what I have no idea)...He shows up (roughly 70+ yrs of age), knew absolutely nothing...did everything I had already done...he even swapped out the multiplexer...why? No clue...still nothing, he finished by saying that I needed to contact DTV and have the boxes replaced...so I did that in the evening...so now I have 3 replacement boxes on the way...

For ****s and giggles, I decided to unplug each network cable from the back of each box and click on reset...GUESS WHAT?? It friggin' worked...the software update finished its install, and the systems ALL came back to life!!! I plugged the network cables back into the boxes and there have been no issues...

Now I am just waiting to see how I can get my boxes to see my NAS so that I can stream music, movies, and photos!!!

Have CAT6 running throughout the house connected to gigabit switches...

Thank G-D for this forum as it is the MOST HELPFUL PLACE ON EARTH!!!

Good Luck everyone..

dsy


----------



## peridoc

I am not sure if this has been mentioned on this thread, but I wanted to make sure. (I did not have time to read the whole thread to see, so it probably has been mentioned -- sorry) I got 0x10B downloaded yesterday and I wanted to try out a manual recording of a NHL Center Ice game (starting on channels 764~772) to see if this portion of recording had been fixed. I set up a 3 1/2 hour manual recording and when done I go to the list, hit the "Play" option and I immediately get the question "do you want to delete this recording". My only options are "yes" or "no" and I am never able to watch the recording. I have never been able to record a game off of these channels with the HR20.


----------



## superunlikely

inkahauts said:


> Since I first installed my HR20 in September, I have not been able to pad the record times of any auto records. I currently have 10b, so I know its still not fixed in the latest release. The box will allow me to go in and update an auto record to say that it will pad, but if I go back in to check it, it has reverted back to say that it will end on time. Does anyone else have this problem? (snip)


Yes I have had (and still have) the same problem. Most of the searches I do and all of the autorecording I do are for sports, so this bug is maddening to me. Autorecord is useless to me without padding.

I am a software engineer (go ahead and roll your eyes) and I know that sometimes a feature that appears to be simple can be rather complex. But I also know that a bug that is 100% reproducible with ONE STEP is usually very easy to sort out.

But hey I would be way more upset about this if the thing didn't save my searches. Just have to remember to check them every couple weeks.


----------



## mtnagel

Had my first lockup in probably over a month. Turned on my unit this morning and I had full control over the remote, but there was no picture. I even tried playing a recording and got just a black screen. The power wouldn't respond though. Did a RBR and it seems fine now.


----------



## mtnagel

mtnagel said:


> *Parental Control Bugs*
> - _Padding issue_ - When watching a show that should be blocked that you padded, when you get to the end of the original show time (before padding would start), it prompts for you password again. Note, this was tested on a show that was recorded under 108. I will record another to test today.


I just tested this with a show recorded under 108 and it seems that it will only ask for the password when the next show is blocked. I guess this is the intended behavior then. Not sure.

But interestingly, I left it stopped in the padding and it started playing without asking for the password, but then when I rewound into the blocked show, it asked for the password.


----------



## Bajanjack

jostanton said:


> In Las Vegas, NV, our NBC HD OTA is channel 3-1, frequency channel 2. Normally, I would get a good signal of about 85% on my old 10-250, and 100% on my TV's DT tuner. On both of my HR20s, I get no signal at all for this channel, even though it appears in the guide data. All the rest of the local DT stations have 100% signal and no issues (including sub-channels). I use an outdoor VHF/UHF antenna (with a clear line of sight to transmitters about 15 miles away) in the attic. Anyone else in this market experiencing the same problem?


From what I have read on the OTA thread, many us are having the identical problem with other stations depending on location. I am having the exact issue you described here in NJ with WPIXDT , channel 11-1. I did not have this problem when I had my HR10, seems to be a problem related to the HR20 for sure.


----------



## gator5000e

Earl, I am haing this problem. I posted it in anouther thread before I Saw this one. Seems as if a bunch of people are having this issue with 0X10B. My problem is I am not using a network cable so I am not sure what to do. Here is what I posted in the other thread. 

"This morning look at my HR 20; Power and resolution lights are on so I turn TV on to see what is going on. I am able to change channels. So it looks like all is well and I try to turn the box off, and it won't shut off via remote or directly. 

Ok, so box is frozen. I push the red reset button. Nothing. Push it again. All lights go out and then the ppwer light comes on for about 30 seconds and goes out. I hear the hard drive churning. Try resetting it a couple of times with the same result. So I unplug it for a minute or so, and same result. The power light comes on for about 30 seconds and then goes out and nothing else happens. 

Is this a dead box? I have the latest software download that came down the other night. I can't get a replacement box till next week cause they don't overnight replacement boxes. I asked why and the guy said they just don't. He said this three times. Guy was a real jerk.

Sorry for the long post. I am just so peeved right now. I have company coming in this weekend plus a bunch of stuff I recorded to watch and football games coming on to watch. If anyone has any ideas on how to get this box running, I would appreciate any thoughts."

Earl, I know you do your best to help and keep us informed, but please make sure D*'s engineers know about this issue. It seems pretty serious. It is only magnified that it is the weekend before Christmas. I am sure I will not get any of my relatives to switch to D* now.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

The engineers are aware of that issue, as it is not an exclusive issue to 0x10b.

One option, is to check to see if any of your local BestBuy's or other stores, may have one in stock.
And see if you can go that route.

Also, try some of these:


Pull the SAT2 cable
Try to have SAT1 go directly to the dish, not a multiswitch (also try to change the inputs, what was on Sat2, put it on Sat 1)
Take it to another room and try it there
No B-Band converters
No Ethernet
Try to force another download of the software
Try to let it sit, OFF for a while... then try again
Try with jus s-Video connected... no HDMI cable connected, or component
Try with the TV off (if your only connection option is HDMI or component)
Try to hit the "format" button, and get it down to 480i, before the screen flicker during those screens you are hanging on


----------



## SockMonkey

gator5000e said:


> Ok, so box is frozen. I push the red reset button. Nothing. Push it again. All lights go out and then the ppwer light comes on for about 30 seconds and goes out. I hear the hard drive churning. Try resetting it a couple of times with the same result. So I unplug it for a minute or so, and same result. The power light comes on for about 30 seconds and then goes out and nothing else happens.


I had something similar happen one time. I unplugged the box for about 10 minutes and just let it sit there (one minute may not be enough). Then I plugged it back in and everything was okay. I actually had it happen one other time before and when I kept pressing the power button, eventually it turned on. It's been a while since I've seen the problem.

Good luck. If you can't get it fixed today and you absolutely need it for the weekend, try going to your local Best Buy (or similar) store. Maybe you can get D* to agree to refund the cost if you can pick one up locally.

Bob

EDIT: Nice timing Earl...


----------



## manny1

SockMonkey said:


> I had something similar happen one time. I unplugged the box for about 10 minutes and just let it sit there (one minute may not be enough). Then I plugged it back in and everything was okay. I actually had it happen one other time before and when I kept pressing the power button, eventually it turned on. It's been a while since I've seen the problem.
> 
> Good luck. If you can't get it fixed today and you absolutely need it for the weekend, try going to your local Best Buy (or similar) store. Maybe you can get D* to agree to refund the cost if you can pick one up locally.
> 
> Bob
> 
> EDIT: Nice timing Earl...


HAd the same issue and did the same thing...waited more than a minute and then powered the box. I also hit the power on button on the remote at the same time the HD was spinning up and the box lit up like a Xmas tree. Don't know if the two actions were related but my box came back.


----------



## rlockshin

Lock up problem has not been fixed. No keys on the remote or on the box work. I receive picture and sound from the channel it is on,but cannot watch anything else
This is a major pain and needs to be fixed.
Reset does solve,but it should not have to be done.
Even the power button on the box is non functionable
Please have this fixed


----------



## Ed Campbell

Rarely pad a recording; so, I don't know if the accumulation of updates, etc., in my HR20 normally does this -- but, I was able to reproduce this particular padding bug:

1 tuner record till 9 PM tonight. 1 tuner scheduled to start at 9 PM.

Went to add CSI [OTA] and CBS [local or national?] is pulling the jive stunt of scheduling the program from 8:03 to 9:03. I imagine their usual "let's frustrate folks who dare to skip commercials". So, after I added it to To Do, I went into the event to pad it to start 3 minutes early.

What I got was "Please Wait" -- forever!

I have about 25 SL's w/a half-dozen currently inactive. No overlap where the critter was faced with priority choices, anyway. Ended up with RBR to unfreeze the loop.

After the RBR, went back in > removed scheduled programs to take away any possible conflicts > tried to pad the beginning of the program, again > got same loop > RBR.

Now, I've added a manual recording for 3 minutes starting at 8 PM -- and the HR 20 seems to be taking that OK. My presumption is that CBS or the incompetents running our CBS Local have fiddled the info provided and that's what's confusing the scheduling software.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Since the new design of the Active channel went live, I've had the following three times out of five, with two different HR20's:

Switching to an MPEG-4 satellite channel from the Active channel results in the MPEG-4 showing up in the upper left "TV" window instead of taking up the full screen. The image isn't shrunken to fit; you just get a little corner of the image. 

Switching to My Playlist or any full screen menu, then back to live TV solves the problem 100% of the time. I haven't seen the problem with MPEG-2 sat, SD, or OTA channels. 

Moderator/Earl: If you feel this is not an 0x10B issue, PM me and I will post it in the regular forum.


----------



## chewwy420

I am still having the issue where when tunned to an OTA channel and sometimes an MPEG-2 HD channel is just reboots itself. After the reboot it takes about 5 minutes and if it is still on an OTA channel it will reboot again. Now if I am watching something recorded from an OTA channel it seems OK, just not Live viewing of the channel. 

Anyone Else Having an issue with this! 

I guess it's time to call them and get a new box. I am a very patient person when it comes to new hardware/software as I work in that field myself, but this is just getting a little ridiculous...


----------



## jkiger

I know if I would say these are bugs but they are real annoyances.

1. In chicago we have 2 640's, one SD and one HD. When you type in 640 it goes to the SD and not the HD like it does with your locals.

2. On the HR10 if you hit "5","-","Enter" it would goto to channel 5-1 saving you a whole button press, on the HR20 it goes to just 5. Kinda petty but would be nice if it worked like the HR10.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

As for your #1:
That isn't going to change... it has to do with something on how the RSN's guide information is different then the base channels.

As for #2: I am sure that could be tweaked.

And for #1.
Just remove 640-SD from your current favorites, and it will go to the HD version directly.


----------



## DaHound

Wonder how many folks with external hard drives are having the same kinds of problems? No problems? Maybe a poll set up to see if hard drives might be an issue.


----------



## jkiger

Earl Bonovich said:


> As for your #1:
> That isn't going to change... it has to do with something on how the RSN's guide information is different then the base channels.
> 
> As for #2: I am sure that could be tweaked.
> 
> And for #1.
> Just remove 640-SD from your current favorites, and it will go to the HD version directly.


Almost worked removing 640 SD, If you use Channel up and Channel down it skips the SD but punching in 640 still takes me to SD instead of HD. I guess I can hold out hope that in 20 years when directv switches everything to HD it won'y matter.:lol:


----------



## Earl Bonovich

DaHound said:


> Wonder how many folks with external hard drives are having the same kinds of problems? No problems? Maybe a poll set up to see if hard drives might be an issue.


It should end up being statistically the same... in the long run.


----------



## veryoldschool

This is the first time with 010B. Jay Leno was set to record through series link from SAT. Went to watch it, hit play, black screen with 1:04 recorded. Nothing worked. Closed, came back, same thing. Unit didn't lockup, just wouldn't play. Went into the menu, reset recorder, program gone from the play list.
This has happened once before with 0xFA. Still here with 010B.
FWIW: I think I power the unit down [remote] during the recording and went to bed.


----------



## HDMike

rlockshin said:


> Lock up problem has not been fixed. No keys on the remote or on the box work. I receive picture and sound from the channel it is on,but cannot watch anything else
> This is a major pain and needs to be fixed.
> Reset does solve,but it should not have to be done.
> Even the power button on the box is non functionable
> Please have this fixed


I had exactly this same problem a couple of days ago. I have only had my HR20 since 12/9 and upgraded to 0x10b last Friday night.

Mike


----------



## davidord

peridoc said:


> I am not sure if this has been mentioned on this thread, but I wanted to make sure. (I did not have time to read the whole thread to see, so it probably has been mentioned -- sorry) I got 0x10B downloaded yesterday and I wanted to try out a manual recording of a NHL Center Ice game (starting on channels 764~772) to see if this portion of recording had been fixed. I set up a 3 1/2 hour manual recording and when done I go to the list, hit the "Play" option and I immediately get the question "do you want to delete this recording". My only options are "yes" or "no" and I am never able to watch the recording. I have never been able to record a game off of these channels with the HR20.


I had the same issue from yesterday's recordings. My recordings were series links and one was a one time recording. I did a Reboot and everything seems normal again.


----------



## cdallennc

gator5000e said:


> ...So I unplug it for a minute or so, and same result. The power light comes on for about 30 seconds and then goes out and nothing else happens.
> 
> Is this a dead box?


I also just did this last night and on an earlier box that was replaced before I figured out how to get it back up and running...
I have experienced the same results that others posted:

Leave unplugged for ~10 mins...
Plug it in and see the lights come on and go out...
Wait for another ~10-15 mins and then push the power button on the front
Hope that works for you, I know _exactly_ how frustrating this can be as I have lost quite a few recordings and still have to have my UTV connected to ensure a backup of every thing we record.


----------



## Inkeyes

I have 10b and I am connected to a late model Toshiba LCD via HDMI. I got home a few minutes ago and the H20 would not turn on. I tried the remote and the front panel buttons. I tried a RBR and the front panel power button glowed blue for a bit. I unplugged the H20 (power) for 10 minutes, then plugged it back in. It went through the RBR setup and is now running fine. This has not happened to me before.


----------



## bbqdewd

I have 10b as of yesterday morning. have not had many problems to speak of in the last few weeks, but since this update, I have seen the most problems since I got the box back in September. Last night and tonight, watching live HD locals (not OTA), I've seen pixilization, had a lot more audio dropouts, and freeze ups that last 10-15 seconds. Tonight, watching a recording of Medium from the other night, it froze for the fourth time at about 33 minute of the show, then the HR did a re-boot. After the reboot, went back to where I was in the show, playing fine so far, no more freezing. A

Just noticed many shows gone from the to-do list after the reboot. Stinks! Oh, well, maybe after the reboot it will be stable. Have not rebooted in a couple of weeks.


----------



## ejd

I had 2 unwatchable recordings last night on HDNet. 2 half hour shows in a row, the first one showed 0:-30 and the second one had the proper start time 0:00 but was just a black screen.

Shortly after the last recording ended it was still on HDNet and the trickplay wasn't working, I was able to change channels but the HR20 was responding very slowly. RBR and the shows are gone.

Another show was recording at the same time as the 2 unwatchables, and there were no problems with that show.

Also 3 lockups since I downloaded 10b last week. 

After 3 months of upgrades I still can't rely on this thing to do the most basic functions of a DVR.


----------



## munangst

My HR20 upgraded to 0x10B yesterday morning. Today around midafternoon the caller-ID feature stopped working. In the past it had always worked fine, and there have been no changes to the phone wiring, etc. A regular phone connected to the same jack as the HR20 with a splitter still displays the caller-ID info fine. I checked the menus and it still is listed as enabled. I tried toggling it off/on but that didn't help. Is it worth trying a RBR?


----------



## bbqdewd

Ok, update from a little while ago. Completed previous show I mentioned, no more freezes. Then start watching a recorded Sleeper Cell and right about 30 minutes into the show, pixilization, and then it freezes for about 30 seconds with no audio. I sit and wait, next it starts back with video, buts its like a few seconds that plays over and over again. If I hit rewind, it clears. I've also had it freeze, and I wait patiently for it to release, and when I do, I'm 3-5 minutes ahead of where I was whe it froze, like it was playing all along but no audio and my picture frozen. I have used HDMI since day 1, never used component, I have a Panny 42" plasma, Sony STR-695 receiver. Anyone else experiencing these kind of issues?


----------



## veryoldschool

munangst said:


> My HR20 upgraded to 0x10B yesterday morning. Today around midafternoon the caller-ID feature stopped working. In the past it had always worked fine, and there have been no changes to the phone wiring, etc. A regular phone connected to the same jack as the HR20 with a splitter still displays the caller-ID info fine. I checked the menus and it still is listed as enabled. I tried toggling it off/on but that didn't help. Is it worth trying a RBR?


Either a RBR or an unplug reset would be the first step I would do.


----------



## je4755

No problems during first 24 hours after download of 0x10B. Today, the HR20 froze. Pulled the plug for one minute, which rectified the lock up but resulted in an odd purple patina on live and recorded shows and menu screens. This discoloration was not present on H20 and Comcast programs. Subsequently pulled the plug on the HR20 for ten minutes and a normal picture returned.


----------



## AlexCF

10b still has a problem with the "crop" mode. While watching standard definition content, either recorded or live, the image jumps between crop and a super-mega-crop that cuts off so much you can't even see the channel logo in the corner of the screen anymore.

Pressing pause, or play, or info or pretty much anything that causes something to happen on the screen may cause it to jump back and forth between the two. I've even seen this happen in the guide with the little picture window in the upper right.

This is with a Sharp Aquos, connected using component cables with the DVR set to 720p only.

This _really_ needs to be fixed.


----------



## sigma1914

Turned on HR20...all info was there and channels changed, but no picture or audio. Tried a working stored show from playlist, still no pic or audio. Just got 0x10b wed in AM. Reset through setup, picture back & all is well. Hooked up via component to Samsung LN-S3241D.

First of this issue on a very dependable unit.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

I do know DirecTV is aware of the Black Screen issue.
A RBR will restore the video playback.

Do Not Delete the recordings, they should be okay (if all you are getting is the black screen)


----------



## munangst

I set up the home media/networking feature this morning and played with it a little (streaming music from WMP11). Everything seemed to work okay, and I shut down/disconnected the machine that I was streaming from (a laptop) after stopping the song. However, about 30 minutes later I got a call from my wife saying that all of the DVR functions had stopped working (can't FF/REW/pause) and she couldn't bring up the guide. Had to do a RBR, which I assume will fix things but I haven't heard back from her yet. Not sure if it's related to the media streaming but it seems awfully coincidental.


----------



## chewwy420

Ok so I have come to the conclusion that on my system if I try and watch an OTA channel or HD channel (HDNET, HDHBO) if will lock up and reboot itself with in 5 minutes, usually less until I change to a different channel. If I watch something that was recorded via OTA of HD channels it is fine! So it has to be the live viewing of the OTA channels. 

I did a reboot and format
Net cable is not connected
System is connected via Component cables.

Does anyone else think it is time for a new box?


----------



## gcisko

I went to the guide and selected channel 95. This is the NFL NEtwork's HD feed. I select the game hit the record button and it looks fine. Then I go to the record options and set it up to stop recording 1 hour after the scheduled end. It would lock up when it is trying to save those settings. So I rbr and am now unable to even record the game! Hitting the record button in the guide or while watching live does nothing. So I hit pause and end up watching it in the buffer. But it says that this is the [email protected] game. There are also a zillion tic marks and it looks like there are many hours displayed on the status bar. It also says the status bar starts at 6:30pm and ends at 6:30pm.

I guess the new tabs are nice. But these fancy record options still have issues...


----------



## veryoldschool

AlexCF said:


> 10b still has a problem with the "crop" mode. While watching standard definition content, either recorded or live, the image jumps between crop and a super-mega-crop that cuts off so much you can't even see the channel logo in the corner of the screen anymore. This is with a Sharp Aquos, connected using component cables with the DVR set to 720p only.
> This _really_ needs to be fixed.


I had something kind of close when I got my new Sony. Try: setting [in the HR setup] native to off. Next go into the setting for your Sharp TV and set it to full. These were the settings I needed. Also you might look at [change] the [Sharp] settings for 4x3 picture defaults. It sounds like you have an "automatic" setting that is giving you the trouble.
I use "fixed" setting without the problems you're having. Each unit [TV & HR] have adjustments [& try] to let you adjust your picture size. With my Sony & the HR, I can get too much adjustment [each doing their part so I get twice the amount]. The jumping back & forth seems like one of them keeps "trying to adjust" too much [automatically].


----------



## veryoldschool

Earl Bonovich said:


> I do know DirecTV is aware of the Black Screen issue.
> A RBR will restore the video playback.
> Do Not Delete the recordings, they should be okay (if all you are getting is the black screen)


In my case the program "self deleted" after RBR.


----------



## veryoldschool

chewwy420 said:


> Does anyone else think it is time for a new box?


At least one does [me].


----------



## Earl Bonovich

veryoldschool said:


> In my case the program "self deleted" after RBR.


If it was the Keep Or Delete, not just a black screen.
It probably will delete on the restart, as there is a disconnect between the MyPlaylist and the recorded content.

If it is just the black screen, then it should not erase the program on the reboot.

Basically... if it erases it on the reboot, it failed to record it... not just a failure on playback (which is what the Black Screen Bug is)


----------



## veryoldschool

Earl Bonovich said:


> If it was the Keep Or Delete, not just a black screen.
> It probably will delete on the restart, as there is a disconnect between the MyPlaylist and the recorded content. If it is just the black screen, then it should not erase the program on the reboot. Basically... if it erases it on the reboot, it failed to record it... not just a failure on playback (which is what the Black Screen Bug is)


I've only had this twice [once with 010B]. Hit play from the play list, the program "looks" to have recorded [the time bar shows the right time/length, color] but nothing. The unit isn't locked up. Just won't play [black screen]. As you say it may not have recorded [I can't tell]. If so then I would add these [two] times to another where the unit [I was in live buffer & recording another] asked to change channels to record my next program. I said "yes" & the video froze [along with the unit controls]. It "felt like" the unit didn't "complete" the tuner changing channels. Stuck in "never never land". These three times are from 2 or 3 versions of software & 2 units [I think 2].

PS: the two black screen self deletes show in the history that they were recorded [and not deleted] if this helps. There was no Keep or Delete, but being late at night, I pressed the remote to turn it off during the recording, and went to bed.


----------



## munangst

munangst said:


> My HR20 upgraded to 0x10B yesterday morning. Today around midafternoon the caller-ID feature stopped working. In the past it had always worked fine, and there have been no changes to the phone wiring, etc. A regular phone connected to the same jack as the HR20 with a splitter still displays the caller-ID info fine. I checked the menus and it still is listed as enabled. I tried toggling it off/on but that didn't help. Is it worth trying a RBR?


We ended up having to a RBR today to fix the other problem I reported (no DVR or guide functions after using media streaming) and my wife says that caller-ID is back now. So, it looks like it was indeed a transient software glitch in the HR20 that the reset fixed.


----------



## davidord

munangst said:


> I set up the home media/networking feature this morning and played with it a little (streaming music from WMP11). Everything seemed to work okay, and I shut down/disconnected the machine that I was streaming from (a laptop) after stopping the song. However, about 30 minutes later I got a call from my wife saying that all of the DVR functions had stopped working (can't FF/REW/pause) and she couldn't bring up the guide. Had to do a RBR, which I assume will fix things but I haven't heard back from her yet. Not sure if it's related to the media streaming but it seems awfully coincidental.


I had a similar issue last night as well. I played a couple of songs of WMP11, and then went to regular television. Then, all I lost control of all of the functions of the DVR. I was able to watch the channel on the television, but there I wasn't able to do anything else. A RBR fixed this problem.


----------



## mtnagel

AlexCF said:


> 10b still has a problem with the "crop" mode. While watching standard definition content, either recorded or live, the image jumps between crop and a super-mega-crop that cuts off so much you can't even see the channel logo in the corner of the screen anymore.
> 
> Pressing pause, or play, or info or pretty much anything that causes something to happen on the screen may cause it to jump back and forth between the two. I've even seen this happen in the guide with the little picture window in the upper right.
> 
> This is with a Sharp Aquos, connected using component cables with the DVR set to 720p only.
> 
> This _really_ needs to be fixed.


Weird. It had gotten pretty bad before 10b, but I haven't seen it since.


----------



## sigma1914

Earl Bonovich said:


> I do know DirecTV is aware of the Black Screen issue.
> A RBR will restore the video playback.
> 
> Do Not Delete the recordings, they should be okay (if all you are getting is the black screen)


Thank Earl, I thought the Black Screen Issue referred to when playing a show, not all video.


----------



## salvatore

I understand its a known issue, but let this be another recording of the Black Screen bug. Last evening when watching channel 95 the screen locked up with the image stilled and audio playing normally. The unit would not respond to remote commands. Pressing the power button on the HR20 sent it to standby, but returning from standby gave me a black screen, no audio, and no response from the remote. A red button reset fixed the problem and I was able to watch TV for another two hours without issue.


----------



## gcisko

gcisko said:


> I guess the new tabs are nice. But these fancy record options still have issues...


I almost forgot. After the game, channel 95 switched to Mission Impossible 3 in HD and after a few minutes it stopped, with a notice asking me to buy it. So it was like an on-demand movie channel. All of a sudden, button presses are taking quite a while to do anything. I eventually make it to my list and select a previously recorded Mpeg-2 program and start playing it. Now I get a notice that says it is "looking for authorized content". But the recorded program was playing so I was trying to ignore it. This looked very similar to the "searching for sat" messages we used to get. After about 10 minutes of watching and having this "looking for authorized content" message bleep on and off, the screen saver comes on.

RBR & go to bed was my best option at that point.


----------



## purpledave

cdallennc said:


> I also just did this last night and on an earlier box that was replaced before I figured out how to get it back up and running...
> I have experienced the same results that others posted:
> 
> Leave unplugged for ~10 mins...
> Plug it in and see the lights come on and go out...
> Wait for another ~10-15 mins and then push the power button on the front
> 
> Thanks for sharing this procedure, as I could not get my HR20 to power up, tried the RBR a couple of times. No blue lights, so I followed your instructions, and I now have it running.:biggthump
> 
> I have had to do the RBR every few days, and have done it after each new download, but haven't reported all of them as they have been similar to other's posts.
> 
> Those with no issues are indeed fortunate.
> 
> I have reported the OTA issue on another thread.


----------



## antneye

The only issue I had with 0X10B was that upon download the HR20 no longer recognized the signal from Sat 2. I rebooted and all is fine. The only bug I was experiencing was that I could not use trick play on live TV while recording anything on the other tuner. I tested that and trickplay worked.....all seems well so far in this neck of the woods.....but I am not using the OTA feautures so I can't comment on any of that.


----------



## h0ckeysk8er

Ok Earl, here's a bit of a strange one.

I was interested in seeing the extended messaging in History with 0x10b, so I check to see if anything has been canceled. Lo and behold it says "My Name is Earl" for 12/21 10:00p is canceled. Click on the entry in the History List and the full description is for an episode of The Office on 12/21 9:00-10:01p. No reason for the cancellation is listed and it indicates that all episodes are set to record and prioritizer 4 of 12. Besides the mismatched guide info, I would not have expected this to be canceled (even though it does indicate it is a repeat) since I have all episodes set to record.

So after it ran last night I checked again this morning. Still an entry saying "My Name is Earl" is canceled, detail still says "The Office" 12/21 9:00-10:01p but now it says the "showing is over" and that all episodes are set to record.

Interestingly enough, "My Name is Earl" on 12/21 10:01p was recorded. The episode of "The Office" that evening did not get recorded (per the cancellation in the History).

Further (repeat) episodes for both of those shows are in the To Do List and scheduled to be recorded.


----------



## btmoore

Earl Bonovich said:


> I do know DirecTV is aware of the Black Screen issue.
> A RBR will restore the video playback.
> 
> Do Not Delete the recordings, they should be okay (if all you are getting is the black screen)


What doesn't the RBR fix, it? It is the uber fix for all your HR20 woes. Black screen ... just RBR, instant delete bug... just RBR, unplayable bug ... just rbr, xyz bug ... just RBR and every thing is better and it also smells like roses. I just don't understand why people complain about the bugs in the HR20 or lockups when you can RBR it, it is a miracle button, it makes the bugs go bye bye, at least until they come back again.

HR20 = Hard Reboot 20 (the number of times you feel like you are pushing it a week)


----------



## Brantel

btmoore said:


> What doesn't the RBR fix, it?


Did not fix the hang on screen 1 of 2.


----------



## btmoore

Brantel said:


> Did not fix the hang on screen 1 of 2.


You got me there. 

Maybe you need to hit the RBR more?

The HR20 Moto: RBR, hit it untill you brick it.


----------



## Brantel

btmoore said:


> The HR20 Moto: RBR, hit it untill you brick it.


 :thats: :thats: :thats: :thats: :thats: :thats: :thats:

!rolling!rolling!rolling!rolling!rolling!rolling
!rolling!rolling!rolling!rolling!rolling!rolling
!rolling!rolling!rolling!rolling!rolling!rolling


----------



## AlexCF

veryoldschool said:


> I had something kind of close when I got my new Sony. Try: setting [in the HR setup] native to off. Next go into the setting for your Sharp TV and set it to full. These were the settings I needed.


Native is off and the TV isn't set to modify the image any. My Sharp doesn't have any sort of automatic crop, it always has to be done manually.

This is something that one of the updates before 10B caused (I think it was FA).


----------



## gcisko

btmoore said:


> What doesn't the RBR fix, it? It is the uber fix for all your HR20 woes.


No it isn't! It does not fix a thing. It just puts the HR20 back into it's default mode after you download software. The problems are still there and will crop back in given time.


----------



## mtnagel

Wow! Two bugs within a few minutes of each other and it's the first time I've seen either.

I was looking around in the guide and saw something called "HR20 HD DVR" so I figured I'd record it to see what it was. Well, after it recorded, I tried to view it and I the "searching for authorized content" pop-up and then I got the Keep or Delete message. I kept it and tried again, but the same thing happened.

Then I started watching a recorded movie and the screen saver popped up twice so far while it was playing.

I'm not liking 10b so far. I've seen more problems with it than I have in 2 months with the other releases.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

The Searching for Authorized content...

Was because the show you recorded, was for specific viewers, and not you. 
Kinda like a Pay-Per-View type showing.

The "Screen Saver" may be a result of your previous dialogs (Searching for content, Keep or Delete), and the HR20 still thinking they are on the screen.

A reset should cure the Screen Saver one.


----------



## tfederov

Earl, 

Speaking of screen savers.... any word on making it available for PCs?


----------



## mtnagel

Earl Bonovich said:


> The Searching for Authorized content...
> 
> Was because the show you recorded, was for specific viewers, and not you.
> Kinda like a Pay-Per-View type showing.
> 
> The "Screen Saver" may be a result of your previous dialogs (Searching for content, Keep or Delete), and the HR20 still thinking they are on the screen.
> 
> A reset should cure the Screen Saver one.


I feel so left out  Why was I not authorized to see something about the HR20


----------



## Earl Bonovich

tfederov said:


> Earl,
> 
> Speaking of screen savers.... any word on making it available for PCs?


No, nothing yet...
But they did get a kick out of your request though...


----------



## Earl Bonovich

mtnagel said:


> I feel so left out  Why was I not authorized to see something about the HR20


Not knowing what it was, it could be an internal training program.

Details about how it is now available again, the Black HR20, ect...
Not something geared for the end consumer, but was for DirecTV and their partners.


----------



## veryoldschool

AlexCF said:


> Native is off and the TV isn't set to modify the image any. My Sharp doesn't have any sort of automatic crop, it always has to be done manually.
> This is something that one of the updates before 10B caused (I think it was FA).


I can't get mine to do this & I'm wondering what or how it can do this. I'm running 1080I & you're 720P. I wonder if or which unit [TV or HR] is causing it. It sounds as if the HR is sending 1080I to your 720P, which could [it seems to me] be causing the "super mega zoom". I'm not sure what you can play with to narrow it down, but would look to change resolution(s) just to see if you can find it. The changing could point to it [if you can get it to stay either all the time or not at all, would help pin point it]. The TV & the HR each are "trying" to give you the "right picture" but somewhere it gets lost. Maybe not the help you were looking for, but some thoughts...


----------



## tfederov

Earl Bonovich said:


> No, nothing yet...
> But they did get a kick out of your request though...


Hope it was in a good way. I think it would be free advertising for them and something a litte kitch to have running when I walk away from my desk at work.


----------



## solo1026

I wish I knew what is going on with the HR20. I Have Not Had Any Problems with my HR20 but I see lot of people are having problems I'm at 0x10b from 00fa.

Good Luck Guys !pride


----------



## gregl

Another victim of a cancelled RSN recording. Had a recording set up to record Sharks vs. Dallas on ch 96 on Dec 21 @ 7:30pm PST (I'm in the bay area and FSN Bay Area is my local RSN). History now shows "This showing was partially recorded because it became unavailable. (13)" and it is not in my playlist.

I've done several searches and only found others with the same problem, but no mention of a possible fix or workaround (manual recordings seem to have the same problem).

Is there any news on this? This is a major deal breaker for me because I mostly record sports and thats one of the only reasons why I got an HR20.


----------



## RAD

I was on an OTA channel and entered 72 and box switched to ESPN2-HD and started to show the channel. I really wanted 73 so I hit the channel up, the video on 72 froze but the audio kept going. Hit channel up again, banner came on and said 73 but now black screen with banner, no audio or video, box is frozen, doing a RBR to recover.


----------



## munangst

AlexCF said:


> Native is off and the TV isn't set to modify the image any. My Sharp doesn't have any sort of automatic crop, it always has to be done manually.
> 
> This is something that one of the updates before 10B caused (I think it was FA).


You're not crazy, I've seen this with 0xFA and 0x10B as well. Native is off, supported resolutions only have 720p enabled, and the TV isn't set to do any crop/scale (it only supports crop/scale for 480i/p inputs).


----------



## veryoldschool

munangst said:


> You're not crazy, I've seen this with 0xFA and 0x10B as well. Native is off, supported resolutions only have 720p enabled, and the TV isn't set to do any crop/scale (it only supports crop/scale for 480i/p inputs).


I can't get mine to do this, but I'm set to 1080I, so I would guess it has something to do with the 720P setting. The HR-20 must spit out 1080I at times when set for 720P.


----------



## UncD2000

Tonight an SD recording started on schedule but on checking, it was unplayable. In addition, only MPEG4 channels could be viewed - MPEG2 channels simply displayed a black screen. Recordings from the playlist worked fine. RBR got things back to normal, even restarting the SD recording. The original part of the recording disappeared from the playlist. This scenario never occurred before 10b.


----------



## veryoldschool

Earl Bonovich said:


> If it was the Keep Or Delete, not just a black screen.
> It probably will delete on the restart, as there is a disconnect between the MyPlaylist and the recorded content. If it is just the black screen, then it should not erase the program on the reboot. Basically... if it erases it on the reboot, it failed to record it... not just a failure on playback (which is what the Black Screen Bug is)


Now I've had my 4th time. In my case a SAT tuner fails to tune to the channel. The play/delete message was there & if I hit keep, it sent me back to the program screen. Hitting play [again] sent me to the play/delete. Delete was all that worked.
The unit wasn't frozen. I setup two programs to record [without RBR] which worked.
This is the only "defect" I've had with this box. I don't think [right now] that it is software [same with 0xFA] and D* is sending out a replacement, so I will keep testing.


----------



## bobojay

Had my first 10b problem. Tried to play an Mpeg-4 HD recording just now that was off the CBS affiliate here in KC recorded today. The playback is froze at 0.00, no pic, no sound. HR20 will show FF 1, 2, 3, 4. Also RW 1, 2, 3, 4, but won't go anywhere, black screen.
Haven't had this problem since right after getting my HR20 in September.


----------



## veryoldschool

bobojay said:


> Had my first 10b problem. Tried to play an Mpeg-4 HD recording just now that was off the CBS affiliate here in KC recorded today. The playback is froze at 0.00, no pic, no sound. HR20 will show FF 1, 2, 3, 4. Also RW 1, 2, 3, 4, but won't go anywhere, black screen.
> Haven't had this problem since right after getting my HR20 in September.


Sounds just like what mine did today, yesterday, last week, & 2 or 3 weeks ago.


----------



## btmoore

bobojay said:


> Had my first 10b problem. Tried to play an Mpeg-4 HD recording just now that was off the CBS affiliate here in KC recorded today. The playback is froze at 0.00, no pic, no sound. HR20 will show FF 1, 2, 3, 4. Also RW 1, 2, 3, 4, but won't go anywhere, black screen.
> Haven't had this problem since right after getting my HR20 in September.


Unwatchable bug, it has been around since the HR20 was released. Don't see it much anymore but it pops up from time to time, sort of like a really nasty version of pinky. Some times the time code with be a negative number, but you will always have a black screen, if you hit ff rw or slip it will count up but that is it. If you RBR that recording will likely disappear. If you do a search on unwatchable bug you will find a lot of post on it I did a full write up with screen shots.


----------



## ptwat

I went from FA to 10B (I think I liked FA better). I have seen lip sync problems I did not see in FA especially when I back up in time. It seems to get worse the further I back up on a channel that is playing. I have noticed it more on one of the local HD channels over the satellite. 
Also reverse 1X hangs (picture freezes) from time to time but will come out of it if I go to 2X reverse.
Another observation is that when going forward (after having gone in reverse) on a live channel, is the sequencing of the video gets jumbled. For example, forwarding through a show, the images will show the news (on a news channel) for a few frames then a commercial then the same part of the news then the same commercial then the same news spot then the same commercial (and so on). It does progress through the program but continues to jumble the video as it progresses.
I did not observe any of these behaviors in FA.


----------



## bret4

Back when I had 0xfa I had all kinds of problems. I did a complete reset and reformated the hard drive. 0xfa ran many times better after than. Now with 10B upgrade I started having all the problems all over again. I did a complete reset with Formating and it seems to be running much better so far. (sense 10B went national). I started with 10B from Santa.

Now I'm not saying this would correct all problems, but, it has worked for me. Seems to me, to assume D*'s upgrades would load nice and clean over old versions of their software when they have so many problems getting it right, is not something to trust. I'll stay with my full reformats as long as I have problems with their upgrades. Of course I will try their upgrades without reformating first. The first sign of problems I'll reformat.

Right now my HR20 is more stable than it ever has been. How long that will last it anyones guess.

Bret


----------



## Score023

Just got my automatic download on Wednesday and my HR20 froze up twice. Prior to these two lock ups I did not have any for the previous two updates.

Hope there is another update real soon.


----------



## veryoldschool

Score023 said:


> Just got my automatic download on Wednesday and my HR20 froze up twice. Prior to these two lock ups I did not have any for the previous two updates.
> Hope there is another update real soon.


Have you done a RBR or unplugged the power yet? I haven't had "lockups" after the download, but I did pull the power cord after, just to give it a "clean start".
My complaint is the random "miss tuning" where a tuner doesn't tune to the channel for a recording, causing it not to record [at random], and ending with a "blank screen" for the recording.


----------



## veryoldschool

bobojay said:


> Had my first 10b problem. Tried to play an Mpeg-4 HD recording just now that was off the CBS affiliate here in KC recorded today. The playback is froze at 0.00, no pic, no sound. HR20 will show FF 1, 2, 3, 4. Also RW 1, 2, 3, 4, but won't go anywhere, black screen.
> Haven't had this problem since right after getting my HR20 in September.


Do you have a multi-switch? 
I do & am wondering if it might be causing my "miss tuning" and the "black screen".


----------



## ptwat

bret4 said:


> Back when I had 0xfa I had all kinds of problems. I did a complete reset and reformated the hard drive. 0xfa ran many times better after than. Now with 10B upgrade I started having all the problems all over again. I did a complete reset with Formating and it seems to be running much better so far. (sense 10B went national). I started with 10B from Santa.
> 
> Now I'm not saying this would correct all problems, but, it has worked for me. Seems to me, to assume D*'s upgrades would load nice and clean over old versions of their software when they have so many problems getting it right, is not something to trust. I'll stay with my full reformats as long as I have problems with their upgrades. Of course I will try their upgrades without reformating first. The first sign of problems I'll reformat.
> 
> Right now my HR20 is more stable than it ever has been. How long that will last it anyones guess.
> 
> Bret


I may end up doing that but hate to lose all my recordings. Maybe after Christmas.
Also had to do an RBR today because even though there was video playing, the box would not respond to the remote or front panel except for the power button.


----------



## Inkeyes

I tried to watch a SD recording today that I made yesterday. It had the unwatchable bug. I tried to play it twice and had to hit the previous button to get back to live TV. I did not have to do a RBR. I deleted the recording. I can't recall having a unwatchable for many weeks. I am connected to a late model Toshiba LCD via HDMI. I have had no issues with the HDMI. I also have the souper crop bug. I use the crop all the time and I wish they would address that anomaly.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Took the HR20 out of standby to find a black screen on all satellite-delivered channels. OTA channels were ok. Any attempt to play a recording resulted in a black screen. All menus seemed functional. RBR cured the problem. 

I know this is a known issue and I just wanted to report another instance of it.


----------



## bigz

Why can't we record 4 programs or two and watch on the other tuners.--Since there is 2 OTA AND 2 D* TUNERS available?


----------



## Just J

bigz said:


> Why can't we record 4 programs or two and watch on the other tuners.--Since there is 2 OTA AND 2 D* TUNERS available?


Because then you'd need to manage 5 data streams to/from the disk - going to the disk, and one coming off it. COuld be done, but design and implementation costs jump significantly with that big a change.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I don't know if this is related to the Black Screen problem, but after my last RBR (see several posts above) tuner 2 was inactive. Another RBR seems to have fixed it for now.


----------



## veryoldschool

lamontcranston said:


> I don't know if this is related to the Black Screen problem, but after my last RBR (see several posts above) tuner 2 was inactive. Another RBR seems to have fixed it for now.


I'm not sure if it's the black screen, but it sure sounds in line with the problem I'm having with mine. I'm calling it the "blank" screen, as it comes from a tuner not tuning. I haven't needed to RBR to have the tuner get back on line. I just need to have it tune to another channel. I looks [to me] as if the tuner just doesn't completely tune [to the channel] sometimes. Send it another "tune command" and it will work [again]. The last time I could go into setup and check [test] them. They all pass before the reset. It sure is a pain when you don't know if a recording will record or not.


----------



## richlife

btmoore said:


> What doesn't the RBR fix, it? It is the uber fix for all your HR20 woes. Black screen ... just RBR, instant delete bug... just RBR, unplayable bug ... just rbr, xyz bug ... just RBR and every thing is better and it also smells like roses. I just don't understand why people complain about the bugs in the HR20 or lockups when you can RBR it, it is a miracle button, it makes the bugs go bye bye, at least until they come back again.
> 
> HR20 = Hard Reboot 20 (the number of times you feel like you are pushing it a week)


That would be 0 times a week. This is why I have problems blaming all these issues on the software. Other than some early first day problems under FA, I haven't done any resets other than to force a download. No RBR, no hard boot, no reformats. I've seen a few quirks and had one 0min recording. There are others like me. I remember in some thread seeing a count of those having problems versus those registered in these forums -- it was a small subset.

Is anyone pursuing with D* the concern that so many HR20s being replaced, the recirculation of "refurbished" HR20s with no refurbishing evident, the lack of consistency of these reported "bugs" on different physical machines, etc.

Earl, you have said D* is a aware of the black screen problem and several others, but have they actually reproduced them and verified they are software? Have they done any work to determine why so many of these problems could be related to hardware if they vanish when a new "good" box is provided?


----------



## hasan

The problem with that is too many user entered variables. How each individual "interacts" with the box is borderline unique. The hardware could be perfect, but the combination of settings, options, and actual keystrokes could produce terrible problems for some and none for others. (certainly true for software bugs, and possibly even true for hardware faults)

There are way too many variables...and we are left with "questionable" correlations. If one has never had a black screen (and very few are reported), then an update comes and lots of reports come in about black screen problems, it's hard to ignore...and it shouldn't be ignored that the latest firmware "introduced" or "aggravated" an existing problem.

The fact that the hardware is the same doesn't mean much. It could be hardware, it could be software. My bet is on software. 

Reproducability is the key, and even that is hard both in lab, and out in the field.

I wouldn't want to be a D* engineer on this one.


----------



## lmurphy

I am having problems with searching for sat signal on turner 1 error 771. Ran new line and still doesn't work. It only seems to effect channel 501 & 544, no other channels. Swithed cables,took off adapter for B, Rebooted and redownloaded the latest update,ect and still no luck. This all started with the last 2 update 108 &10B. Any suggestions???


----------



## veryoldschool

lmurphy said:


> I am having problems with searching for sat signal on turner 1 error 771. Ran new line and still doesn't work. It only seems to effect channel 501 & 544, no other channels. Swithed cables,took off adapter for B, Rebooted and redownloaded the latest update,ect and still no luck. This all started with the last 2 update 108 &10B. Any suggestions???


You could try the "unplug the power" for 10 min. Also go into the setup to check your transponder power to get some more info.


----------



## lmurphy

I tried unplugging it for awhile and the transponder strength is all around 90's. My r15 has no problems with thes two channels. Pretty strange.


----------



## veryoldschool

lmurphy said:


> I tried unplugging it for awhile and the transponder strength is all around 90's. My r15 has no problems with thes two channels. Pretty strange.


Last thought would be to connect your R15 to the same cable(s) and "prove" the channels come through to that location. Then it is starting to sound like a replacement box will be needed.


----------



## jheda

I posted this in another thread, but wanted to make sure this was in the sticky...

This morning I tried to watch the Today show from "behind" and got the grey screen of death. Remote unresponsive. . Went to live (i was about 20 minutes behind) and the remote was non responsive. This hasnt happened since pre oxfa to me. .I am in the middle of a RBR.

As i have reported my 1x rewind hasnt functioned properly in a week, as frequently the dvr rewinds but the screen pauses.

Hr20ox10b
kds60a2000
yamaha 750 via component.


----------



## luv2fly3

Add me to the list of Caller ID casualties!! It worked fine prior to 10b. Now nothing!! Grrrrrrr.


----------



## PoitNarf

Interesting issue yesterday (not sure if it's still happening today). I was recording a program off of OTA WPIX 11-1. Tried tuning to the channel while the recording was in progress and I get searching for signal. Double check the channel on my TV and 11-1 is coming in just fine. Go back to HR20 and still nada. All other OTA channels are working fine. Did a red button reset after the recording had finished, yet still the same problem. Going to try to redo the OTA setup to see if that will bring it back.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

veryoldschool said:


> I'm not sure if it's the black screen, but it sure sounds in line with the problem I'm having with mine. I'm calling it the "blank" screen, as it comes from a tuner not tuning. I haven't needed to RBR to have the tuner get back on line. I just need to have it tune to another channel. I looks [to me] as if the tuner just doesn't completely tune [to the channel] sometimes. Send it another "tune command" and it will work [again]. The last time I could go into setup and check [test] them. They all pass before the reset. It sure is a pain when you don't know if a recording will record or not.


I did a signal strength test and it consistently showed tuner 2 "Not Acquired" until the RBR. Since then all has been well.


----------



## PoitNarf

PoitNarf said:


> Interesting issue yesterday (not sure if it's still happening today). I was recording a program off of OTA WPIX 11-1. Tried tuning to the channel while the recording was in progress and I get searching for signal. Double check the channel on my TV and 11-1 is coming in just fine. Go back to HR20 and still nada. All other OTA channels are working fine. Did a red button reset after the recording had finished, yet still the same problem. Going to try to redo the OTA setup to see if that will bring it back.


After 2 red button resets and going through the initial OTA setup again, I still cannot receive channel 11-1 WPIX. I tried 11-2 as well which doesn't come in either. Both channels are received fine by my TVs ATSC tuner. When checking the signal strength on the HR20 for 11-1, I do receive an excellent signal for both OTA tuners. This was working fine yesterday morning. Running out of ideas here...


----------



## litzdog911

luv2fly3 said:


> Add me to the list of Caller ID casualties!! It worked fine prior to 10b. Now nothing!! Grrrrrrr.


Sometimes you can get it back by deleting your Call History Log entries, disabling Caller ID, then re-enabling Caller ID.


----------



## mikeny

PoitNarf said:


> After 2 red button resets and going through the initial OTA setup again, I still cannot receive channel 11-1 WPIX. I tried 11-2 as well which doesn't come in either. Both channels are received fine by my TVs ATSC tuner. When checking the signal strength on the HR20 for 11-1, I do receive an excellent signal for both OTA tuners. This was working fine yesterday morning. Running out of ideas here...


PoitNarf,

Don't worry about it for now. DirecTV needs to work this out. It's out of our control. On AVS, in the NYC Local OTA thread, they mentioned how WPIX-DT changed 
their PSIP info to The CW11 or something like that. WPIX is reported to be aware of the problem and has nofified DirecTV. HR10-250 users had the problem too but they're able scan for OTA and got it going again. Unlike HR20 users who must rely on the guide today for proper mapping. They'll work it out. We are in deperate need of a 'scan on specific frequencies' feature or a total scan.


----------



## pappasbike

jheda said:


> I posted this in another thread, but wanted to make sure this was in the sticky...
> 
> This morning I tried to watch the Today show from "behind" and got the grey screen of death. Remote unresponsive. . Went to live (i was about 20 minutes behind) and the remote was non responsive. This hasnt happened since pre oxfa to me. .I am in the middle of a RBR.
> 
> As i have reported my 1x rewind hasnt functioned properly in a week, as frequently the dvr rewinds but the screen pauses.
> 
> Hr20ox10b
> kds60a2000
> yamaha 750 via component.


The rewind functions are very erratic on this for me as well. You're right the 1x rewind freezes the frame even though it actually is backing up but you can't tell until you hit play. My recourse is to always go to 2x then I do see the frames backing up. Maybe one day:lol:


----------



## PoitNarf

mikeny said:


> PoitNarf,
> 
> Don't worry about it for now. DirecTV needs to work this out. It's out of our control. On AVS, in the NYC Local OTA thread, they mentioned how WPIX-DT changed
> their PSIP info to The CW11 or something like that. WPIX is reported to be aware of the problem and has nofified DirecTV. HR10-250 users had the problem too but they're able scan for OTA and got it going again. Unlike HR20 users who must rely on the guide today for proper mapping. They'll work it out. We are in deperate need of a 'scan on specific frequencies' feature or a total scan.


Ah, guess everyone in the NY area is unable to receive WPIX with their HR20 right now as well. The picked a fine time to change it... I had the WPIX Yule Log all set to record, and it was gonna be in HD too...


----------



## mikeny

PoitNarf said:


> Ah, guess everyone in the NY area is unable to receive WPIX with their HR20 right now as well. The picked a fine time to change it... I had the WPIX Yule Log all set to record, and it was gonna be in HD too...


Indeed. Go for SD for your Yule Log. I needed to cancel the scheduled HD recording of "Everybody Hates Chris". I hope they fix this soon.


----------



## Just J

As described here, my 2 month old HR20 died last Friday, so I got a new one at Best Buy. After initial setup and an automatic restart to load 0x10B, I activated it and tested it. After it was running normally, I did a "Reset Everything" and repeated guided setup, including OTA this time. Once that was done and the box was running, I unplugged it for 15 minutes before plugging it back in and, after it finished startup, began using it normally.

I had hoped that the Reset Everything, and the unplugged "time out", combined with a new box, would give me the best odds for a stable box.

Nope - apparently, I haven't figured out the secret recipe for stability yet.

Tonight, less than 72 hours after finishing the process described above, the box became unstable. It initially manifested by an unwillingness to perform trick play on either the live or recording playback of the Eagles/Dallas game (on Chicago LIL NBC 5). I stopped that recording and instead told it to record Chicago OTA 5-1, then turned everything off and went out for dinner. At this time, there was nothing in my playlist.

Came back from dinner and watch the game recording, which seemed to go OK. Deleted the recording from the play list, then went to watch the only other thing in that list, "1 vs 100", which I had recorded from the Chicago LIL (can't remember which one at the moment) at around the same time the game was recording. I got the "Immediate Keep Or Delete" prompt. Selected keep, then tried to play it again. Same error. So I did a Restart Recorder from the menu. After the restart, "1 vs. 100" was gone, leaving the playlist empty.


----------



## veryoldschool

Just J said:


> Came back from dinner and watch the game recording, which seemed to go OK. Deleted the recording from the play list, then went to watch the only other thing in that list, "1 vs 100", which I had recorded from the Chicago LIL (can't remember which one at the moment) at around the same time the game was recording. I got the "Immediate Keep Or Delete" prompt. Selected keep, then tried to play it again. Same error. So I did a Restart Recorder from the menu. After the restart, "1 vs. 100" was gone, leaving the playlist empty.


Yep, this is what it will do when ever it wants to. It seems the unit will fail to tune to a channel, so it doesn't record [even though it thinks it is]. You don't always get the delete/same message & the recorder "thinks" it recorded it, but in fact you have a "black screen". I don't know if it's hardware or software, but mine did it under 0xfa.


----------



## mlyle

Got a new kind of Black Screen today.

Came hope 12/25 and found this:
5 to 6pm recording was fine.
6 to 7 recording was 1 hour of all black.
another recording was the instant delete with no length

Live TV was black. One Channel, Channel 5 HD in memphis (non-OTA) seemed to work. Every other channel (including Channel 5 SD) I looked at was black.

OTA showed no signal.

Could go to playlist and play shows. Could go to guide and change channels. 

Last black screen I got was a lock, required a red button. This time I tried a reset from the menu and things came back (recordings were still bad).

So, after weeks with no black screen on FA, I have had 3 black screens on 10b. the last two being 12/23 (full lock, red button)- and on 12/25.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Brantel

Just J said:


> Nope - apparently, I haven't figured out the secret recipe for stability yet.
> .


As we have seen on here for a few days, people that are not having problems attribute those that are to some sort of user interaction issue with the current software. Seems to me that you were very dilligent in the way you started up this new box and were using its most basic functions as a DVR and still got bit by problems.

What are we suppose to do to keep these things running? Sit them on the shelf and watch the blue circle spin and never use the remote?

I believe there is a major flaw in the hardware quality control on this box and it is manifesting itself in the way we are seeing these random issues and failures.


----------



## EJB

Add me to the list of folks that have had the black screen problem. I have had the HR20 since September with very few problems (1 lost recording, the screen saver issue and that is about it). I got 10B from Santa and had only seen the screen saver issue since that update. 

Yesterday, the wife was changing the channels and all the stations went black with no sound. The remote then froze and we had to do a red button reset. This morning, when we turned on the HR20, all channels were black. You could bring up the menu and the guide, see the guide data and try to tune to a channel, but they were all black with no sound. After a red button reset, all is fine again.

I scanned through this thread and see others reporting the problem, so hopefully it will be addressed in the next update. Has anyone found a workaround to get it out of this state without a reset?

Thanks!

ejb


----------



## jcwest

EJB said:


> Add me to the list of folks that have had the black screen problem. I have had the HR20 since September with very few problems (1 lost recording, the screen saver issue and that is about it). I got 10B from Santa and had only seen the screen saver issue since that update.
> 
> Yesterday, the wife was changing the channels and all the stations went black with no sound. The remote then froze and we had to do a red button reset. This morning, when we turned on the HR20, all channels were black. You could bring up the menu and the guide, see the guide data and try to tune to a channel, but they were all black with no sound. After a red button reset, all is fine again.
> 
> I scanned through this thread and see others reporting the problem, so hopefully it will be addressed in the next update. Has anyone found a workaround to get it out of this state without a reset?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ejb


What he said.............

I have never had a BSOD or lock-up before 10b Santa.

10b needs some serious tweeking..

J C


----------



## Stuart Sweet

mlyle said:


> Got a new kind of Black Screen today.
> 
> Came hope 12/25 and found this:
> 5 to 6pm recording was fine.
> 6 to 7 recording was 1 hour of all black.
> another recording was the instant delete with no length
> 
> Merry Christmas!


I had the exact, exact same issue with 5-6 and 6-7 recordings of Mythbusters. Were you recording Mythbusters as well? Maybe there was something wrong with the satellite feed. You know, the networks don't always have their "A game" going on hoilday weekends. Anyone with seniority has the day off.

I also noticed that the 12/24 airing of It's a Wonderful Life had several signal drops (blue screen followed by pixelated image followed by 2-3 seconds of no sound) after every commercial break in the 8:00 hour. Again, I'd guess we're dealing with novices in the control room.


----------



## lucky13

Apologies if this has been reported before.

The Yellow button functions as a mute. This is not my mute of choice, but sometimes I press it accidentally. However, pressing yellow again, or volume up or down, doesn't unmute. Sound returns when the channel is changed (or I hit last channel 2x to return to the live TV or recording I was watching).

Not a major issue, since there's an easy workaround, but annoying.
Is the Yellow mute an intentional function? If so, why, sicne there's another mute button?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Yellow is not a mute button.

The Yellow toggles between the available audio tracks.
Some of the digital broadcasts in their bitstream state that they have a 2nd audio track, but really don't. 

So the HR20 toggles to the 2nd audio track, but with dead air.
And for what ever reason, it can't toggle back sometimes once it goes to this empty track.


----------



## carrot

Keep getting this issue:

Try to watch MPEG-4 channel at beginning of show WHILE STILL BEING RECORDED.

Black unwatchable show results. I can go to guide and watch show live. If I use any trick play buttons on live show, it appears to try to rejoin the broken file and now I can watch nothing recorded or live on that channel. But now I can continue to watch the live version only after deleting the defective recording file and going back to guide.

This is frequent but not 100% repeatable and on MPEG-4 locals only. It may be a concidance but they seem to be 720P. Once this behaviour starts, a reboot will give temporary relief.


----------



## gobucks100

I also am having the black screen problem. Around 4-5 times I have turned on the box and had a black screen with no audio. I could change channels and move around in the guide but always got the black screen. Also could go into my playlist and start recordings again with black screen. Could FF and REW but always black. Required the one finger salute to fix. 

Jeff


----------



## Just J

As mentioned earlier, had to get a new box a few days ago. Now that the family in town for the holidays has left, I finally had a chance to start programming the new box with my Series Links. Note that last night a little after 11:00pm CST I had to do a soft-restart, and it was a little after 11:am CST this morning when I started the programming.

Initially, I went into the guide and located the shows I wanted to add as Series Links (Friday Night Lights, Shark, and NUMB3RS). I pressed [R] twice on each show to create the series link, and each had the (R))) icon in the guide.

I decided that I didn't really want this week's episodes to record, as they are all reruns. So I went back in to the guide and hit [R] one more time for each show, clearing the (R))) icon. I then went to each show, hit [Info], selected "Rec. Series", and then selected "Record Series" to record the series with my defaults (First Run, All Episodes, Disk Full, On-time, On-time). Each one said it had been added to the prioritizer. I then turned the unit off and went out.

Came back around 3:30pm CST (about 4 hours later) and turned the unit back on. I decided to re-arrange items in the prioritizer. Much to my surprise, the Series Links I had just created were gone!!! I had expected that they wouldn't be in the To Do list since the shows were repeats, but I thought the entries in the Prioritizer would be there showing "None Scheduled". Instead, they were gone!!! :eek2: :nono:


----------



## Just J

So the local news runs a teaser that the Bears/Packers Game on the 31st has been rescheduled. A quick check on NFL.com showed that the game had been moved to the 7:15 time slot (CST). So I went to the To Do list, highlighted the existing entry (a manual recording for 12:00pm CST, 4.5 Hours, Chicago LIL 32) and hit [Select]. Selected [Record..] to bring up the details, then changed the start time to 7:15. Highlighted [Update] and hit select to change the entry (yeah, I know - it may not be on Fox at the new time, but at least I'd have an entry to remind me once the schedule fills in).

[*Bug XXXX1*] Their was no response to the Update request. I could move down to [Cancel Record] and back up to [Update], and I could see the power light flicker when I pressed the select button, but it would not update the recording. I finally had to [Cancel Record] and create a new entry from scratch.

[*Bug XXXX2*] I decided to see if the problem was consistent. So I went to the new entry to update the channel to 95. This time, when I highlighted [Update] and pressed the [Select] button, the recorder reacted. *But*, instead of simply updating the recording, it told me I had a conflict - I had two programs already scheduled to record. The problem is, one of the two programs was the very program I was trying to modify!!!! Then, when I chose to cancel that one, it took me to the Recording Settings screen. I canceled it from there, and the "modified" program is still in the To Do list, but WTH? That does not seem right.


----------



## rlockshin

The new software HAS NOT fixed the MAJOR problems with this box.
I was recording a show today and yellow record light was on. Went to playlist and it gave me the -59 minute error. Nothing was recorded
This has happened in the past ,too.
Also once a week the remote and front panel buttons go dead.
Reset fixes that one,but it should not have to come to that.
Earl, would a hard drive reset be worthwhile for me?
Would prefer not to do it,but would if I was going to see improvements.
I know all of my settings and favarites would have to be redone.
Earl, please advise.
Thanks


----------



## mlyle

lamontcranston said:


> I had the exact, exact same issue with 5-6 and 6-7 recordings of Mythbusters. Were you recording Mythbusters as well? Maybe there was something wrong with the satellite feed. You know, the networks don't always have their "A game" going on hoilday weekends. Anyone with seniority has the day off.


Not recording Mythbusters. Manual record 5-6 of ch360 was fine. manual record 6-7(central) of ch 204 60 min blackness. I forgot what the other recording was that was the instant delete black recording.

I didn't see a problem with any of the feeds at all after the reset. My local NBC HD has audio problems consistently, and unfortunately local NBC is the weakest OTA link as well. (Channel 5, Memphis)


----------



## joeblow

I too am having this exact problem with 10b.



carrot said:


> Keep getting this issue:
> 
> Try to watch MPEG-4 channel at beginning of show WHILE STILL BEING RECORDED.
> 
> Black unwatchable show results. I can go to guide and watch show live. If I use any trick play buttons on live show, it appears to try to rejoin the broken file and now I can watch nothing recorded or live on that channel. But now I can continue to watch the live version only after deleting the defective recording file and going back to guide.
> 
> This is frequent but not 100% repeatable and on MPEG-4 locals only. It may be a concidance but they seem to be 720P. Once this behaviour starts, a reboot will give temporary relief.


----------



## Swartzy

Without going through this whole thread... has anyone else had an issue w/ the new release not downloading channel guide data?

When I reboot the box it pulls down some data... but doesn't continue to do so and thus after about 24 hours (when the channel guide should be caught up) the channel guide is empty w/ everything reading "Regular Schedule".

I rebooted again this morning before leaving for work... but I expect I'll have to call D* when I get home. I've never had this problem before...


----------



## sigma1914

Swartzy said:


> Without going through this whole thread... has anyone else had an issue w/ the new release not downloading channel guide data?
> 
> When I reboot the box it pulls down some data... but doesn't continue to do so and thus after about 24 hours (when the channel guide should be caught up) the channel guide is empty w/ everything reading "Regular Schedule".
> 
> I rebooted again this morning before leaving for work... but I expect I'll have to call D* when I get home. I've never had this problem before...


I've sometimes had it fully populate within hours, and other times it's taken 24+ hours. How much are you getting/not getting?


----------



## bbqdewd

Where are the issues being tracked, I notice Post #2 is still empty. Just wondering if they are being tracked elsewhere and I missed it.


----------



## jheda

Just J said:


> As mentioned earlier, had to get a new box a few days ago. Now that the family in town for the holidays has left, I finally had a chance to start programming the new box with my Series Links. Note that last night a little after 11:00pm CST I had to do a soft-restart, and it was a little after 11:am CST this morning when I started the programming.
> 
> Initially, I went into the guide and located the shows I wanted to add as Series Links (Friday Night Lights, Shark, and NUMB3RS). I pressed [R] twice on each show to create the series link, and each had the (R))) icon in the guide.
> 
> I decided that I didn't really want this week's episodes to record, as they are all reruns. So I went back in to the guide and hit [R] one more time for each show, clearing the (R))) icon. I then went to each show, hit [Info], selected "Rec. Series", and then selected "Record Series" to record the series with my defaults (First Run, All Episodes, Disk Full, On-time, On-time). Each one said it had been added to the prioritizer. I then turned the unit off and went out.
> 
> Came back around 3:30pm CST (about 4 hours later) and turned the unit back on. I decided to re-arrange items in the prioritizer. Much to my surprise, the Series Links I had just created were gone!!! I had expected that they wouldn't be in the To Do list since the shows were repeats, but I thought the entries in the Prioritizer would be there showing "None Scheduled". Instead, they were gone!!! :eek2: :nono:


My hr20 decided to cancel my seasons pass to the Today show. Much to my dismay it did not record this morning. I went into todo and it had all future episodes cancelled.

I attemted to reschedule same by pressing R twice on the guide and it wouldnt accept it.

I then went through the appropriate screens after hitting more info and did a series record. It accepted that, but the todo list did not update accordingly. So i am not sure whether or not it will record tommorow AM.

I have been pretty lucky overall, but i am seeing instablilty in 10b similiar to pre oxfa days.

I started a thread to monitor how many are having series link issues..


----------



## Swartzy

sigma1914 said:


> I've sometimes had it fully populate within hours, and other times it's taken 24+ hours. How much are you getting/not getting?


As of this morning (after a reboot yesterday afternoon) the whole guide was "Regular Schedule". Shortly after the reboot, I had probably about 8 hours worth of programming as that's what it downloaded during the reboot.

I rebooted it because the guide had pretty much gone blank like it is now. I rebooted again before I left for work... we'll see where it is when I get home.


----------



## RMSko

I've had my unit for a while and never had a BSD, until the new software via Santa that is. I had my first BSD last night when I turned the unit on and needed to do a red button reset to fix it.


----------



## NFLnut

Black screen today. I verified that my TiVos all were receiving all channels .. they were (at least THEY work!). I was able to get MPEG4 locals on the HR20, but the nats were all black screen. Had to reset in order to receive everything.

I DID experience the black screen recordings bug prior to today where recordings made prior to this release were black screen until I fast forwarded to about 15 minutes into the program. Then I could rewind to the beginning and watch the whole recording.

This is just another in a long list of things that weren't broken in the last software release that are broken now! Things just get worse with every successive update. It's time for D* to admit that they CAN'T properly design DVR software and make nice with TiVo! I DO like some of the UI "improvements" over the outdated TiVo UI -- being able to view the Now Playing list/To Do List/set up recordings, etc without exiting live or recorded programs, but at least their software works!


----------



## RJD657

Earl, Just got my hr20 last week ever since 10B download I keep getting "live tv conflict" messages every time I try to record a program then change the channels. I was on the phone with a D*tech who didn't seem to know much about it Ive tried everything rbr, reset everything ect.. D* agreed to send me another hr 20 (refurbished ). Got the box and it does the same thing. any help, Thanks, Rick


----------



## Tom Robertson

RJD657 said:


> Earl, Just got my hr20 last week ever since 10B download I keep getting "live tv conflict" messages every time I try to record a program then change the channels. I was on the phone with a D*tech who didn't seem to know much about it Ive tried everything rbr, reset everything ect.. D* agreed to send me another hr 20 (refurbished ). Got the box and it does the same thing. any help, Thanks, Rick


Rick, welcome to the forums! :welcome_s

What do the signal strength meters show for both tuners? And then swap the two satellite cables in, reboot, and what do the signal strength meters show? You might also try removing or swapping the BBCs.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## RJD657

tibber said:


> Rick, welcome to the forums! :welcome_s
> 
> What do the signal strength meters show for both tuners? And then swap the two satellite cables in, reboot, and what do the signal strength meters show? You might also try removing or swapping the BBCs.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


tibber, I have 96% on tuner 1, 95% on tuner 2. no bbc's. Ran two new cables to dish, changed all fittings. Tried swapping cables and reboot . 95% on tuner 1 96% on tuner 2. Still get the live tv conflict. I don't know. Thanks for the help though. Rick


----------



## Tom Robertson

RJD657 said:


> tibber, I have 96% on tuner 1, 95% on tuner 2. no bbc's. Ran two new cables to dish, changed all fittings. Tried swapping cables and reboot . 95% on tuner 1 96% on tuner 2. Still get the live tv conflict. I don't know. Thanks for the help though. Rick


Yeah, you're beyond the "oh its just a [insert trivial reason here]" and seriously into the "well, I've heard that if you [insert goofy-assed thingie that just happened to work for one person here]" Have you tried standing on your left foot, IIRC, when you pushed the reboot button?    

I guess the next thing I'd try is re-forcing a download of the software (press the buttons 0 2 4 6 8 on your remote at the very first welcome/hello screen after a reboot). The left foot might work better, but this is more likely to actually do something useful.

How long are your cable runs? Do you have solid copper core coax? I'm only wondering if a marginal power supply might not give enough power for both tuners via a marginal cable run?

Have you tried the right foot??? 

Alas, I do not have a definite diagnosis tree for you, so I hoped covering with a bit of humor at least lightened the day...
Tom


----------



## gcisko

Earl Bonovich said:


> Yellow is not a mute button.
> So the HR20 toggles to the 2nd audio track, but with dead air.
> And for what ever reason, it can't toggle back sometimes once it goes to this empty track.


My guess is the reason is software related


----------



## JonW

I keep losing tuner 1 on one of my HR20's. Switching cables doesn't help. Rebooting always brings it back. I've seen this before, but it's more common with 0x10b


----------



## gcisko

EJB said:


> Add me to the list of folks that have had the black screen problem. I have had the HR20 since September with very few problems (1 lost recording, the screen saver issue and that is about it). I got 10B from Santa and had only seen the screen saver issue since that update.
> 
> Yesterday, the wife was changing the channels and all the stations went black with no sound. The remote then froze and we had to do a red button reset. This morning, when we turned on the HR20, all channels were black. You could bring up the menu and the guide, see the guide data and try to tune to a channel, but they were all black with no sound. After a red button reset, all is fine again.
> 
> I scanned through this thread and see others reporting the problem, so hopefully it will be addressed in the next update. Has anyone found a workaround to get it out of this state without a reset?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ejb


Same thing happened to me yesterday morning! I turned on the box and it was black. Nothing would fix it except for a RBR. I checked and no software update. But so many random people are reporting the same thing. So something must have happened... Is D* going to say what it is???


----------



## gcisko

gobucks100 said:


> I also am having the black screen problem. Around 4-5 times I have turned on the box and had a black screen with no audio. I could change channels and move around in the guide but always got the black screen. Also could go into my playlist and start recordings again with black screen. Could FF and REW but always black. Required the one finger salute to fix.
> 
> Jeff


Are you using OTA??? It may help D* If they were to find that all the black screens are from people using OTA. I haven't had a black screen since the end of sept. So the only thing that really changed is the software/firmware and OTA connection.


----------



## gcisko

Just J said:


> So the local news runs a teaser that the Bears/Packers Game on the 31st has been rescheduled. A quick check on NFL.com showed that the game had been moved to the 7:15 time slot (CST). So I went to the To Do list, highlighted the existing entry (a manual recording for 12:00pm CST, 4.5 Hours, Chicago LIL 32) and hit [Select]. Selected [Record..] to bring up the details, then changed the start time to 7:15. Highlighted [Update] and hit select to change the entry (yeah, I know - it may not be on Fox at the new time, but at least I'd have an entry to remind me once the schedule fills in).
> 
> [*Bug XXXX1*] Their was no response to the Update request. I could move down to [Cancel Record] and back up to [Update], and I could see the power light flicker when I pressed the select button, but it would not update the recording. I finally had to [Cancel Record] and create a new entry from scratch.
> 
> [*Bug XXXX2*] I decided to see if the problem was consistent. So I went to the new entry to update the channel to 95. This time, when I highlighted [Update] and pressed the [Select] button, the recorder reacted. *But*, instead of simply updating the recording, it told me I had a conflict - I had two programs already scheduled to record. The problem is, one of the two programs was the very program I was trying to modify!!!! Then, when I chose to cancel that one, it took me to the Recording Settings screen. I canceled it from there, and the "modified" program is still in the To Do list, but WTH? That does not seem right.


I had pretty much identical problems trying to setup NFL recordings on the NFL Network last week. SO your is not a random occourance.


----------



## Ed Campbell

I thought the problem was one of our less-than-competent locals. 3 of the 4 networks that D* will be carrying as mpeg4's still have trouble tgetting heir HD casts up regularly. The Fox/CBS channels are now owned by the same folks and screw up weekly; so, when I lost the CBS OTA HD feed altogether, I figured it was same old.

Called once. Got a non-answer.

Symptom was a black screen on that channel only -- no seeking for signal message though -- signal meter showed a strong enough signal; but, no content. Still not so unusual. I even rescanned for OTA once -- thinking something may have gone missing.

Today, idle time, thought I'd check signals, again; but, figured I'd riffle through the OTA channels. Started at the bottom/Fox/channel coming in OK > up through the mix and the top/CBS/nada. Worked back down and this time Fox was missing -- and same symptom as CBS > black screen after the banner faded and no seeking signal message. Started working back up, again > now, NBC missing > then a lockup with the whole array of what serves as background for OTA > blue screen, frame for banner; but, no banner > background images > nothing would move, everything frozen in blue including banner frame.

So, RBR, and everything is back fine > including the CBS channel that has been missing. Left the critter in standby except for a couple hours of proper football from London to repopulate the Guide a bit faster > everything recording and functioning OK, tonight, including CBS.

Just thought I'd get it noted. Never happened before. Never did a 2nd reboot after the last download which was the nat'l automatic after the Santa.


----------



## pappys

rlockshin said:


> The new software HAS NOT fixed the MAJOR problems with this box.
> I was recording a show today and yellow record light was on. Went to playlist and it gave me the -59 minute error. Nothing was recorded
> This has happened in the past ,too.
> Also once a week the remote and front panel buttons go dead.
> Reset fixes that one,but it should not have to come to that.
> Earl, would a hard drive reset be worthwhile for me?
> Would prefer not to do it,but would if I was going to see improvements.
> I know all of my settings and favarites would have to be redone.
> Earl, please advise.
> Thanks


Sounds like a hard drive issue. if you're machine is shutting off continuously like that, something internally is wrong. call and get a new box.


----------



## KapnKrunch

Since 0x10b, I have noticed that the 30-Second Advance (skip) function is much less responsive. This seems to be especially apparent when playing back recorded material.


----------



## Tyrod

Dam, I thought this thing was fixed....now I can't FF through commercials on live shows.


----------



## bbqdewd

Can anyone that has Channel 542, Showtime Extreme, please check and see if you have audio? I have not had audio for 3 days I know, not sure if the problem came with 10b or not, but I know I've watched it in the past. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Swartzy

I guess nobody else is having a problem w/ the new release not downloading guide data.

I called D* last night and they instructed me to reset everything... when I knew damn well it wasn't going to do anything but clear everything out. Sure enough... I check it this morning and it's "Regular Schedule" across the board again.

At least now I'll have a good reason to chew somebody out...


----------



## Bay CIty

COME ON D*-It`s time to get this POS thing working right-WTF


----------



## portmon

gregl said:


> Another victim of a cancelled RSN recording. Had a recording set up to record Sharks vs. Dallas on ch 96 on Dec 21 @ 7:30pm PST (I'm in the bay area and FSN Bay Area is my local RSN). History now shows "This showing was partially recorded because it became unavailable. (13)" and it is not in my playlist.
> 
> I've done several searches and only found others with the same problem, but no mention of a possible fix or workaround (manual recordings seem to have the same problem).
> 
> Is there any news on this? This is a major deal breaker for me because I mostly record sports and thats one of the only reasons why I got an HR20.


   

This same thing is killing me. Not sure if the bug is the guide data is flaky/not geting fixed and the recording algorithms depend on the guide data or what. The CSRs have told me twice now to just reset the recorder. They have no clue. I don't even know how to go about asking for real help on this. I'm going to try to at least get some account credit but I'm about ready to switch to cable. My home team has at least 41 home HD games this year and I've only successfully recorded about 2 out of at least 15. I think the recorder can receive and show the programs but if you're not home (most of the time for me), you're out of luck because it won't be recorded no matter what you do. Even my manual recording didn't work.

I select the games to record from the guide in advance (this is YES-HD, the last 3 games were NJ Nets vs. Golden State Warriors, LA Lakers, and Houston Rockets). 2 days before game, it's still in the TODO. Day before game, it's gone from the TODO list so I select it to record again, it goes back in the TODO list. Come home late at night after the game, channel 96 (or 95) shows the DirecTV logo with music. No recorded game. The history shows "Canceled" with "This showing was partially recorded because it became unavailable. (13)" I see the same thing for things I set to record that haven't happened yet like Connecticut vs. LSU (ESPNHD, 1/6 9pm). Already canceled.

Recording HD sports was whole reason I bought furniture, HDTV equipment, etc. If anyone has recommendations on the CSR or HR20 front, I'm open to anything.


----------



## JacknJuls

> Originally Posted by EJB
> Add me to the list of folks that have had the black screen problem. I have had the HR20 since September with very few problems (1 lost recording, the screen saver issue and that is about it). I got 10B from Santa and had only seen the screen saver issue since that update.
> 
> Yesterday, the wife was changing the channels and all the stations went black with no sound. The remote then froze and we had to do a red button reset. This morning, when we turned on the HR20, all channels were black. You could bring up the menu and the guide, see the guide data and try to tune to a channel, but they were all black with no sound. After a red button reset, all is fine again.
> 
> I scanned through this thread and see others reporting the problem, so hopefully it will be addressed in the next update. Has anyone found a workaround to get it out of this state without a reset?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ejb


I've had this happen to me 4 times now. I usually have to RBR at least once per day because of lockups as well. I _am_ using the OTA functionality.


----------



## veryoldschool

bbqdewd said:


> Can anyone that has Channel 542, Showtime Extreme, please check and see if you have audio? I have not had audio for 3 days I know, not sure if the problem came with 10b or not, but I know I've watched it in the past. Thanks in advance!


It now has been reported to D*. In the mean time, if you want to hear the sound, go to English 2 [audio settings].


----------



## veryoldschool

JacknJuls said:


> I've had this happen to me 4 times now. I usually have to RBR at least once per day because of lockups as well. I _am_ using the OTA functionality.


I'm not having these problems. I would do a reset everything or reformat to clean things up. If neither of these changes your problems, I would look for a replacement from D*. In my 2 months with the HR-20, I've had to do RBR, but nowhere near once a day. Lockups can leave bad files on your disk, and I would hope cleaning it would resolve your constant need to RBR.


----------



## veryoldschool

KapnKrunch said:


> Since 0x10b, I have noticed that the 30-Second Advance (skip) function is much less responsive. This seems to be especially apparent when playing back recorded material.


This may be your remote and not the HR-20. I use the 30-sec button a lot, so I don't think it's the software.


----------



## veryoldschool

Swartzy said:


> I guess nobody else is having a problem w/ the new release not downloading guide data.
> 
> I called D* last night and they instructed me to reset everything... when I knew damn well it wasn't going to do anything but clear everything out. Sure enough... I check it this morning and it's "Regular Schedule" across the board again.
> 
> At least now I'll have a good reason to chew somebody out...


What kind of signal are you getting from the 101 SAT?


----------



## qubit

I just had my hr20 freeze last night. a frozen picture was on the tv. I think the channel was 3hundred and something, some weird free network. Picture was hung, audio was still coming through normal. no buttons on remote did anything to change channel, etc. hit RBR and went to bed. In morning the hr20 was at a blank blue screen as if it didn't fully reboot. My wife hit RBR again and again it seemed to hang at a blue screen with directv logo but nothing else. I pulled power for 30 seconds and reapplied and then it booted up fine.


----------



## bbqdewd

veryoldschool said:


> It now has been reported to D*. In the mean time, if you want to hear the sound, go to English 2 [audio settings].


Thanks, that works! Appreciate it!


----------



## EJB

Just got another black screen where the sound and picture are gone on all the channels but the guide still works. I am using OTA and those channels won't come in either.

Someone earlier in this thread asked whether the black screen problem could be related to OTA being setup/used.

Earl - Is it worth setting up a Pole on the forum to see who has/has not had the black screen problem and whether they have OTA setup or not? Think four choice on the poll would cover it.

ejb


----------



## btmoore

veryoldschool said:


> I'm not having these problems. I would do a reset everything or reformat to clean things up. If neither of these changes your problems, I would look for a replacement from D*. In my 2 months with the HR-20, I've had to do RBR, but nowhere near once a day. Lockups can leave bad files on your disk, and I would hope cleaning it would resolve your constant need to RBR.


No one knows if a reformat fixes anything or if the HR20 retains any bad files on the "hard disk" that is just your guess work. Unless you have access to the code no one here knows how the HR20 is using the DASD vs FLASH for persistent storing of data out side of it is logical that the video files are on the DASD. A reformat is just going to put your HR20 back in to a potentially refreshed state. Will that fix the defects you are seeing? No one knows. I would agree that a reformat would be an option if you are left with no other options, but I have seen you post multiple times recommending reformatting, and there is no solid evidence that a reformat does anything but resets the HR20.


----------



## btmoore

EJB said:


> Just got another black screen where the sound and picture are gone on all the channels but the guide still works. I am using OTA and those channels won't come in either.
> 
> Someone earlier in this thread asked whether the black screen problem could be related to OTA being setup/used.
> 
> Earl - Is it worth setting up a Pole on the forum to see who has/has not had the black screen problem and whether they have OTA setup or not? Think four choice on the poll would cover it.
> 
> ejb


I have seen a few people posts about this problem, I have not experienced myself, if some one can write it up like I have documented other bugs in the Catalog of HR20 Bugs  I will add it to the catalog.


----------



## Swartzy

I just got home... no guide data after reset last night... "Regular Schedule" across the board.

So... I call D* again... explain... they ask me to do a RBR one more time. Naturally... it downloads a couple hours of guide data upon reboot so they think it's fixed. I explain to them that's not the case because it's done it before.

She explains to me sometimes software updates don't take because not all the boxes are the same. Not all the same?!! Holy crap... isn't that quality control 101!? I understand if they have different firmware for the contained hardware and stuff... but that's why you keep a version of every piece of hardware you've sold so you can test software on it before releasing a software update... it's called backward compatibility! It's not like these things have been on the market for 20 years.

Perhaps their way of getting new hardware in old boxes and/or doing firmware updates is to replace them as they become problematic... update the replaced unit w/ new firmware and so forth and throw it back out into the world as a replacement to another box suffering from an update that didn't take.

Anyway... I told her, after she explained I need to wait 24 hours and call back... that when (not if) I call back I'll be demanding concessions and a new box.

Frustrating! If TW offered EPSNU, ESPN2 HD and the NFL Network in my area I'd be all over it.


----------



## veryoldschool

btmoore said:


> No one knows if a reformat fixes anything or if the HR20 retains any bad files on the "hard disk" that is just your guess work. Unless you have access to the code no one here knows how the HR20 is using the DASD vs FLASH for persistent storing of data out side of it is logical that the video files are on the DASD. A reformat is just going to put your HR20 back in to a potentially refreshed state. Will that fix the defects you are seeing? No one knows. I would agree that a reformat would be an option if you are left with no other options, but I have seen you post multiple times recommending reformatting, and there is no solid evidence that a reformat does anything but resets the HR20.


I'm not sure what fight you're trying to pick here. There are several places the HR-20 stores data: Non-volatile [firmware], volatile [guide info], resettable [setup info, i.e. zip code], and the hard disk. Anyone of these could have a bad file [data] causing the unit to not function correctly. "Resetting everything" from the setup menu seems to do the most to clear out the hardware and give the user the best opportunity to have the unit perform as it should, as it doesn't seem every "bug" is being experienced by all users. This won't cure defective software or hardware, but will give the user a chance to narrow down the problem if it returns.
I was suggesting what to do to help someone else's problems & the things I've done with mine that have caused it to work better. I'm not having to do a RBR on any regular basis.


----------



## hasan

gcisko said:


> Are you using OTA??? It may help D* If they were to find that all the black screens are from people using OTA. I haven't had a black screen since the end of sept. So the only thing that really changed is the software/firmware and OTA connection.


I don't think it has anything to do with OTA. I have it and have had no black screens in 16 weeks. I think (from what I have read) that it has increased in frequency since 0x10b, but it is merely coincidental that 0x10b turned OTA on for the first time....or a lot more of us would have it.


----------



## Tyrod

I've got the "no audio when turned on" bug. Changing channels fixes the problem but it still a new bug for me.


----------



## mndwalsh

Just an FYI

My HR20 has been almost perfect up to the last update (since November). Last night was the 3rd night in a row that it locked up. With just a couple Movies I had yet to watch (I still have my HR10-25 hooked up tot he same tv) I decided to do a complete reset back to factory defaults. I was suprised that it didn't take very long at all, I will see how it goes.


----------



## UTVLamented

mndwalsh said:


> Just an FYI
> 
> My HR20 has been almost perfect up to the last update (since November). Last night was the 3rd night in a row that it locked up. With just a couple Movies I had yet to watch (I still have my HR10-25 hooked up tot he same tv) I decided to do a complete reset back to factory defaults. I was suprised that it didn't take very long at all, I will see how it goes.


Ditto for me. Working fine for months, now daily lockups and last night BSOD. I wish they would backout to the prior version. With this lastest update DIRECTV has now provided a consistent (bad) experience for everyone. Look at the bright side, this eliminates those pesky "well, mine is working fine" posts. I'm still glad I have one, though. I'm sure they will get it right someday.


----------



## mtnagel

mndwalsh said:


> Just an FYI
> 
> My HR20 has been almost perfect up to the last update (since November). Last night was the 3rd night in a row that it locked up. With just a couple Movies I had yet to watch (I still have my HR10-25 hooked up tot he same tv) I decided to do a complete reset back to factory defaults. I was suprised that it didn't take very long at all, I will see how it goes.





UTVLamented said:


> Ditto for me. Working fine for months, now daily lockups and last night BSOD. I wish they would backout to the prior version. With this lastest update DIRECTV has now provided a consistent (bad) experience for everyone. Look at the bright side, this eliminates those pesky "well, mine is working fine" posts. I'm still glad I have one, though. I'm sure they will get it right someday.


Ditto Ditto for me. Very stable. Never missed one recording. Maybe 3-4 resets in 2.5 months. In the last week or so, I think I've had 3 RBR's.

Last night was playing the Nintendo DS while the tv was on. It was scheduled to record Seinfeld rerun on the local Fox channel at 7:30 and Sweet Home Alabama at 8 pm. At about 9:50, it was on Grey's Anatomy (so there were no conflicts for the things to record) and I noticed the audio sync was off, so I was going to change the channel and change it back to see if that cleared it up. So I pressed the channel up and it seemed to hang. I was able to press the list, but the two things weren't recorded/recording. I went to the To Do list and it still listed Seinfeld (even though the time had passed and it should have dropped from the list) and Sweet Home didn't have the R symbol. The unit was very slow and seemed unresponsive. Eventually I could get to the reset menu in the software so I did a reset. After it came back up, Sweet Home started recording (obviously didn't need the last couple minutes so I deleted that in the list) and Seinfeld wasn't in the list.

Looking at the history, Sweet Home shows as deleted and Seinfeld shows as "partial". When selecting it, all it says is, "This showing is over." WTF? What happened to the detailed history?

So it looks like it "crashed" at some point before Seinfeld was to record, but yet live tv was still working.


----------



## EJB

Ok .. See if you can follow this one.

Just turned the TV on. The HR20 was in standby mode and had been left on one of the kid channels (297 I think). Picture came on and looked fine. I then changed the channel to local channel 2 (vai DirecTv) just to see what was on. Got a black screen, but could hear the audio. I then hit Channel-Up on the remote which took me to 2-1 which is the OTA channel for local 2. It came in fine. Did a channel down and still had black screen with audio on local 2. I then went to channel 11 (via DirecTv) and got the same black screen with audio. Went to 11-1 thinking it might be ok, but it had black screen with audio. When I went back to channel 2-1, the picture froze for a second then produced this weird scanline pattern on the screen. At that point, I could not get any picture to come up live on any channel. Only the audio and the frozen scanline pattern. I then went to list and started playing a recorded show. It played fine. When I exited the recording, all the channels were fine again, including local 2. I was able to get out of this one without a RBR.

ejb


----------



## veryoldschool

If my HR-20 started misbehaving, I would want to fix it. Doing a RBR is the first step. If I needed to do this repeatedly, I would look into it further, since this is "unacceptable" to me. My next step would be to "reset everything" from the setup menu, to see if this would clear out any "glitches" in the unit. If the problem still persisted, my next step would be to replace the unit. If after these steps, I still had the "lockups" or the same problems, I would start to think it was a software problem.
I've only had mine for 7+ weeks. At first it did lockup, but 0xeb or 0xfa ended this. I'm on my third unit. This first wasn't defective, but was replaced due to a poor CSR. The second one would randomly not tune to the channel for a recording causing a blank screen & no sound for the recording. It didn't lockup & I could move through the menus. If I waited for the recording to end, it would tune to any channel. My third unit is in place to test if this is hardware or software causing this.
Feedback is good, but not taking any steps to fix it doesn't accomplish much.


----------



## EJB

EJB said:


> Just turned the TV on. The HR20 was in standby mode and had been left on one of the kid channels (297 I think). Picture came on and looked fine. I then changed the channel to local channel 2 (vai DirecTv) just to see what was on. Got a black screen, but could hear the audio. I then hit Channel-Up on the remote which took me to 2-1 which is the OTA channel for local 2. It came in fine. Did a channel down and still had black screen with audio on local 2. I then went to channel 11 (via DirecTv) and got the same black screen with audio. Went to 11-1 thinking it might be ok, but it had black screen with audio. When I went back to channel 2-1, the picture froze for a second then produced this weird scanline pattern on the screen. At that point, I could not get any picture to come up live on any channel. Only the audio and the frozen scanline pattern. I then went to list and started playing a recorded show. It played fine. When I exited the recording, all the channels were fine again, including local 2. I was able to get out of this one without a RBR.


I went back after making this post and played with it some more. All of the channels were fine EXCEPT 11-1 and 11-2. These are both OTA channels in Houston. They had black screens and no audio. I checked the OTA connection on the TV, and they came in fine there. I then did a RBR to see if that would fix the problem. No luck. All the channels come in except 11-1 and 11-2 even after the reset.

Any ideas on how to fix this? I would rather not call a CSR since they don't tend to be very helpful. I checked the signal meters and 11-1/11-2 have a signal around 88. Local channel 13-1 has a reading of 55 and comes in fine via the DirecTv interface.

Thanks!

ejb


----------



## mndwalsh

So it looks like it "crashed" at some point before Seinfeld was to record said:


> "No DVR (or soup) for you for 1 year"


----------



## veryoldschool

EJB said:


> I went back after making this post and played with it some more. All of the channels were fine EXCEPT 11-1 and 11-2. These are both OTA channels in Houston. They had black screens and no audio. I checked the OTA connection on the TV, and they came in fine there. I then did a RBR to see if that would fix the problem. No luck. All the channels come in except 11-1 and 11-2 even after the reset.
> Any ideas on how to fix this? I would rather not call a CSR since they don't tend to be very helpful. I checked the signal meters and 11-1/11-2 have a signal around 88. Local channel 13-1 has a reading of 55 and comes in fine via the DirecTv interface.
> Thanks!
> ejb


You definitely have a "glitch" going on. I would try the "unplug it" for 5-10 min. next.


----------



## EJB

veryoldschool said:


> You definitely have a "glitch" going on. I would try the "unplug it" for 5-10 min. next.


I will try that next. I just went back through the OTA setup, but no luck. 11-1 and 11-2 are still black with no audio. Time to unplug for 10 minutes ....

ejb


----------



## EJB

EJB said:


> I will try that next. I just went back through the OTA setup, but no luck. 11-1 and 11-2 are still black with no audio. Time to unplug for 10 minutes ....


Well ... I tried unplugging it for about 30 minutes. Had a heck of a time getting it to turn back on and boot up. Power light would just come on for a few seconds then go off like it had no power (no fan noise, no disk noise). This is the first time I have unplugged it since Septemper when I got it, so not sure how long it should take to come up after a power disconnect. Any comments?

Finally got it to boot back up, but 11-1 and 11-2 still won't show up. Evertyhing else is fine. Reset the OTA settings and started from scratch. Still no luck.

Any other suggestions? I will probably post a new thread asking if other folks in Houston are seeing this problem or if it is just isolated to me.

ejb


----------



## Doug Brott

Found a minor bug that should be really easy to fix.

In the *Prioritizer*, there is a line at the top of the prioritizer menu that show:

Titles: _X_ Total

In my case, it is "Titles: 14 Total". When I deleted one item from the list, I would expect that line to change to "Titles: 13 Total", however, it does not change at all. If you leave the Prioritizer and return, then it shows the correct information. What it doesn't do is update the line while you are IN the prioritizer.


----------



## brewer4

UTVLamented said:


> Ditto for me. Working fine for months, now daily lockups and last night BSOD. I wish they would backout to the prior version. With this lastest update DIRECTV has now provided a consistent (bad) experience for everyone. Look at the bright side, this eliminates those pesky "well, mine is working fine" posts. I'm still glad I have one, though. I'm sure they will get it right someday.


I am in the same boat. Mine was perfect for months until 10b. Now, I wake up with it locked up every single day. And it locks and continues to record beyond a programs duration. Its really really bad. I am just glad my HR10's are still the recording workhorses.


----------



## veryoldschool

brewer4 said:


> I am in the same boat. Mine was perfect for months until 10b. Now, I wake up with it locked up every single day. And it locks and continues to record beyond a programs duration. Its really really bad. I am just glad my HR10's are still the recording workhorses.


Have you done anything to try to fix it or do you just RBR daily?


----------



## JWebb

Hey all -- I am a first time poster after lurking for ages. I have learned a great deal from you, and I am now stuck on a decision about the HR20 that I'd love some help with.

The short version of my question: 

Is it worth giving up my HR10-250 Tivo unit, without access to HD local channels (but HD for everything else that's available), for a HR20 DVR unit that does give me HD local channels? I'm very used to (and loyal to) Tivo, but it's bugging me that I don't have HD locals. At the same time, this thread has made me very wary of the HR20.

The long version: 

I'm a longtime DTV/Tivo customer. I love the offerings and the technology of both DTV and Tivo. While I consider myself very loyal to both, I am always open to improvements that make sense. In early September I bought a new 50 inch plasma and was ready to upgrade to an HD DVR, and wanted the HR10-250 unit. After working through DTV customer service in early/mid September, I was promised a free HR10-250 unit and some free programming (can't remember the details of the deal). 

Well, DTV's local installer blew the installation appointment several times -- three missed or screwed up visits. When they finally made things right -- in early November!! -- I was told by DTV that I won't be receiving the HR10-250 because they aren't available anymore; instead, I would be getting the HR20. So, I was pissed. DTV eventually relented and directed me to buy a HR10-250 on my own on Ebay, and they would reimburse me. I did so and they did reimburse me ($300), and all seemed ok. The installer then brought over a 3LNB dish (saying the 5LNB didn't work with the HR10-250) and an OTA antenna for the HD channels.

One problem: I am too far away from the HD tower in downtown Chicago to receive locals OTA in HD. So, now I am stuck with no access to local HD channels, but a nice 10-250 unit with the Tivo functionality. I could "upgrade" to the HR20 and a 5LNB dish, but I'm wondering if it's worth it.

Thoughts? Other suggestions? Anything I'm missing altogether?


----------



## litzdog911

JWebb said:


> Hey all -- I am a first time poster after lurking for ages. I have learned a great deal from you, and I am now stuck on a decision about the HR20 that I'd love some help with.
> 
> The short version of my question:
> 
> Is it worth giving up my HR10-250 Tivo unit, without access to HD local channels (but HD for everything else that's available), for a HR20 DVR unit that does give me HD local channels? I'm very used to (and loyal to) Tivo, but it's bugging me that I don't have HD locals. At the same time, this thread has made me very wary of the HR20.
> 
> The long version:
> 
> I'm a longtime DTV/Tivo customer. I love the offerings and the technology of both DTV and Tivo. While I consider myself very loyal to both, I am always open to improvements that make sense. In early September I bought a new 50 inch plasma and was ready to upgrade to an HD DVR, and wanted the HR10-250 unit. After working through DTV customer service in early/mid September, I was promised a free HR10-250 unit and some free programming (can't remember the details of the deal).
> 
> Well, DTV's local installer blew the installation appointment several times -- three missed or screwed up visits. When they finally made things right -- in early November!! -- I was told by DTV that I won't be receiving the HR10-250 because they aren't available anymore; instead, I would be getting the HR20. So, I was pissed. DTV eventually relented and directed me to buy a HR10-250 on my own on Ebay, and they would reimburse me. I did so and they did reimburse me ($300), and all seemed ok. The installer then brought over a 3LNB dish (saying the 5LNB didn't work with the HR10-250) and an OTA antenna for the HD channels.
> 
> One problem: I am too far away from the HD tower in downtown Chicago to receive locals OTA in HD. So, now I am stuck with no access to local HD channels, but a nice 10-250 unit with the Tivo functionality. I could "upgrade" to the HR20 and a 5LNB dish, but I'm wondering if it's worth it.
> 
> Thoughts? Other suggestions? Anything I'm missing altogether?


Welcome to the Forum! You should probably start a new thread for this question since it doesn't relate to the software bug issues in this thread.

Short answer, though ....
Since you cannot receive OTA Locals with your HR10-250, I think you would be happy with the HR20. Or you could keep both active.


----------



## Tom Robertson

JWebb,

Welcome to the official side of the forums! :welcome_s 

Based on your well written post, we expect more good things from you. 

If you OWN the HR10-250, you can keep it during the upgrade process. (and likely you can keep it as another unit even if you ended up with a lease to D* somehow in all this.) Therefore, I'd suggest that if you watch any network programming at all, get the HR20 when you get the deal you like (nearly free is nice) and keep the HR10 as either a primary or backup unit until your HR20 experience is stable. 

During sports season (for me football) there is nothing like Dual Live Buffers in PIP --DDLB (dual, dual, live buffers) 

Happy New Year,
Tom


----------



## btmoore

UTVLamented said:


> Ditto for me. Working fine for months, now daily lockups and last night BSOD. I wish they would backout to the prior version. With this lastest update DIRECTV has now provided a consistent (bad) experience for everyone. Look at the bright side, this eliminates those pesky "well, mine is working fine" posts. I'm still glad I have one, though. I'm sure they will get it right someday.





brewer4 said:


> I am in the same boat. Mine was perfect for months until 10b. Now, I wake up with it locked up every single day. And it locks and continues to record beyond a programs duration. Its really really bad. I am just glad my HR10's are still the recording workhorses.


This happens every release, so I thought I would pull out one one of my old postings before OTA was here but most of it still applies:



> The pattern goes like this, D* releases new code, the release notes state "Multiple Stability Fixes", everyone is optimistic, all systems are now on a fresh start and have had a clean reboot, we have some early reports of lockups unwatchables, or other problems but there is not a critical mass yet so they are sort of discounted as outliers, proclamations are made about how this is the best release yet, a few days go by and then we start to get a bunch of reports of problems, typically, unwatchable, unexplainable canceled programs and interface lockups (same bugs we have seen in every prior release). Somewhere in this cycle there are 3 users who will start posting about how their HR20 has never had a problem and everyones problems are hardware problems and if they just read the manual and fixed their connections we would all have wonderful HR20s, a bunch of people call BS on them. Somewhere along this line someone who had a "perfect" hr20 will announce how this release broke their HR20 and they want to go back to the last version. Some polls are made that ask poorly thought out questions. A collection of theories are produced about what is causing the bugs. Wild-ass guesses start being made telling users that they need to remove their BBC, not use feature X Y or Z, or perhaps they need to sacrifice a chicken to their HR20. The name calling starts. A collection of users will start dreaming of OTA. Proclamations of how great TiVo is or How much TiVo sucks are made, then we get a new version of software and the cycle of life starts anew.


Sigh


----------



## fpd917

Has anyone had the problem of all the channels locking up with a black screen, EXCEPT the local channels?


----------



## veryoldschool

btmoore said:


> This happens every release, so I thought I would pull out one one of my old postings before OTA was here but most of it still applies:
> The pattern goes like this, D* releases new code, the release notes state "Multiple Stability Fixes", everyone is optimistic, all systems are now on a fresh start and have had a clean reboot, we have some early reports of lockups unwatchables, or other problems but there is not a critical mass yet so they are sort of discounted as outliers, proclamations are made about how this is the best release yet, a few days go by and then we start to get a bunch of reports of problems, typically, unwatchable, unexplainable canceled programs and interface lockups (same bugs we have seen in every prior release). Somewhere in this cycle there are 3 users who will start posting about how their HR20 has never had a problem and everyones problems are hardware problems and if they just read the manual and fixed their connections we would all have wonderful HR20s, a bunch of people call BS on them. Somewhere along this line someone who had a "perfect" hr20 will announce how this release broke their HR20 and they want to go back to the last version. Some polls are made that ask poorly thought out questions. A collection of theories are produced about what is causing the bugs. Wild-ass guesses start being made telling users that they need to remove their BBC, not use feature X Y or Z, or perhaps they need to sacrifice a chicken to their HR20. The name calling starts. A collection of users will start dreaming of OTA. Proclamations of how great TiVo is or How much TiVo sucks are made, then we get a new version of software and the cycle of life starts anew. Sigh


I haven't heard a truer statement about the HR-20's postings.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

veryoldschool said:


> I haven't heard a truer statement about the HR-20's postings.


Pretty much sums things up.

You did forget to mention the perverbial "Piece of Crap" thread that get started...


----------



## veryoldschool

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Pretty much sums things up.
> 
> You did forget to mention the perverbial "Piece of Crap" thread that get started...


Ah yes, the P.O.S. one.


----------



## Doug Brott

fpd917 said:


> Has anyone had the problem of all the channels locking up with a black screen, EXCEPT the local channels?


Yep, there are numerous threads now regarding this issue (the Black Screen Bug). Check out the most current thread.


----------



## Just J

Watching Channel 73. Brought the guide up, and out Channel 95 at the top, and 8:30pm today at the left edge. The data for channel 95 showed the Giants/Redskins game. I used the left arrow to scroll back in time to see what was before the game. All of sudden, the program info disappeared, to be replaced by : "Upcoming: Title Not Available". It said this even for the time period that had previously shown the game. 

I did a page up and page down, and even left the guide and came back, and the data was still missing.

3 minutes later I went back into the guide, and the data was back. But when I right arrowed back to where 8:30 or 9:00 pm are at the left end, and then left arrowed backwards, the data disappeared again.

After a few minutes to let the data come back I tried to recreate it one more time to find out at exactly what point the data disappeared. Of course, now it's working properly; I can't get it to "fail" again.  

Edit: went back to try one more time. Now the data is missing from channel 95 upon arrival - no chance to make it disappear as it's not there at the start (seems to have hit channel 99 as well, which shows the same thing; Upcoming: Title Not Available).


----------



## bret4

My HR20 has been working better than ever sense the last update. (10B) Turned it on this morning and it only gets channels 2,4,5,7 in HD. No other channels come in, not even over the air channels. Can't play any recordings. The guide works fine. Sat's check out with good signal. Did a RBR and it is back up and working fine again.


----------



## bonscott87

Just J said:


> Watching Channel 73. Brought the guide up, and out Channel 95 at the top, and 8:30pm today at the left edge. The data for channel 95 showed the Giants/Redskins game. I used the left arrow to scroll back in time to see what was before the game. All of sudden, the program info disappeared, to be replaced by : "Upcoming: Title Not Available". It said this even for the time period that had previously shown the game.
> 
> I did a page up and page down, and even left the guide and came back, and the data was still missing.
> 
> 3 minutes later I went back into the guide, and the data was back. But when I right arrowed back to where 8:30 or 9:00 pm are at the left end, and then left arrowed backwards, the data disappeared again.
> 
> After a few minutes to let the data come back I tried to recreate it one more time to find out at exactly what point the data disappeared. Of course, now it's working properly; I can't get it to "fail" again.
> 
> Edit: went back to try one more time. Now the data is missing from channel 95 upon arrival - no chance to make it disappear as it's not there at the start (seems to have hit channel 99 as well, which shows the same thing; Upcoming: Title Not Available).


Guide data comes and goes on 95 and 99. Very annoying and doesn't happen on my old E-86.


----------



## bonscott87

Ok, first lockup in 2 months for me.

Went into the playlist and selected an episode of Dr. Who (SD MPEG2) from a few weeks ago. After selecting it the PIW up in the corner went black but the interface stayed up and it locked and locked hard. No response to remote presses.

So RBR and all was well with both the receiver and that recording.

Just a note it's the first reboot in about 3 weeks for the receiver.


----------



## bret4

Just had to reset this morning for lack of channels in post #526.

Now about 1/2 hour later I had to reset again for the no audio bug. It didn't work! Unpluged the network cable and did another RBR. Still no audio!

UPDATE:

Just got it working again after about 1 hour of messing with it. Unpluged it and pluged it back in about 6 times. Last time I gave up and walked away. Looked dead but I hit the power switch on the front panel. Darn thing turned on and seems to be working. This is so much like the old days of fixing computer problems. More luck than anything else.


----------



## Just J

bret4 said:


> Just had to reset this morning


I had to reset it this morning as well. When I turned it on (after about 7 hours "off" overnight), it came up with a 720p black screen (of a 480i channel - it was pillar box with gray pillars, my most used view for SD programming) and would not respond to the remote in any way. Had to RBR to get it to work. It appears as if it did successfully record my recurring manual recording on Ch 204 from 5:00-5:30am CST (I won't know for sure until I finish watching it).


----------



## Radio Enginerd

bonscott87 said:


> Ok, first lockup in 2 months for me.
> 
> Went into the playlist and selected an episode of Dr. Who (SD MPEG2) from a few weeks ago. After selecting it the PIW up in the corner went black but the interface stayed up and it locked and locked hard. No response to remote presses.
> 
> So RBR and all was well with both the receiver and that recording.
> 
> Just a note it's the first reboot in about 3 weeks for the receiver.


bonscott87,

Ditto for me! I haven't done an involuntary RBR in at least a month. My lockup was almost identical to yours.

Yesterday I recorded "The Cider House Rules" from HDNet Movies.. Started it (after what appeared to be a completed recording) from MyPlaylist and then watched about an hour and 45 minutes of it. For the sake of trouble shooting, I don't think I stopped playback, just pressed off on the DVR and then went to bed.

Turned on the HR-20 this morning, unit turned on without an issue&#8230; I was tuned to HDNet Movies. Went back into my playlist and pulled up "The Cider House Rules". Chose play, the PIW up in the corner went black, stayed black and the GUI locked and locked HARD. No response from remote, no response from front panel.

Performed an RBR, unit came back up, went to MyPlaylist and selected the movie and chose play and the issue went away. It doesn't appear to be a bad recording as I'm finishing watching it now.

Prior to this RBR, my HR-20 has been without an RBR for about 12 days. Last RBR's I performed where during ViiV setup, on the 16th of December.


----------



## Cobra

recorded the hdnet test for setting up hd, and a movie last night, go to watch this morning, hit play, all I get is the do you want to delete or save? Had this once before, let it go, but now it seems to be a ritual, will try the rbr


----------



## Locktite

There seems to be some similarity of pattern here. When I turned on the system this morning there was no audio or video including previously recorded material. Guide and menu worked fine. Reset the receiver using the remote/menu combination and everything has been fine since.


----------



## Grampa George

Greetings:
Upgraded from 0xfa via Santa to 0x10b. Until then I had few if any complaints. After 10b everything works well. The OTA is great, no black screen, trickplays doing welll, and the captioning is finally fixed. That was the good news. While in fa, I did maybe one RBR. In 10b the problem is system stability. I've had numerous crashes from a number of different operational locations, all needing RBR.

Now is the time for "D" to get serious on system stability. Everyone have a great Holiday Season!


----------



## brewer4

veryoldschool said:


> Have you done anything to try to fix it or do you just RBR daily?


Reboots. I did try to download the software again twice and that had no effect. It was not locked this morning and worked just ducky last night. There is hope.

Having had my unit for so long with no issues, I really think this unit can be fixed with software. I just think there needs to be a bit more work at D* to stabilize this thing. Features like media and networking are neat but DVR needs to be rock solid before everything else. With this latest release, that took a step backwards in my house. I think they are close so I am hopeful that by the time summer comes along with all the new HD channels, the HR20 will be my primary DVR not the HR10 Tivo. Until then, Tivo still rules.


----------



## Tom Robertson

Welcome to the forums, Grampa George! :welcome_s

Glad you're more stable with 0x10b. Seems like some got more stable with this release others did not. Hard to debug problems can do that, I suppose. 

Have a happy New Year with the grandkids!
Papa Tom


----------



## Tom Robertson

Brewer4,

Like your signature. May we all live in harmony and peace.


----------



## brewer4

tibber said:


> Brewer4,
> 
> Like your signature. May we all live in harmony and peace.


Thanks. Those guys from Monty Python are smarter then people know. :hurah: It really isnt a hard or complex formula. Peace. Heres to a good 2007 with D* and the HR20. Looking forward to the next release.

Happy New Years to all.


----------



## lguvenoz

To end the year with a typical D* mixed message. Since 10b I've had no missed recordings and no unplayable recordings, and trick play functions have all seemed much better. The bad news. I've had two system lockups that required the magic RBR. 

I guess I shouldn't complain too much though since the other major headaches appear to have been resolved. I hope the lockups get fixed, but I would hope they don't break the recordings in the process....

Happy New Year!!!


----------



## veryoldschool

brewer4 said:


> Reboots. I did try to download the software again twice and that had no effect. It was not locked this morning and worked just ducky last night. There is hope.
> Having had my unit for so long with no issues, I really think this unit can be fixed with software. I just think there needs to be a bit more work at D* to stabilize this thing. Features like media and networking are neat but DVR needs to be rock solid before everything else. With this latest release, that took a step backwards in my house. I think they are close so I am hopeful that by the time summer comes along with all the new HD channels, the HR20 will be my primary DVR not the HR10 Tivo. Until then, Tivo still rules.


I sure agree about it functioning as a DVR before media & networking being "ADDED". Get the thing working [well] first. As I've posted so many times, if you still have to reboot to get it back under control, I would look into doing a "reset everything" to clear out any "glitches stored" in the chips on the board. A RBR will clear some, but not all, & the "everything" seems to do just that [along with the drive]. It's worth trying it once to see if it's better.


----------



## NFLnut

Things just keep getting worse. Now pressing the pause button = pressing the IR button.


----------



## veryoldschool

NFLnut said:


> Things just keep getting worse. Now pressing the pause button = pressing the IR button.


"The IR button"? Could this be a faulty remote?


----------



## sytyguy

This problem started with this release, both HR20's CC worked rather well prior to this release. I checked and both have identical options for CC, and of course both are turned on. Actually, even though this problem seemed to occur with this release, it must be some sort of user error, and for the life of me I cannot figure it out.

With the one that doesn't work, I have attempted all the different formats, and viewing options both on the HR20, and the TV, and nothing is able to resolve it.

Any ideas, TIA?


----------



## shiffy

Whenever I record a show via OTA, when I go back into my List and try to play it, it does not play...It sits there with the progress bar at the bottom sitting at 0:00 even if I FF. It also mutes the audio and keeps showing what I have been watching live instead of the recorded video. I'm also unable to rewind or "instant replay" when watching an OTA channel. I've performed a red button reset as well as a drive reformat. No change in behavior.

Anyone else seen this issue?


----------



## HDinVT

... interesting I too started a recording of Cider House on HDNM last night. Watched about 15 minutes turned off the HR20/TV and went to bed. Went to watch it this afternoon and it was unwatchable, the unit was responsive as was the remote but it had a black screen... Later on discovered that 2 new Zooboomafoo's were giving me the Instant keep/delete upon play back.... Deleted the offending programs. 3pm recording of Zooboomafoo was unwatchable too.  

Just completed an RBR... hopefully this bug does not come back to bite for a while, its hard to explain it to a 5 yr old.... :nono2:


----------



## bonscott87

Wow, 2nd total lockup in as many days.

Recording the Red Wings game on 636 (SD).
Watching the Bears in HD on OTA.
During commercial break I'm checking out other channels. Switch to another OTA station (SD) and it locks up with the black screen of death.

RBR. Missed about 10 minutes of the Red Wings. The good thing is that it kept the part of the game before the reboot and started recording again after.

I'm starting to get worried.


----------



## grate88

bad to worse here with 10b

I was one of the "lucky" ones with very little probs 'til this update.

3 bsb's
several recording issues - including a hdppv that would not give me the Purchase option to watch it after recording.
trick play keys are awful right now - nothing does what it's supposed to.
several times a day no buttons on remote will work until I change the channel.
I've made no system changes since september when I got the hr-20.
Aside from noisy hard drive and buzzy card slot problems things were good til now.
I hope the tech guys fix this soon - very concerned - and I was a cheerleader when others were moaning.


----------



## devellis

I had what sounds like a similar problem last night with a PPV that kept returning to the "buy now" menu. I'd click on buy now, it would switch to a screen similar to what you see during a search, and then return to the "buy now." I ended up searching for the title in the search menu and selecting "record." I then watched the recorded version, lagging behind the live feed by maybe 30 sec. or so. Earlier in the evening, I'd noticed that the PPV channels in the guide mostly had "upcoming unavailable" listed and that the movie I was trying to watch ("Click" on 163) actually had the wrong title (Ant Bully) listed in the Buy Now menu. 

I attributed all the weirdness to bandwidth problems associated with the swarm of football games being shown, but don't know if that's really what was going on. It did seem more like a problem arising upstream from my box than an HR20 problem, per se, but who knows.


----------



## jheda

My second BSOD. Exited out of viewing a recorded today show to go to parade live and there she was.

RBR cured all.

hr20 ox10b
yamaha 750 via component
sonykds60a2000
sony upconverting dvd player via hdmi


----------



## S. DiThomas

More and more issues with 0x10b.


More and more BSODs. More stable in operation and less in standby?
Earl's been awfuly quiet. I wonder if the tech guys at D* have anything to say.

So why would (from a Black Screen Guide only function on start) a menu restart work but not a RBR? Can anyone with programing experience explain this to us?


----------



## Tom Robertson

Perhaps my title explains Earls absence today? (Sorry, Earl, I love ya dude, but I have been a Pack fan for 40 years...)

More likely Earl is both spending time with family and his contact is on vacation (Earl so noted in another thread.)

Sure hope they find the BSOD soon.

Happy New Year,
Tom


S. DiThomas said:


> More and more issues with 0x10b.
> 
> More and more BSODs. More stable in operation and less in standby?
> Earl's been awfuly quiet. I wonder if the tech guys at D* have anything to say.
> 
> So why would (from a Black Screen Guide only function on start) a menu restart work but not a RBR? Can anyone with programing experience explain this to us?


----------



## ChromaTick

I still get the "pinky" bug.

I'm still not satisfied with FF in general. With this latest update, when I do a 1x FF and then hit Play it actually jumps FORWARD. It makes it a pain in the ass for FF between plays during a football game. 

These are the only two issues I have had since day one so I can't complain too much. I just look forward to the day when FF is "perfect".


----------



## rp2955

All,
I used to have the Sunday Ticket bug where I had HD games set to record in the To Do list and then they wouldn't record on gameday. I thought this issue had been resolved in subsequent updates...I am now on 0x10b. Yesterday, had the Browns and Steelers game set to record and got home today to find the "This showing was partially recorded because it became unavailable" message.

Is this only a sports programming issue or have others seen this with regular programming?

It's high time I call D TV and ask for a credit...I am tired of being a beta tester on each of these releases. Ridiculous. I didn't ever have a single issue with my old Tivo...not one.


----------



## mcbeevee

grate88 said:


> bad to worse here with 10b
> I was one of the "lucky" ones with very little probs 'til this update.
> I hope the tech guys fix this soon - very concerned - and I was a cheerleader when others were moaning.


My HR20 has been working great since day 1, but the 10b update has changed that. The main problem is when I have 2 shows recording at the same time. During playback, one of the shows is ok, and the other one will go immediately to the "Delete Now" option. Guess I need to setup my dvd recorder as a backup until this is fixed!


----------



## SDizzle

I have seen a lot of people here post that their HR20 displays "call your phone company to subscribe to caller ID" or something similar when a call is received. 

So, yesterday my best friend finally made the jump from E to D, and his HR20 displayed that message. Disappointed, I had to come clean with him and explain that though I have never had caller ID issues, many here have posted issues. We forced 10b to reload......no change. Then, he said "I don't have a DSL filter on that phone jack, as my E DVR never had an issue displaying the info". Sure enough, we added a filter, and BAM!! 

I have been coming to this site for 6 months, but have never posted. I have never seen the DSL filter solution listed, if I missed it I apologize. Maybe this can help many others with the caller ID issue?

Thanks for the GREAT site guys.


----------



## SDizzle

Fortunately, I have never had an issue with recording ST games. They have always been the HD games as well. However, I do get the BSOD when I set a recording for a PPV event? And have EVERY month since I got the HR20 back on 9/10. Good thing the HR10-250 NEVER misses a beat.


----------



## ODiN91

Never had a problem with padding sports games before, but had I think my first with this release. I had put 1.5 hours extra to stop time, and the recording didn't prompt to delete.... it just froze.


CH 7 - USC/Michigan game

"This episode was recorded at 1:45p, Today and stopped at 5:25p, Today.
This episode was partially recorded because it became unavailable. (13)"


----------



## racermd

Okay - I don't know if I'm helping or not, but any data can be good data if used properly. I'm not looking for help, either. Just wanting to be a good citizen and report what I'm experiencing. If there's some piece of data missing that I haven't provided and could be helpful, please let me know. I'll answer as much as I can.

Setup: Currently on a 3LNB dish (install of 5LNB is 1/6) and a powered 5x8 multiswitch. The two HR20s I installed about two weeks ago (just after the 'santa' release) were immediately updated to 0xFE. I have not installed the included BBC pigtails. Not using OTA at all. Using component video cables to the TVs. No phone line, ethernet, nor eSATA drive are connected.

Sometime this last week, the boxes updated on their own to 0x10B. Same hardware setup.

So far, I've only noticed the following issues:

1: Sometimes, when using the trick-play buttons, the icon will appear pink. Sometimes all of it turns pink, other times, only a small line at the top of the icon will turn pink. Sometimes it will take a second or two before it turns pink. Sometimes it's pink during the first button press, other times it won't turn pink until after multiple presses. Most of the time, it's normal.

2: The 30-second slip appears to be a little too aggressive. Pressed 3 times, I wind up at about 1:35 to 1:40 from when I first pressed the button. This is more than a little annoying.

3: Occasionally, the video will stutter for about 5 seconds or so. I haven't quite figured out what's causing it nor isolated when or how it's occurring. So far, I've noticed it while watching a show that's being recorded (catching up to live). Unfortunately, I don't recall whether or not this was a problem with 0xFE. However, I suspect, but cannot confirm, that it has something to do with the recording finishing up while I'm still viewing it. It has nothing to do with HD-specific content, as I notice it with SD content pretty regularly. It's not a catastrophic problem, but it is rather noticeable. My UltimateTV units have never exhibited this behavior so it isn't a signal issue or part of the program material.

Otherwise, everything works fine. I haven't had to RBR either box (yet).

Overall, the HR20 boxes seem fully functional. However, they're definitely not polished. Navigation through the guide and menus seems to be a little herky-jerky. Some of the menu navigation seems less than intuitive (but could be easily resolved with some color or shape changes). That 30-second slip definitely needs some tweaking, as noted above.

The one thing I really miss is a more flexible search. For example, on the UltimateTV units I'm coming from, I could select a category (Sports, Movies, Action/Adventure, for instance), search for specific keywords in the title and/or description, limit the search to specific channels, etc. Any or all of these are available for a single search. I'm currently unable to figure out how to do the same kinds of searches with the HR20. I am, however, still adjusting to it. I may figure out how to live with the different search parameters, anyway.

That's all for now. I'll report in when I get my 5LNB dish up.


----------



## Tom Robertson

racermd, welcome to the forums! :welcome_s

Great, detailed post. Are you experiencing #3 on both Hr20s?

As for #1, that be the infamous Pinkie. He/She is well known and sometimes well respected here. In fact there are efforts underway to make Pinkie an official feature, altho one that does not represent a possible corruption that might lead to further problems...

Looking forward to your installation report. Good luck,
Tom


----------



## Just J

ODiN91 said:


> Never had a problem with padding sports games before, but had I think my first with this release. I had put 1.5 hours extra to stop time, and the recording didn't prompt to delete.... it just froze.
> 
> CH 7 - USC/Michigan game
> 
> "This episode was recorded at 1:45p, Today and stopped at 5:25p, Today.
> This episode was partially recorded because it became unavailable. (13)"


Wow - deja vu all over again. I also put 1.5 hours of padding on that game, and mine also stopped recording at 3 hours and 40 minutes. Chicago ABC LIL.

Was anyone watching the game live? Do we know if it went out and, if so, for how long?

I wish the DVR would keep recording until/in-case the signal comes back.


----------



## racermd

tibber - Yup... #3 (video stutter) is happening on both of my HR20s. It's only bad enough for me to notice that the frame-rate is about 1/3 to 1/4 of normal. I have a 3rd box coming with the dish install on 1/6 so I'll experiment on that box to see if I can prevent it or accurately reproduce it.

I'd try a reboot or RBR on my existing boxes, but I don't dare jinx my good luck with the lack of lockups thus far. I can live with the stutter knowing what alternatives might find me afterwards.


----------



## rpl47

I was just on DTV website. Has any1 seen the piano black HR20 that they are displaying? https://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=900025

Is this a new unit?

Anyway, I am currently on my fourth (or is it 5th) HR20 replacement. I've experienced every possible bug mentioned in this forum. The receivers would lock up to the point where it became unresponsive to both RBR's and pulling power cord for 15+ minutes. 10b caused my last crash. I'm beginning to think that something might be wrong with my whole setup, from the 5 lnb dish to the wiring. I have my HR20 hooked up to my Sony 42 LCD RP via HDMI. Thinking that the HDMI might be the problem, I've replaced it as well as use component cables. I've tried using and not using phone line and opt cable, trying to pin-point what could be causing so many crashes. My latest replacement was a remanufactured one, even after I insisted on a NEW unit. Now, as expected, this is starting to act up (missed recordings, black screen, audio dropouts), but so far, it hasn't completely crashed.

I am at my wits end. I want to like the HR20....I really do...but I just can't hack it anymore. Thank goodness for my HR10-250...this has saved my marriage.

What makes me think that my problem is "somewhere" or "something" else, now my R15, which used to be rock-solid, is starting to act up (missed recordings, frozen screens), buy RBR has fixed all R15 bugs...no crashes...yet.

Four/five replacements in as many months (I really lost track...4 or 5)...could this be something else? Never had problems with R10-250...


----------



## cottonchopper

With this latest software 0x10b I have had more problems than ever before. I have had to RBR every 2-3 days since getting the software. Don't get me wrong, I still love my HR20, but it is getting annoying. I have experienced the Black Screen Bug twice and one video freeze where the audio was still working. Fortunately there were no problem yesterday for my HD OTA football games, so I am still content.


----------



## cdallennc

This swap of the stable users to unstable and the unstable to stable (like me) with the latest update is a little concerning... I am not at home right now to check but is there a manufacturing date or something else that we should we start noting in these posts to help track down this new trend?


----------



## Jolliec

cottonchopper said:


> With this latest software 0x10b I have had more problems than ever before. I have had to RBR every 2-3 days since getting the software. Don't get me wrong, I still love my HR20, but it is getting annoying. I have experienced the Black Screen Bug twice and one video freeze where the audio was still working. Fortunately there were no problem yesterday for my HD OTA football games, so I am still content.


Both HR20's are requiring "mutiple" RBR's per day!!!

ARG!!

Is there another update in the near future?

Wife is bashing me over this thing again. Keeps locking up and missing her shows. Also have unwatchable bug again, Non-responsive bug, and Delete now bug... Constant Lockups, etc.

It is getting really old having to wait 15 min for it to boot up again, only to find recorded show is gone.


----------



## joej

Hello All

I've noticed a problem a couple of times that I don't think I have seen reported before. This has happened with 0x10b and previous versions (not sure which ones).

I always put the HR20 in Standby when not in use. A couple of times now I have noticed that the box has re-booted on its own during the middle of the night (when in Standby). I only noticed because the blue lights have been reset to the brightest intensity. After the last time it did this (the night of 12/31 sometime), I checked and the guide wasn't fully poplulated so I am sure it re-booted and didn't just reset the intensity of the lights.

It has never failed to record a show or anything like that, and it has never done it when I was watching a program.

Kind of strange, I was just wondering if anyone else has seen a similar problem.

Thanks
Joe


----------



## paulman182

You folks who have to reboot every day, have you called D*?

It seems to me that a reboot every day, or several times a day, is indicative of hardware problems, especially since some people reboot only occasionally, or never.

I'm just wondering what D* is telling you.


----------



## veryoldschool

cdallennc said:


> This swap of the stable users to unstable and the unstable to stable (like me) with the latest update is a little concerning... I am not at home right now to check but is there a manufacturing date or something else that we should we start noting in these posts to help track down this new trend?


This "came to me" also this morning as I was trying to fathom what's going on.


----------



## Jolliec

paulman182 said:


> You folks who have to reboot every day, have you called D*?
> 
> It seems to me that a reboot every day, or several times a day, is indicative of hardware problems, especially since some people reboot only occasionally, or never.
> 
> I'm just wondering what D* is telling you.


Yes, but I was not having issues with 0xFA. Since the current update, both have become very, very unstable.

I did have numerous issues with both boxes on other builds, one more than the other. Once 0xFA came out, my boxes were very stable. I can only remember maybe one reboot.

I have also noticed that my HR20's seem to become less stable when the free disk space gets to ~ 28%. Maybe its just me. Makes me wonder if DTV really fixed the code that calculates the free disk space. Could it be that the HR20 does not manage disk space correctly and that causes it to bomb? Or, maybe fragmentation issues?


----------



## nullrider

I've been content to just be a lurker here, hoping that someone else would post the same problems that I'm having (I'm pretty lazy) But last night I had a problem that just made me mad. I was watching a recorded HD show then when it ended I hit delete. Then I got a live receiver conflict error. I was recording two shows, but I could not go to either channel or even start a recorded show. I had to do a rbr.


----------



## chewwy420

I finally got my replacement HR20 (refurbished) to replace the one that would keep rebooting when tuned to OTA channels. Works fine except now I get the BSOD at least 1 once a day and sometimes when I reboot it, it looses recorded shows or the Series links I have setup disapear as well and I need to add them back in.... But Hey, It doesn't reboot on OTA channels anymore. Really starting to get pissed at this thing...


----------



## brewer4

nullrider said:


> I've been content to just be a lurker here, hoping that someone else would post the same problems that I'm having (I'm pretty lazy) But last night I had a problem that just made me mad. I was watching a recorded HD show then when it ended I hit delete. Then I got a live receiver conflict error. I was recording two shows, but I could not go to either channel or even start a recorded show. I had to do a rbr.


I've had that happen. Thats why I wont delete something I just watched if its taping something. Dont trust that its stable enough to perform a delete and recover to live while recording.


----------



## rwhitacre

Jolliec said:


> Both HR20's are requiring "mutiple" RBR's per day!!!
> 
> ARG!!
> 
> Is there another update in the near future?
> 
> Wife is bashing me over this thing again. Keeps locking up and missing her shows. Also have unwatchable bug again, Non-responsive bug, and Delete now bug... Constant Lockups, etc.
> 
> It is getting really old having to wait 15 min for it to boot up again, only to find recorded show is gone.


I have to agree. The wife is ready to put me in the doghouse over this update. We have had MANY shows recorded that we can't watch because they immediately go to "Delete Now/Don't Delete. It's pissing everyone off

The SW from about 2 revs back was FAR superior. I wish there was a way to prevent an auto-download until things are checked out better. This was one rev where being on the East Coast would have been better

When is the next update??

Thx
Rick


----------



## azarby

Jolliec said:


> Yes, but I was not having issues with 0xFA. Since the current update, both have become very, very unstable.
> 
> I did have numerous issues with both boxes on other builds, one more than the other. Once 0xFA came out, my boxes were very stable. I can only remember maybe one reboot.
> 
> I have also noticed that my HR20's seem to become less stable when the free disk space gets to ~ 28%. Maybe its just me. Makes me wonder if DTV really fixed the code that calculates the free disk space. Could it be that the HR20 does not manage disk space correctly and that causes it to bomb? Or, maybe fragmentation issues?


Jolliec,
You could still have a hardware problem. Each version of firmware occupies a fixed amount of space in the non-volatile ram space of the HR20. If 0x10b takes more code than 0xFa, then a new area of NVRAM is being used. If this new space in NVRAM is defective, you could be seeing what looks like a firmware problem, but is really hardware related due to a defective NVRAM area that is now being used for the first time. Another scenario is when a portion of code say in 0xFA is some memory address that you typically don't use very often or has a fixed value stored in it that so that it happens to come out correct when stored over a defective RAM cell you would never have a problem, but when a different code pattern is stored in the same location, it now produces and error and you have a system failure. If the HR20 is designed like most consumer PCs, there is no protection mechanism that flags a failing memory area. I don't know of any systems besides embedded PCs or storage and comms servers that use a parity or ECC correction on memory and non of these have protection on NVRAM. These problems are very typical of transient memory failures. Over the years a I have designed many PC systems and debugged and validated these along with those of several well know customers and stuff like this happens when you take short cuts with the design rules. My guess is that there will be a significant percent of these types of problems that will persist until you see a new PCB revision some months in future.

regards,

azarby


----------



## rpl47

chewwy420 said:


> I finally got my replacement HR20 (refurbished) to replace the one that would keep rebooting when tuned to OTA channels. Works fine except now I get the BSOD at least 1 once a day and sometimes when I reboot it, it looses recorded shows or the Series links I have setup disapear as well and I need to add them back in.... But Hey, It doesn't reboot on OTA channels anymore. Really starting to get pissed at this thing...


Sounds like you got my old unit:lol:

I've had to return two "so called refurb" units...


----------



## rpl47

rpl47 said:


> I was just on DTV website. Has any1 seen the piano black HR20 that they are displaying? https://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=900025
> 
> Is this a new unit?
> 
> I could swear DTV website displayed the HR20 with a piano black finish yesterday when I posted this. Now its back to silver
> 
> Maybe my Dell monitor caught the "black screen bug" from my HR20
> 
> I didn't think this stuff was contagious:lol:


----------



## SDizzle

Yes, there was a black one pictured on the site on Saturday. My buddy got D on Sunday, and when I located that on their site, I told him if he got one, I would have to jack it since I've been a D customer longer!! He got a silver one.


----------



## sytyguy

sytyguy said:


> This problem started with this release, both HR20's CC worked rather well prior to this release. I checked and both have identical options for CC, and of course both are turned on. Actually, even though this problem seemed to occur with this release, it must be some sort of user error, and for the life of me I cannot figure it out.
> 
> With the one that doesn't work, I have attempted all the different formats, and viewing options both on the HR20, and the TV, and nothing is able to resolve it.
> 
> Any ideas, TIA?


Yesterday I noticed that CC was turned off on the offending HR20, so I turned it on, and all was good again.......weird. They now both work.


----------



## kaminsco

rpl47 said:


> rpl47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was just on DTV website. Has any1 seen the piano black HR20 that they are displaying? https://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=900025
> 
> Is this a new unit?
> 
> I could swear DTV website displayed the HR20 with a piano black finish yesterday when I posted this. Now its back to silver
> 
> Maybe my Dell monitor caught the "black screen bug" from my HR20
> 
> I didn't think this stuff was contagious:lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Go to the interactive demo on this link, it is black there.
Click to expand...


----------



## wakajawaka

When selecting a channel in the manual record menu you can't type in the channel number and have it jump to that channel. For instance, I typed 783 on the remote and it jumps to the beginning of the 300's. If I type just 7 it jumps to the 70's etc. So I have to scroll and scroll and scroll to get to channel 783. Not a bug, but annoying.


----------



## bbqdewd

rpl47 said:


> rpl47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was just on DTV website. Has any1 seen the piano black HR20 that they are displaying? https://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=900025
> 
> Is this a new unit?
> 
> I could swear DTV website displayed the HR20 with a piano black finish yesterday when I posted this. Now its back to silver
> 
> Maybe my Dell monitor caught the "black screen bug" from my HR20
> 
> I didn't think this stuff was contagious:lol:
> 
> 
> 
> It was black, I went immediately to look. Weird!
Click to expand...


----------



## rlockshin

Just had a blue screen with PIP in right corner. Could not do anything with receiver. Had to do a RBR
Here is what happened
Was watching a show from playlist. Got to the end and screen asked to delete or keep show.
I deleted it and then I got a locked up machine with a blue screen.
The channel that I was on earlier was in the right corner with its audio. I could not make any changes. I was recording the same show from today and yellow light was on.
Any ideas,Earl?
There is definitly a problem with the new software.
By the way, I did a reformat 3 days earlier


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Other then restarting the unit.

That is all you can do at this point


----------



## Vinny

On Wed. night I was watching a SD program (recorded tues) at the end; the picture froze. The HR20 was recording a live HD show at the time. When I went to the playlist to begin watching the current recording that recording was also frozen. All remote functions died and only a red button reset brought me back. Once back; the program which was recording was deleted.

I'm running the latest software and haven't had a problem in months.


----------



## purpledave

Earl Bonovich said:


> Other then restarting the unit.
> 
> That is all you can do at this point


So nice to see the great bear has come out of hibernation. Hope you had a great holiday !!!!:sunsmile:

Dave in snowy Colorado


----------



## rlockshin

Earl Bonovich said:


> Other then restarting the unit.
> 
> That is all you can do at this point


I did that, Is DTV aware of the problem and how soon for a fix? It was recording a show at the time of lock up . What is interesting is that I have the show twice in my playlist. Once before the reset and again after the reset.
The box knew to record the show as soon as the reset was done


----------



## lguvenoz

rlockshin said:


> Just had a blue screen with PIP in right corner. Could not do anything with receiver. Had to do a RBR
> Here is what happened
> Was watching a show from playlist. Got to the end and screen asked to delete or keep show.
> I deleted it and then I got a locked up machine with a blue screen.
> The channel that I was on earlier was in the right corner with its audio. I could not make any changes. I was recording the same show from today and yellow light was on.
> Any ideas,Earl?
> There is definitly a problem with the new software.
> By the way, I did a reformat 3 days earlier


I have had two RBRs since 10b (my only problems) and they both were cases where the box became non-responsive. The 2nd time this happened was the exact scenario you are describing with the blue screen and PIP.

Interestingly I noticed some big changes in the previous "Santa" release prior to 10b where exiting from the Info & Test screen would leave the box with the blue screen and PIP for about 30 seconds. That problem went away, but now we appear to have some other oddities.


----------



## packfan909

When I was playing in the Weather menus, I noticed that where the video from directv normally was had a smaller version of the same screen I was navigating or the main active menu. I could hear the sound from the content that was supposed to be there. 

Another issue?


----------



## jheda

BSOD shows its nasty head again!

simple recording of the today show today; went to view and black as the chances of my giants winnning sunday.

We wait for a update................


----------



## Vinny

jheda said:


> BSOD shows its nasty head again!
> 
> simple recording of the today show today; went to view and black as the chances of my giants winnning sunday.
> 
> We wait for a update................


Agreed....an update to fix the instability of 10b is definitely needed. I RBR's at least 5 times since this last update. That's about as many as I had to reset since September.


----------



## btmoore

Vinny said:


> Agreed....an update to fix the instability of 10b is definitely needed. I RBR's at least 5 times since this last update. That's about as many as I had to reset since September.


You must of missed the release notes for 0x10b



> Additional stability fixes , continued improvement, continued improvements


It is right there in black and white. They already added stability fixes and continued improvment squared.


----------



## Vinny

btmoore said:


> You must of missed the release notes for 0x10b
> 
> It is right there in black and white. They already added stability fixes and continued improvment squared.


Yeah, I thought I saw that; but after d/l'ing them I just assumed the release notes had a typo and really meant....."continued instability".

Maybe next time they'll get it right.


----------



## warrior

I hope I’m not repeating anything from previous posts, I’ve tried to keep up but haven’t read everything-

I’ve noticed twice in the last week a type of instability in the guide.

While checking out the guide earlier this week I noticed a Chicago/St Louis NHL game on Versus. I scrolled to HDnet to see if the game was offered in high def.

The listing for HDnet was completely blank. I clicked on the channel anyway, and began viewing the pregame show. A couple of seconds later I noticed the banner change and say “Blackhawks/Blues Pregame”. I went back to the guide and HD was filled in completely.

I noticed the exact opposite behavior last night. I tuned into the Marquette/Providence basketball game on 783 from the guide, which had the game listed. The banner, however, stated “Upcoming: No title available”. So I checked out the guide, and the game listing was gone. I left the guide up, went into the kitchen for a drink, and when I returned the game was once again listed. It was there, gone, and back within three minutes.

Could some kind of instability in the guide data be causing some of the recording failures? If a program is listed, then unlisted, then returned does the box get confused and cancel the recording? If it disappears during the actual recording, does it cause the recording to somehow become misidentified and therefore unwatchable?


----------



## brewer4

I removed my OTA markets, disconnected the ethernet and reset the network settings. Guess what, my solid DVR is back. No ethernet and OTA but back to being a solid reliable recording machine. Its been like this past 2 days since I turned things off. Given that I was locking up 3-5 times a day and constant reboots, it has responded nicely.


----------



## richlife

brewer4 said:


> I removed my OTA markets, disconnected the ethernet and reset the network settings. Guess what, my solid DVR is back. No ethernet and OTA but back to being a solid reliable recording machine. Its been like this past 2 days since I turned things off. Given that I was locking up 3-5 times a day and constant reboots, it has responded nicely.


This is good to know, thanks. But now are you going to add back the OTA? I'm not running with either e-net or network (yet), but I do have the OTA included. I've been basically solid except for a startup black screed (RBR needed) about once a week, so it could help if you tried to verify whether one of these was your problem. (Of course, given the way of things, you may add them both back -- one at a time -- and continue running flawlessly.)

Let us know if you want to experiment more.


----------



## mikeny

Bad night evidenlty for the 2 HR20s I have:

HR20 A:

My recording of 'King of Queens' off of WCBS NY Mpeg-4 HD from last night, 8 PM EST, 1/4/07 had about 14 minutes of blank grey space before the episode started to play correctly.

HR20 B: 

Complete lock-up, couldn't come out of standby, 
rebooted and lost all but 6 minutes of CSI: Crime Scene Investigation, on the same WCBS NY Mpeg-4 HD Channel 2.

Any relation?

Luckily the HR20 that screwed up King of Queens, DID record CSI successfully!


----------



## lguvenoz

richlife said:


> This is good to know, thanks. But now are you going to add back the OTA? I'm not running with either e-net or network (yet), but I do have the OTA included. I've been basically solid except for a startup black screed (RBR needed) about once a week, so it could help if you tried to verify whether one of these was your problem. (Of course, given the way of things, you may add them both back -- one at a time -- and continue running flawlessly.)
> 
> Let us know if you want to experiment more.


I will say that the ethernet cable was a bad thing.... Back when we first got the Santa release for this capability I could only tolerate testing it for about 3 days. As long as that network cable was plugged in I was seeing lots of weird behavior including a lot of lockups.

I would consider adding back in the OTA, but might steer clear of the ethernet for a while.


----------



## richlife

lguvenoz said:


> I will say that the ethernet cable was a bad thing.... Back when we first got the Santa release for this capability I could only tolerate testing it for about 3 days. As long as that network cable was plugged in I was seeing lots of weird behavior including a lot of lockups.
> 
> I would consider adding back in the OTA, but might steer clear of the ethernet for a while.


Can't say I blame you -- I just decided to wait until some of the remaining issues get resolved. I'm not having major problems now and I don't want to risk introducing them. Good luck if you add OTA and be sure to let us know how it works out. (BTW, when I first enabled OTA, I just added them (including Secondary) and didn't try to do any other configuration. Sort of messed up my guide in the local channel area, but I got to find out with minimum effort whether OTA would affect my operation. After a good day with that, I went ahead and configured for what I can't get etc.)


----------



## Vinny

I've never experienced this problem until 10b.

While watching recorded programs; so far all have been MPEG4 NY locals (not OTA); the picture freezes. Sometimes I can slip by it, sometimes not. Sometimes I can go to live TV sometimes not. Sometimes when I go to live TV the picture is frozen or its the BSOD. The key word is "sometimes". All I know for sure; I needed to reset 4 times in the past 2 days. I downloaded 10b on 12/15 and haven't had any problems with it until now.

What's up with this?


----------



## jbstix

brewer4 said:


> I removed my OTA markets, disconnected the ethernet and reset the network settings. Guess what, my solid DVR is back. No ethernet and OTA but back to being a solid reliable recording machine. Its been like this past 2 days since I turned things off. Given that I was locking up 3-5 times a day and constant reboots, it has responded nicely.


I have no "scientific" proof that this helps, but after removing the CAT5 cable from my one of my networked HR20's it does seem much more stable. Since I have other, and much better (for now) ways to view photos and stream audio/video I will also leave this CAT5 disconnected until it's stable... Glad your box is behaving now brewer4.


----------



## brewer4

richlife said:


> This is good to know, thanks. But now are you going to add back the OTA? I'm not running with either e-net or network (yet), but I do have the OTA included. I've been basically solid except for a startup black screed (RBR needed) about once a week, so it could help if you tried to verify whether one of these was your problem. (Of course, given the way of things, you may add them both back -- one at a time -- and continue running flawlessly.)
> 
> Let us know if you want to experiment more.


I have HR10's doing OTA so I wont activate OTA until the next release. I have my HR20 scheduled to do a TON of recording today so dont want to take any chances. Uconn is on twice in HD and 2 NFL football games. Lets see how it does.


----------



## jheda

i continue to suffer from the "unwatchable bug".......two moe recordings (all mpeg4) for a total of 4 this week in black upon replay....

sonykds60a2000
hr20ox10b
yamaha750 via component


----------



## S. DiThomas

Vinny said:


> Yeah, I thought I saw that; but after d/l'ing them I just assumed the release notes had a typo and really meant....."continued instability".
> 
> Maybe next time they'll get it right.


Excellent - someone who can look at this POS (yep it's now the HR20-700POS in my book) in a positive light. :new_cussi

Seems like the D* boys need to get back from vacation and get back to work on it.

Given the frequency of BSODs and the variety of users with same yet with varied different configurations I think it's safe to say that 0x10b is the worst general stability update ever.

D* went backwards with this one (vs 0x108 and 0x104).

Earl: Now that you are back can you report on whether or not the boys and girls at DirecTV feel our pain? Shall we start making waves of calls to Customer support. They hung up on me the other night becuase "the volume of calls" was soo high. What the hell am I paying for 24/7 support when they can't even put me on hold or answer the phones?


----------



## avatar230

I've had x10b since the night Santa made his run, and for me it has been the most problem-free and stable release yet. As a matter of fact, until yesterday morning, I had no major problems with it at all; that was until I woke up to find the following combo:

1. Black Screen Bug had affected what the HR20 was claiming was Ch. 79 -- HDNet. I was able to change channels and did not have to do a full RBR.

2. Keep or Delete Bug reared its ugly head on a recording of "NOTHING BUT TRAILERS" off of, you guessed it, HDNet from 3:30 Saturday morning. This was the first time I'd seen that bug in well over a month and the first totally lost/unwatchable recording I've had in x10b.


----------



## richlife

jheda said:


> i continue to suffer from the "unwatchable bug".......two moe recordings (all mpeg4) for a total of 4 this week in black upon replay....
> 
> sonykds60a2000
> hr20ox10b
> yamaha750 via component


I just got my 3rd unwatchable for the Carolina/Fla St game today (caught the last 9:30 live). One difference described below.

I noticed the following which I've seen before: List shows time recorded (1hr 40min), playing the recording shows black screen and the time bar won't move beyond 0 of the 1hr 40 min (despite attempts to "force" through the use of various control keys), Exit takes me out and I can still the "recording" in List. Meanwhile, I was watching the rest of the game in the mini-screen.

What I noticed different (probably just never noticed before) was that with the "recording" showing in the List which I could then "Play" at 0 min only, the Playlist "Disk Space" showed 61% Available. After I deleted the "recording", the Disk Space still showed at 61% Available.

So even though a recording was in the list and the program time showed "correctly", there actually was no space (and therefore no time) consumed by this "recording". It was truly blank.

And, yes, I was angry and frustrated, but I still love my HR20.


----------



## rsblaski

Two problems in the last two days:
Yesterday, BSOD for an MPEG2 sat recording on Speed, channel 608.
Today, a 30 minute pad for the NYG/Eagles game only allowed for an extra 10 minutes so we missed the end of the game. While watching the shortened recording, FF and rewind had extreme delays and stutters--over a second between hitting the button and getting a response. This game was an MPEG4 off satellite.
We watched the NYJ/Patriots game which was recorded on our other hr20 and it was smooth as silk. It recorded the extra 30 minute pad without any problem.

For next week's playoffs, I will record the exact same games with padding on both hr20's and see if I only have a problem with the one machine. If I do, I think I will call D* and see about a replacement. If I have no problems or problems on both, I'll continue to play DVD roulette until the next s/w download.


----------



## cuibap

rsblaski said:


> Two problems in the last two days:
> Yesterday, BSOD for an MPEG2 sat recording on Speed, channel 608.
> Today, a 30 minute pad for the NYG/Eagles game only allowed for an extra 10 minutes so we missed the end of the game. While watching the shortened recording, FF and rewind had extreme delays and stutters--over a second between hitting the button and getting a response. This game was an MPEG4 off satellite.
> We watched the NYJ/Patriots game which was recorded on our other hr20 and it was smooth as silk. It recorded the extra 30 minute pad without any problem.
> 
> For next week's playoffs, I will record the exact same games with padding on both hr20's and see if I only have a problem with the one machine. If I do, I think I will call D* and see about a replacement. If I have no problems or problems on both, I'll continue to play DVD roulette until the next s/w download.


If you have network setup to get music and photo from your PC, try to disable it. So far I haven't seen any problem after I disabled mine (been 3 days and counting...)


----------



## richadam

I have not posted for a while because the myriad of failures that my HR20 has been exhibiting appear to be garden variety. These have been documented frequently by others, and my voice would be redundant.

After having my NFL playoff viewing experience wrecked by the HR20 (and to a greater extent Tony Romo), I am starting the process of transitioning to cable. But as a parting shot I will offer my opinion about where the code is not operating in a competent fashion.

It seems that whenever there is a conflict in schedules (e.g. canceling a previously scheduled show to record live TV) the unit fails to record anything properly. There are many possibilities for error in this case. Such as, failing to properly cancel the requested show, immediately re-adding the canceled show due to a series link, etc.. 

I am beginning to wonder if the users who do not have problems do not use the series link feature, or any key word based searches for programs to record for that matter. We frequently do both, and our system is now the ultimate symbol of failure to all in my household.

It is a shame, D* has completely fumbled this one (worse than Romo did, OK I am still obsessing). My future value to D* is huge as I have paid a large amount per year to them since 2000 and I am not likely to reduce my media consumption. Now my dollars will go to a competitor. I hope that some marketing people for D* or investment pros troll in here and my action is seen as a symbol for the many others who have been pushed beyond their limit by the total incompetence of the management of the HR20 product line. 

Earl and the other moderators, I applaud you for keeping this forum as rational a place as it is. In the face of an expensive piece of equipment that is the core technology for most people's entertainment and leisure which is utterly incapable of reliably performing the most basic features of a DVR, the tone in here could be musch worse. The patience demonstrated by those in here is commendable, but I wonder if it is not better for the customers to take control and give D* what they deserve by cancelling their service. Sadly, many of their customers are captive as D* is their only viable option.

For those considering the HR20, run the hell away. Troll back in here in 3 months, and see what the discussion recommends. But the bugs in this thing are so basic and rampant that it will not be fixed soon. The developers that are working on this thing are clearly in over their head.

I'm out.


----------



## Vinny

rsblaski said:


> Two problems in the last two days:
> Yesterday, BSOD for an MPEG2 sat recording on Speed, channel 608.
> Today, a 30 minute pad for the NYG/Eagles game only allowed for an extra 10 minutes so we missed the end of the game. While watching the shortened recording, FF and rewind had extreme delays and stutters--over a second between hitting the button and getting a response. This game was an MPEG4 off satellite.
> We watched the NYJ/Patriots game which was recorded on our other hr20 and it was smooth as silk. It recorded the extra 30 minute pad without any problem.
> 
> For next week's playoffs, I will record the exact same games with padding on both hr20's and see if I only have a problem with the one machine. If I do, I think I will call D* and see about a replacement. If I have no problems or problems on both, I'll continue to play DVD roulette until the next s/w download.


I suggest a manual record; where you just designate the channel and time (to/from). I believe if you do this, you will avoid any guide mishaps that may ruin your recordings.


----------



## etavares

I've had a lot of the same issues as previously posted, but yesterday was a new one. Thankfully it didn't impact the recordings (that I know of.) I was watching the NYG/PHI game on the local MPEG4 HD channel. I recorded partway into it as I had to leave earlier than I thought. WheN I came back, I went to My Playlist, chose the game and started watching. Into the recording, I went into the guide and recorded the postgame since it was obviously going to go over by 15 mins or so. When I aproached the end, I noticed that my "counter" of where I was in the game went higher than the "limit". It was about 3:50 or something like that for the end of the scale, but I could go to 4:09 or higher. It was interesting. It did finally hit a point where it ended and asked me if I wanted to delete. I went to the next recording, rewound the 1-2 minutes that are hidden when you start watching and I think it picked up where I left off. E.g., just a counter issue versus a recording issue, but I'm not 100% positive. I would have said it was because I started recording into the game, but the end count didn't match up with the original length of the recording either. I'll have to try that again later...I'm not convinced there was something funky going on with the recording.


(Go Pats!)


----------



## Tim Sly

*My first incomplete recording during a playoff game!*
I had set the HR20 to record the Eagles/Giants game for 4 hours yesterday and then when I later watched the game, I found out it had stopped recording at 3 hr. 10 min. so I missed the last 5 minutes of regulation time in which the Eagles pulled off a win.
Bummer that I missed the end.


----------



## richlife

richadam said:


> ...I am beginning to wonder if the users who do not have problems do not use the series link feature, or any key word based searches for programs to record for that matter. We frequently do both, and our system is now the ultimate symbol of failure to all in my household.
> ...I'm out.


Sorry to hear this and that we couldn't help enough. I do want to respond to the question shown here -- I'm one of those without too many problems and I use Series Link and heavily use Search for keyword and record. No issues I'm aware of.


----------



## rpl47

richadam said:


> I have not posted for a while because the myriad of failures that my HR20 has been exhibiting appear to be garden variety. These have been documented frequently by others, and my voice would be redundant.
> 
> After having my NFL playoff viewing experience wrecked by the HR20 (and to a greater extent Tony Romo), I am starting the process of transitioning to cable. But as a parting shot I will offer my opinion about where the code is not operating in a competent fashion.
> 
> It seems that whenever there is a conflict in schedules (e.g. canceling a previously scheduled show to record live TV) the unit fails to record anything properly. There are many possibilities for error in this case. Such as, failing to properly cancel the requested show, immediately re-adding the canceled show due to a series link, etc..
> 
> I am beginning to wonder if the users who do not have problems do not use the series link feature, or any key word based searches for programs to record for that matter. We frequently do both, and our system is now the ultimate symbol of failure to all in my household.
> 
> It is a shame, D* has completely fumbled this one (worse than Romo did, OK I am still obsessing). My future value to D* is huge as I have paid a large amount per year to them since 2000 and I am not likely to reduce my media consumption. Now my dollars will go to a competitor. I hope that some marketing people for D* or investment pros troll in here and my action is seen as a symbol for the many others who have been pushed beyond their limit by the total incompetence of the management of the HR20 product line.
> 
> Earl and the other moderators, I applaud you for keeping this forum as rational a place as it is. In the face of an expensive piece of equipment that is the core technology for most people's entertainment and leisure which is utterly incapable of reliably performing the most basic features of a DVR, the tone in here could be musch worse. The patience demonstrated by those in here is commendable, but I wonder if it is not better for the customers to take control and give D* what they deserve by cancelling their service. Sadly, many of their customers are captive as D* is their only viable option.
> 
> For those considering the HR20, run the hell away. Troll back in here in 3 months, and see what the discussion recommends. But the bugs in this thing are so basic and rampant that it will not be fixed soon. The developers that are working on this thing are clearly in over their head.
> 
> I'm out.


I feel your pain, brother...

I'm averaging a replacement HR20 per month...I am a slave to them because my cable service (Patriot Media) is garbage. I just hope they get their act together soon. For all of you that *****ed and complained about the "LEASE" program, you could not have been more wrong. To D* credit, no questions asked when I needed a replacement...I just wish I never need another replacement!


----------



## Radio Enginerd

Partial recordings seem to be alive and well in this software update.

I had 2 today. Days of Our Lives (SD) recorded 18 minutes. Came home and observed the partial recording. In the info screen of the recording, error 13 was noted.

Did an RBR. DVR was set to record Little People Big World on TLC (SD). 48 minutes recorded. On the info screen, same notation, error 13.

This is the most amount of partial recordings during a single update that I've had in the 100+ days I've owned an HR-20.


----------



## jostanton

This is the third time my HR20 has done this stunt. The DVR picture goes dark, and all front panel lights go out. Also, for a few days leading up to this, the yellow record light stopped working (even if it was recording) and only one blue led at the top of the center transport buttons was lit. So, now I have no remote functions, and the unit won't respond or power on or off. I rebooted, and nothing happened. I unplugged and plugged back in and nothing happened. About a half hour later the unit finally came on, and restarted on it's own. And of course all this was in the middle of recording CSI Miami. It's nice for me I live in Las Vegas and have a pass to the CES show this week, as I think I will take this piece of junk to Directv's booth and throw it at someone!


----------



## ChromaTick

I got my first weird bug. 

Sunday night it recorded Desperate Housewives as part of a Series Link.

I was browing history and it showed up as a partial (reason being that it 'lost conection'), so I went into my playlist and selected play to see what a partial looked like (I have never had one).

Well, DH was there...all of it. That's not the weird part though. The recording graph showed that it actually recorded 19 hours and 39 minutes of material on that channel. I guess it's a good thing I wasn't low on space.


----------



## Joelh1

I am having to Red Button Reset about 3 times a week. I come home from work and find that the picture is locked up and my shows for the day haven't recorded.

Manuals record sometimes, other times they say they are "cancelled".

Still hoping that one day the box will be stable enough for DirecTv to go public with it.


----------



## mtnagel

Hit with screensaver bug last night. It kept coming on while watching a recording of Friday Night Lights from 1/3. Also had it when watching a recording of Dirt from 1/2. I wonder if the proximity has anything to do with it or if that's just a coincidence. I've watched stuff that was recorded after that and they were fine.


----------



## clay_w

I've had x10b since last night and while watching a House recording tonight and fast forwarding, the receiver decided to reboot.


----------



## somguy

I have also been experiencing Black Screen Recording problems that used to occur on a more frequent basis back in September 2006 and now they are back again. They seem to be occurring on Hi-Def recordings. You get a black screen and cannot fast forward which also makes my receiver lock up sometimes. I reset the unit and show disappears from My Playlist as well as History!! If this continues much longer than I have a feeling that a Class Action Lawsuit is not too far behind. Four months of nothing but frustrations is more than anyone should have to go through. Updates do not seem to be fixing this recording issue which has been promised in the past. Credits, apologies, and software updates only go so far. It is time for them to resolve this issue once and for all or give us back the HR10-250 which was much, much more reliable until they can fix the HR-20. It is time to recall the unit. If anyone else feels this way than please respond.


----------



## sigma1914

somguy said:


> I have also been experiencing Black Screen Recording problems that used to occur on a more frequent basis back in September 2006 and now they are back again. They seem to be occurring on Hi-Def recordings. You get a black screen and cannot fast forward which also makes my receiver lock up sometimes. I reset the unit and show disappears from My Playlist as well as History!! If this continues much longer than I have a feeling that a Class Action Lawsuit is not too far behind. Four months of nothing but frustrations is more than anyone should have to go through. Updates do not seem to be fixing this recording issue which has been promised in the past. Credits, apologies, and software updates only go so far. It is time for them to resolve this issue once and for all or give us back the HR10-250 which was much, much more reliable until they can fix the HR-20. It is time to recall the unit. If anyone else feels this way than please respond.


Have you tried replacing the unit?


----------



## somguy

sigma1914 said:


> Have you tried replacing the unit?


No, I have not tried to replace the unit due to the fact that I am not the only one still experiencing these issues. Just look at this site and on dbstalk.com and you will see that this is an ongoing issue which has still yet to be resolved. These issues are all software related and Directv even has stated in the past that there is no need to replace the unit since there is a likely chance that I will experience the same issues again. However, I do appreciate your input and any more comments to what I have stated so far will be welcome.


----------



## jostanton

I would jump on board a class action lawsuit in a New York minute. I was promised my 4th replacement over a week ago, and it has yet to arrive. Not that it will work any better than the previous units anyway.


----------



## no-blue-screen

I just got my HR20 installed yesterday 1/11 and I am enjoying it. It automatically upgraded to 0x10b from 0xbe shortly after the techs installed it. One thing I have noticed is that when searching for programs, I can't seem to find House on my local fox affiliate. This is one of my favorite shows and I can't understand why it doesn't show up. Other than that, I haven't noticed any other glitches.


----------



## Tom Robertson

Welcome to the forums. :welcome_s

Might be your guide isn't populated far enough out to have House yet? 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## arvadajayhawk

I guess I've been lucky... until now. I had read some horror stories about lost recordings and horrible luck with the HR20. I had seen some annoyances but nothing that prevented me from watching my recordings or "live" TV.

But then I got 0x10b. I started to notice fun features like the pause-and-never-resume-the-show-again (it just freezes and I have to switch channels to un-freeze).

Another great feature is the fact that I no longer can record on 2 tuners at once. I guess this is to help me focus on the show at hand and not worry about what's on some other channel.

Finally, the Delete/Don't Delete bug started popping up. Go to my playlist, click play on an episode (an unwatched episode) and boom, I am presented with a perfectly black screen with the Delete/Don't Delete option in the corner. So, I let it sit there for a while and 5 mins later decided to reset the system.

When everything came back online, every recording since yesterday at 7am (Clifford the Big Red Dog) was GONE! History shows it as recorded, but at least 6 episodes of various shows are gone.

DirecTV is going to get their first unhappy support call from me since becoming a customer in 2000. 

I can live with the quirkiness of a beta product and even am fine with the paltry selection of HD channels... but once you start losing my Curious George and Little Einsteins, there'll be h3!! to pay. (Gotta keep the 2 year-old happy...)

OK, I've said nothing new and not really added anything to the conversation, but I feel better now.

Thanks for listening.
Doug.


----------



## joej

I had my very first instant Keep or Delete yesterday, but maybe what happened before hand was significant and can help narrow down the problem.

I noticed yesterday early evening that I was not able to resume after a pause of live TV on my local MPEG4 station. When I hit the pause button the status bar came up and the funny thing was that it showed I was at the beginning of the live buffer. At this point in time I could do nothing, I couldn't skip, FF, RW or Play, none of the trick play functions would work. I could only change the channel to get the picture back. Now I tried this on an OTA station (same station) as well and got the same results. I also tried it on the SD channel (same station) and this one worked just fine.

Since I was still able to watch TV I let the machine be, it was scheduled to record "My Name is Earl" in MPEG4, on the same channel that was having the pause problem as reported above. The record light came on and went off as it should and in My Playlist the show appeared, but when I tried to play it I got the instant "Keep or Delete". I also noticed that the disk usage percentage was exactly the same as it was before the show recorded.

When I did the RBR the show was gone and the disk usage remained at the same percentage as before the RBR. 

So it appears that it thought it recorded it but it really didn't. The history only shows the show as being recorded, no info about it being deleted.

First ever missed recording for this box, and I've had it for about 4 or 5 months now.

Later
Joe


----------



## no-blue-screen

My wife and I were up with the baby watching Dr. Phil....and I got my first blue screen for about 4 seconds along with choppy audio, then everything went back to normal. This happened on my high def local CBS.


----------



## TomF

no-blue-screen said:


> My wife and I were up with the baby watching Dr. Phil....and I got my first blue screen for about 4 seconds along with choppy audio, then everything went back to normal. This happened on my high def local CBS.


This may be a problem with your local station. In San Diego, the local ABC station is notorious for having engineering problems and dropping their HD signal. When this happens, it affects all of their HDTV signals, the OTA signal as well as the satellite signal and the cable signal.

On my HR10, via OTA, when the signal drops, the screen goes black and I may get a "Searching for signal on antenna ...". On the HR20, via sat, the screen goes blue and I may also get an audio glitch. When I had a HD cable box for a few months, it also went to a black screen when the signal was dropped. If this went on for too long, the cable company would put up a notice that there was a problem with the local station. It didn't affect their SD broadcast.


----------



## purpledave

I reported this when I first got the Santa download, but I am still not receiving channel 11.1 on the HR20 OTA, but am getting it on my TV tuner and on the HR10-250 Tivo... and that has gone on for several weeks. I gave all the details on the OTA Thread.

I am now finding the time lapse between channel changes to be irritating, as they take 2-5 seconds. I have used up less than 10% of my available space on recorded programs.

Yesterday I recorded the PGA Sony Open, and when I started to play the recorded program, I immediately got the Yes, Delete.... or No, don't delete screen. After trying several times to play without deleting to no avail, I did a RBR and lost the recording of the golf....?  

I would prefer to get a new software download correcting the issues that so many of us are getting, instead of begging D* for a new HR20. Anyone have any guess as to when new downloads may be coming...?


----------



## etavares

purpledave said:


> I would prefer to get a new software download correcting the issues that so many of us are getting, instead of begging D* for a new HR20. Anyone have any guess as to when new downloads may be coming...?


Check the homepage...there's another version (0x115) that is in testing. It was only available for forced download in two narrow windows. If you were traveling like I was, you missed it. Check out the thread and you can decide if you're lucky or unlucky you missed it. Looks like we'll have a national release of a newer version in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## purpledave

etavares said:


> Check the homepage...there's another version (0x115) that is in testing. It was only available for forced download in two narrow windows. If you were traveling like I was, you missed it. Check out the thread and you can decide if you're lucky or unlucky you missed it. Looks like we'll have a national release of a newer version in the next couple of weeks.


Thanks for the information.... I have been traveling, and assumed as in the past that when a new download came out, the current thread would close, so I will check it out.

I really appreciate the helpful hints and advice that comes from other posters... and imposters.

Dave


----------



## hdtvfan0001

etavares said:


> Looks like we'll have a national release of a newer version in the next couple of weeks.


Or sooner.... :sure:


----------



## walker

no-blue-screen said:


> I just got my HR20 installed yesterday 1/11 and I am enjoying it. It automatically upgraded to 0x10b from 0xbe shortly after the techs installed it. One thing I have noticed is that when searching for programs, I can't seem to find House on my local fox affiliate. This is one of my favorite shows and I can't understand why it doesn't show up. Other than that, I haven't noticed any other glitches.


how long did it take to automatically upgrade your software? i just installed my replacement and i have 0xbe also. i want to set up my off-air antenna, but can't until i get 0x10b. i had it with my old receiver, but i also only had one tuner working on that one......

edit: just started downloading immediately after i made this post


----------



## racermd

It's been a few weeks since I last reported in, and now my Ka/Ku dish and hardware is up. While it was being installed, I unplugged power on all the boxes in my home. Since then, I've had to RBR two of the three HR20s at least once to fix various issues. Here's what I'm seeing on my HR20s with 0x10b:

1: Still seeing slight video stuttering (frame-rate slowdown) on all of my HR20s. I haven't been able to narrow it down to anything specific yet, but I have seen it in the following conditions:
Non HD-content (just haven't seen it with HD, yet)
Live *and* recorded material
While recording *and* not recording
Does *not* occur after rewinding back and playing the same content from the buffer/recording.​
It almost seems as if the hard disk is doing a calibration. While I can't actually confirm this, it seems to make the most sense from my IT knowledge. Given that it occurs on all 3 of my units, I'm either extremely lucky (I need to get some powerball tickets!) or there's a common problem on all/most HR20s. Anyone else notice this?

2: I reported "Pinky" before (as have many others). However, I've noticed in the last week or so that the upper-right of the info banner will occasionally turn the same pink color. This happens when changing channels by entering a channel number directly from an existing show (i.e.: not using the guide or mini-guide). I've only noticed it 3 times thus far and on only one of my boxes. However, I haven't used the other two all that much in the last week, so I can't say for certain if it's just on the one box or not. Just like "Pinky", it isn't disruptive to the functionality of the box - it's merely cosmetic.

3: I've had to RBR one of my HR20s twice in the last week due to it becoming unresponsive. I've noticed it when changing channels. When this happens, the screen will go black (an actual black screen comes out of the HR20, not a 'No Signal' condition) and I'm still allowed to input other channel numbers. The info banner will indicate the change and show information about the show on the channel I select, but the screen will remain black. After hitting the power button on the remote to turn it 'off' and back 'on' again, the picture returns and the tuner is on the channel I wanted when it locked up (first channel change in the sequence). However, most other functionality will be gone, like the trick-play functions (pause, rewind, etc.) Again, as I haven't spent much time in the last week with the other two boxes in my home, I can't say for certain whether this would be unique to one box or common to all three.

I did notice that one of my boxes is reading a temp of 127F. All three of my HR20s are well-ventilated. They're all on solid, flat surfaces away from other heat sources and have no obstructions on any side or the top. In other words, they're nearly in the open as if in the middle of the room. If heat is a factor with any of the issues mentioned above, then it's a seriously bad design. I have some options available to me to help cool the boxes, but I designed my equipment layout so that anything that might be sensitive to heat is placed away from each other and in more open spaces.

That's all I have for problem reports.

For suggested improvements (in case anyone at DirecTV reads this and accepts input):

1: Make the 30-second 'slip' less aggressive. As I noted previously, when I press that button 3 times to get through a known sequence of commercials that run for exactly 90 seconds, I usually wind up at 100 or more seconds from the time I first press the button. Also, would it be too much to ask for a true 30-second skip?

2: When auto-recording based on a search, only allow recording from channels I actually subscribe to. This has made my life a bit of a minor hell in the last few weeks as I'm trying to record my local hockey team. I haven't purchased NHL Center Ice, but the box is still trying to record from those channels, anyway. I really only want my local/regional channels for such a thing. Maybe it would be a good idea to add a channel filter option in the search dialogs with a few categories (Channels I subscribe to, Channels where this show can currently be found, etc.) as well as a specific channel selection. My UltimateTV box did this and I miss it. A lot. 

3: With the network port - start working on ways to shuttle content from one HR20 to another HR20 (or other compatible, authorized boxes) on the same network. Personally, I don't much care about putting my recorded content on my PC (although many others do), but I *would* really like to see a recording from one box be made available on any of the other boxes in the house.

4: Also with the network port - how about sending PPV purchase data back so those without phone lines can enjoy that feature without having to use their computer or calling it in? Internet-connected or phone connected... what difference does it make?

5: Another network port suggestion - how about on-demand content? It can't be that hard to determine how much downstream bandwidth is available and enable/disable based on the results. Honest to $deity on-demand content, here. Not downloaded overnight and available the next day. Although, that might be an alternative to the 'live' stuff if bandwidth needs aren't met.

6: How about some interactive content? Weather, horoscopes, and powerball numbers are nice, but I know that's all cached from the DTV stream. How about a customizable news feed (like RSS)? Games, maybe?

In regards to the network-enabled features, they'd be a nice carrot to the potential stick that we'd have deal with as customers/users - nearly real-time usage data. An always-on, networked device can be very powerful and flexible. Use some imagination.

And with that, I'm spent.


----------



## kceddie

Since I got the download I have had to reset my unit once or twice a week. When I turn the unit on I have no audio or video on my HD or Standard satellite stations except for the local sat or OTA.

I can still bring up the menu and check my signal strength on my LNB. 
They are:
101 = 97% no audio or video
110 = 95% no audio or video
119 = 98% no audio or video
99(b)=96% audio and video OK (I am assuming this is my local)
103(a)= 7% ? 

I've tried everything I can think of to get the audio and video back but all that seems to work is reset the unit.

Also, I have recorded programs and when I go to play them back I get Play or Delete. If I choose Play it goes in a loop back to Play or Delete. If I reset the unit the recorded program in question disappears. 

Sometimes when I'm watching a program the video pixilates and audio and video becomes distorted. Sometimes the audio and video come back and sometimes it doesn't.

This evening while watching and recording 24 it started to pixilate so I went to OTA to watch it and hit the record button. Then I went back to the same station to view from satellite to see if the pixilation stopped and the unit reset itself.


----------



## mlyle

Well, I haven't had many issues- or maybe my expectations are too low. But last night and today I had a couple issues:

Last night, found that my Andromeda Strain HD recording from a couple weeks ago, would not play- Black screen, stuck at 0:00, but record time was 2:30. Did not lock the machine, but I could not get it playing.

Tonight- at 7:40pm discovered that my manual daily recording ch 360, 5pm to 6pm was still going strong after 2:40. Unit powered on, (was on standby) and I could see a picture from the guide screen, and that it was recording. Required RBR. 

After reboot, Andromeda Strain recording was gone. I can't tell if there are other recordings gone, as I did not write down a full inventory. Does not look like I got the time back on the space meter.


Also tonight- found that I had closed captioning turned on. But I haven't seen a caption in weeks. Tried both SD and HD channels, no captions. Tried HD OTA channel, and there were captions, and pretty much worthless captions. My TV deciphered the captions without error. Closed captioning working for anyone? Should I not get SD captions passed to my TV to decode?


----------



## redrocker

Last night whlie changing channels.....a freeze up. Had to do RBR. It happened again this morning while I was going through the guide, another RBR. I still have 10b.


----------



## djfrankie

I still have this software version. The only problems I am having is audio drops outs, video dropouts (mainly on locals MPEG 2 NY). Just had my SLIMLINE installed and haven't tried the MPEG 4 channels.

I have had two RBR, in the last 2 weeks. These happened in the morning, when bringing the unit out of standby (left unit on MPEG 2 NBC NY channel 82).

My recordings have been fine (haven't lost any yet), but APPRENCITE had major video and audio drop outs.

I use FF 2 or 3 and hit the play button when I watch a recording.

I have NATIVE on and all resolutions checked, using component.

Frank


----------



## bobnoble

Purchased my HR200 3 days ago (Sunday). When first powered up it downloaded 0x10b. Love the (intended) features, and especially the ability to record HD.

On day 1, the unit froze and I had to reset. Has occurred several times since (e.g., had to reset twice yesterday, although the reset did not fix the problem). In all cases, the unit was recording two HD channels (OTA) when I tried to watch a recorded HD show.

Is anyone able to watch a recorded show while recording two HD shows?

Bob


----------



## MizzouTiger

Have had my HR20 since 1/11. It automatically downloads 0x10b. (Knock on wood) I haven't had any major issues yet. Had some audio dropouts on my ABC HD channel that first night (D* broadcast, not OTA). Have set up 6 series links. Everything has recorded ok so far. Just finished watching the 1st two 24 episodes last night -- used pause, rewind, slip -- without any problems. Saw just a few pixelations, but actually have been seeing those the past few months on my SD R10 receiver also. Did have one incident where all but one of my series links were shown as being cancelled. I had gone in to re-setup my OTA and it re-downloaded the local info for the program guide. When I check my prioritizer, only was showing 1 of my 6 SLs. Checked history and the rest were shown as being cancelled. Did this about 10 p.m. Also checked the program guide and found that beyond about noon the next day, nothing was showing up. Got up the next morning, checked the guide and the majority of the info was there for the next couple of weeks -- some was still missing but not much. Re-checked my prioritizer and all of my cancelled SLs were back!!!

The only thing I could figure was when the receiver downloaded the program guide data for my OTA, it wiped out everything else as well and started over. Then, I'm assuming that since there were no future programs shown on the guide, the SL "automatically" cancelled themselves, but when the program data came back they came back as well. I did not do a RBR, just put the receiver in standby. I have not had to do a RBR yet (knock on wood).


----------



## spuddy026

I have a question about some problems I have encountered this week. Have had the unit since mid December. It has been working great no problems. 

Now this past week I go to watch a program I have recorded and get a instant Keep or Delete type of thing. If you say keep to watch it does nothing, it's like it did not record anything, other choice is delete. So far this week it has happened 4 times and it is only Thursday. 

Looking at the firmware it says I have ox10b, that it was upgraded to that December 16th. Shows no other upgrades since then yet this week is the first time I have encountered the problem. Is there any cure for this problem? Do I have a unit that went bad?

Wow a DVR is suppose to record, now I don't know if what I record will be there for me to watch anymore, kinda defeats the purpose of having one. Last night I hit the record button for a show that it messed up ealier in the evening from the Guide to try and redo it. Lucky I stayed to watch it live cause this morning when I went to watch it again got the instant delete thing. That makes 5 this week.


----------



## jediphish

Reverted back to 010b from 0115 two days ago when I crashed while using trickplay while watching a recording (4xFF). Then last night while on 010b, I was watching an SD channel recording and I cued up 7x30secSlip and it froze on a black screen. I had to do a RBR again. Looking forward to Raven.


----------



## UncD2000

No updates since 10b. This morning all my HR20 would receive was the MPEG4 locals. Every MPEG2 channel, including OTA, displayed a blank screen. Previous recordings played fine. Normal operation returned after RBR. I recall someone else posting this same problem a few days ago.


----------



## Blitz68

ksninew said:


> *Channel 2-1 in Chicago is in the guide but no reception*, while I have
> good reception on my Samsung 360.
> 
> Does anyone know why the signal strength would be 60 to 70% less
> on the OTA Tuner-2 than Tuner-1? All the OTA stations are between
> 75-100% on Tuner-1 but almost nothing on Tuner-2?


Dude. No one can get 2-1


----------



## racermd

More info about my video 'stuttering':

While watching "Hockey Day Minnesota" yesterday, I was watching FSN North almost all day with nary a hiccup. As soon as the Wild game started at 8p, I switched to the HD feed.

Immediately, the video wasn't synced with the audio and the video itself was very jumpy.

After pausing or backing up a few seconds, the video and audio synced up fine and the video was normal. Going back to watch the program again (I recorded it), it played without issue, as well. Changing channels and coming back to the HD feed, the video problems started up again. The same pause/backup solution worked to correct it after that, as well.

At this point, I can speculate on what's causing the problem. However, I have no way to confirm anything beyond the symptoms.

Is there *anyone else* that is experiencing the same or similar behavior?


----------



## cazual

Since this release every other day I have to reset the HR20 because all of my channels except for the mpeg4 channels just didn't work. Anyone else have any problems like this?

Edit: Just saw the post by UncD2000, so now that I am not the only one, anyone here of a solution, will the 0X11 updates cure this problem? Thanks


----------

